# Full & Healthy Crown & Edges Challenge 2012



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

Many of us experience issues with our crowns and edges. This is both a challenge and a support group to love our crowns and edges back to a healthy, full and luscious state. 

Challenge Starts: 01/01/2012
Challenge Ends: 12/31/2012

*To Join Share with us (Required)*
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
3. What products do you plan on using?
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?

*Optional*
1. What questions do you have?
2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?
3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.

Helpful Links:
Grow Your Crown Challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=433030

Post Your Positive Experience Using the Essential Oil Blend for Growth
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194211

How Mama Dukes Regrew Hair Edges in 5 Months!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=576343

Sulphur Oil Mix: What’s yours?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=573955

Taking a 5000 mcg Biotin & B complex EVERDAY for the next 6 months
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=577003

The Best Growth Aid
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255785

Currently Using JBCO???
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580709

sulfur challenge, 2011 edition
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=510494

Essential Oil Blend for Hair Growth
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=973

Ladies who have recovered from long-term scalp damage: help!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569133

*CHALLENGERS*
DearJohn
Shay72 (+)
ms.blue
ladysaraii (+)
Carrie_A (+)
Ronnieaj (+)
Firstborn2 (+)
wheezy807
growinghealthyhair (+)
IDareT'sHair (+)
itismehmmkay (+)
greenandchic (+)
brownsugarbaby
20Something (+)
Curly_Lee (+)
Ravengirl (+)
prettybyrd (+)
reeko43 (+)
ElizaBlue (+)
theNaturalWonders (+)
Anonymous1
gforceroy (+)
sheanu (+)
CleopatrasCousin (+)
gvin89 (+)
fivetimestwo (+)
DayDreamist (+)
LilMissRed
MsDes (+)
discodumpling (+)
ida2 (+)
AKA-Tude
IslandDiva08
Miniaturemom
Ann0804
KumakoXsd
vandidix
Minty
NewHairWOWeave
 PrettyinPink001
Lisaaa_Bonet
DaDragonPrincess
NappyNelle


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 23, 2011)

I would love to join but I'm clueless of how to preserve my crown and edges


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> I would love to join but I'm clueless of how to preserve my crown and edges


 
Well you can always join and learn from your fellow challlengers. I will post some links to other thread that talk about working with thes areas.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

Holding My Spot

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
I'm focusing on my crown. My crown thinned out years ago and I didn't notice until this year when I started wearing twist more often. The hair in my crown hair is rough and wiry. The hair in this area is thinner than the rest. And also this area is can become sore and extra sensitive. 

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
I have been focusing on this area for a while but it still has a way to go.
1. I will wash with Terressentials mud wash every two weeks.
2. I will steam monthly.
3. I will give myself scalp massages with my oil blend every 2 to 3 days.
4. I will be using all natural products on my hair. 

3. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
I will be checking in weekly. And I will take photos monthly.

4. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
I'm absolutely committed to myself and the other challengers in this thread.

1. What questions do you have?
I need to find the post on making oil and garlic oils. If anyone can point me to it please do.

3. Starting Picture. 
I have some pics in my album but I will take a starting pic in December before the challenge starts.


----------



## DearJohn (Nov 23, 2011)

I am in will post my info this weekend.  I have thin edges especially at the temples this is most likely due to the fact that my hair line naturally recedes at the temples.  I hate my hair line so I want to make sure that the thinnest can be filled.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've learned my edges are quite special and I will be babying them for a long time to come.

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
*My edges--Left is looking okay. Right is slowing filling back in. The issue is I'm always regrowing my edges.*

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
*Already working on it. Using viviscal products. As stated above I feel as if I am constantly regrowing my edges. I'm hoping by using the vitamins I will strengthen from within and make my hair stronger. I use alot of protein and I will continue to do so strengthen my strands. I also take a 500mg of silica daily.*

3. What products do you plan on using?
*I've been using Viviscal for a little over 2 months. For the first month I only took the pills. For the second month I incorporated the shampoo, conditioner, and scalp lotion. I've noticed that my edges filled in a bit quicker than they normally do. Taking 500 mg of silica daily.*

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
*I'm bad at checking in but will try to do so monthly*

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
*Yes*

*I feel like I've identified all of the culprits for my edges issue:*
Relaxing for 25 years and leaving that stuff in until it burned. I always started on the right because I'm a righty.

I wore braids back, to back, to back....without breaks. Basically I would pay them to take out my braids, wash my hair, and rebraid.

Headbands that pulled on my edges


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Nov 23, 2011)

I think you made all the challenges from hair roots to tips : 
-luscious & healthy ends
-and now full & healthy edges 


I will be right back, i will try to convince mom to be in this one, okay ?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

Krystle~Hime said:


> I think you made all the challenges from hair roots to tips :
> -luscious & healthy ends
> -and now full & healthy edges
> 
> ...


 
You are right. And I will restart the luscious ends challenge for 2012. I thought about combining them then said Naw


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 23, 2011)

Holding my spot until later.  My edges are actually pretty good except for the temple area.  My crown is another story, I have a small light spot on my crown that I'm tryin to fill in using Nonie's oil mixture.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 23, 2011)

This is exactly where I need to be

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.

My edges have thinned out a bit and I've been trying to fill them in.  Also I am experiencing some thinking all over, particularly in my crown

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?

I think the crown at least is due to weight/hormonal, so I am working on eating healthy and losing weight to help bring things back in balance.  Also, I have started taking Nioxin and will be using oils.  I was considering Megatek or MTG, but I think I'm going to see what a dedicated ayurvedic regimen can do for me

3. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?

I suck at check-ins, but I will make a commitment to check in when I see the thread updated.

4. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?

Yes.  My biggest issue is continuous commitment.  but I'm tired of drooling over thick heads of hair..darnit, I'm ready to have one too


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 23, 2011)

OK I have to join this challenge. 

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.

*I'm not sure exactly where the crown is but I have noticed I believe a little thinning in the temple areas. I also have subtle thinning in the front midline. The midline has been a little thin for several years. I have also noticed breakage over the areas where I brush*. 
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?

*I believe that brushing the front edges of my hair and pulling the hair tightly in my bun style is a contributing factor. This year I pledge to put down the brush. Ponytail holders have also contributed to breakage so I'm nixing those too. I'm trying not to pull my hair back too tightly. I'm not sure about growth aids yet. I have some Bee mine but the smell. I've been rubbing a little castor oil on my temples. The rest of my hair is doing ok.*

3. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?

*I'll check in once a week. Putting away my brush is going to be a challenge. *

4. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?

*Absolutely.*

I'll take some pics before the year is out to post.

My question is where exactly is the crown? Is it the midlle front or the "middle middle"?

ETA:  I looked this up and found the answer


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 23, 2011)

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*  My edges are my primary concern.  I have a straight across hairline (no widow's peak), and the very center and temples have been thin for years.  This is actually the original reason I went natural .  They're growing back SLOOOOOOWWLLLYYY .  My hair would look SO much fuller with them in full gloriousness!!

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*  I'm using an MT/castor oil mix on my edges only.  I wear a scarf to cover those areas so they don't rub against the bonnet; I've started wearing the bonnet inside out so the smooth seam is against the edges.  

*3. What products do you plan on using?*  The MT mix mentioned above, plus anything else my LHCF sisters know that will really help make a difference!

*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*  I can check in a minimum of bi-weekly, but I'll try to do it at least weekly.

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*  Heck yeah!  I don't want MBL hair and no edges  and I'm sure my sisters don't either!!  I want full, thick healthy hair ALL AROUND, and will fully support anyone with their own goals .


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 23, 2011)

This will probably be the last challenge I join for 2012,lol but yeah I need to be in here, I have extremely thin edges, the right side is worse than the left. Ronnieaj, you're right I don't want long hair with balding edges,lol


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would love to join. My problem is moreso my edges (right side). I will come back at a later time and answer the questionnaire.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 23, 2011)

faithVA

This is a great challenge!! Great, that it starts in january, that means I have a month or two to get used to being consistent with babying my crown/edges!

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.  My Crown has grown SIGNIFICANTLY.  I'm really happy of the growth, and happy that i've retained the growth, but it's VERY thin from a previous *Brazillian Keratin Treatment* .  I'm transitioning the hair that was treated with the BKT (the curl pattern is much looser) so that my crown area is as thick as the rest of my hair.  My edges are thin and weak, although I must say they have come a long way in this ONE YEAR then they have in the past 5 or so years that i've been trying to get them back on track!! Amazing what TLC can do.  And now that I'm more "in the know" thanks to you ladies this upcoming year will be even better!!

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?  I'm focusing on the health inside and out.  I plan to take my vitamins because this is when I saw the most improvement when I was very consistent with taking them.  I want to make sure my scalp is healthy as well!!  I think treating any scalp issues I may have will help as well. , and i'm taking a suggestion of JeterCrazed (lawd I hope i'm mentioning the correct person) and begin taking *pumpkin seed oil* daily
3. What products do you plan on using?
Ayurvedic Powders along with Clay (not sure which type yet).
I have :
Neem 
Burdock Root
Methi
Hibiscus
Amla
Henna
Horsetail
Marshmallow

I'm going to take advantage of one of the Black Friday sales and order some Terrasentials Mud Clay Shampoo.  It's gotten really great reviews and I'm really interested in how my hair will react.  
I'm really trying to make at least 90% of my products natural.  I think that my heat protectant (which I am whittling down my usage of heat) will be one of the few things that aren't 100% natural.

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? I will check in weekly!! 
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? Yes ma'am!! I really hope i'm able to contribute, you ladies help so much!

Optional
1. What questions do you have?
Does anyone have any great Ayurvedic paste or even rinse recipes for stronger and thicker hair?

Anyone have any tips on creating oils using the ayurvedic powders. I have some olive oil that I would loveeee to use for this purpose. 

2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?  Consistency is key.  This is the most important thing i've learned so far!

3. Starting Picture. 

I will update with my comparison picture!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*To Join Share with us (Required)*
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. *My edges have thinned out do to many years of braids and pulling.*
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? *I plan to keeping this area moisturize at all times, no tension and take biotin.*
3. What products do you plan on using? *distilled water and castor oil*
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? *hopefully once aweek* 
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? *For sure that's why I'm here.*

ETA: pix


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 24, 2011)

Hoping some other ladies join


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm In:

I'm constantly nursing/babying my Crown. It's always been itchy/dry and is the first area to break and when it breaks, it breaks all the way down to the NG (I'm relaxed).

So, I make sure this area is well moisturized at all times. I focus on that area when applying products and always make sure I put a little "Extra" Something....... I also look for products that block DHT to also help it along.

I am currently using Topical Growth Aids (Oils & Lotions). Also rotating Nioxin and Andrew Lessman Hair/Skin/Nails

No problem with Edges, that area (fortunately) has never been an issue, but I am currently having a issue with my Nape (which I am working on like my Crown) keeping it Moisturized.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair

What dht blockers do you use?


----------



## Newlynatural41710 (Nov 24, 2011)

WHAT CAN YOU DO TO STOP SPILT ENDS


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2011)

Newlynatural41710 said:


> WHAT CAN YOU DO TO STOP SPILT ENDS


 
You can minimize splits but not sure most can really stop them. It also depends on why you are getting them.

The main suggestions on the board are
1. Maintain a proper moisture protein balance
2. Keep your ends moisturized and sealed
3. Have a dusting schedule and stick to it
4. Minimize/Eliminate heat
5. Condition, condition, condition


There are more but it really depends on your regimen and what you are currently doing to your hair.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 24, 2011)

I love it 

To Join Share with us (Required)
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
My crown is actually pretty good.  I just got my hair cut to cut out some layers it looks pretty healthy and full.  My edges have actually started filling out.  I remember this lady told me way back that my edges were probably short because I wasn't retouching my hair often enough.  I thought it was blasphemy what she was tallking lol.  But now I think that was a big part of it; it was breakage at the demarcation line

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*
Plan to keep up w/ my retouches and use my applicator bottle method for reduced overlapping.  Also, recently I've been making sure to apply Let's Jam (throwback) to my edges.  And oddly enough it really is pretty conditioning.  So I think that's helping.  So my main goal w/ my edges is for them to grow longer.  

*3. What products do you plan on using?*
Let's Jam for my edges.  For my crown and the rest of my hair, my staples of Suave Humectant poo and con and NTM for my rollersets.

*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
I guess monthly?

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*
Yes


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm back with starting pics. It's not easy to post these but here we go.

These are pics of my thinning temple and breakage in front.  You can see the halo of broken hairs.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 25, 2011)

To Join Share with us (Required)
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
Short, broken edges, wiry crown with lots of broken, short pieces.  My crown is very sensitive and prone to breakage.  
*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*
Careful detangling practices, using castor oil on my scalp and edges. 
Continue with henna to strengthen my hair.  
Pay attention to protein/moisture balance. 
*3. What products do you plan on using?*
Henna
Castor oil
Not sure what else yet
*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
Daily
*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
*
Yes
Optional
*1. What questions do you have?*
None so far
*2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?*
None so far
*3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.*
My photo of my edges is on my signature. I know it doesn't look too bad, but that's because I slicked my hair back with butter.   I will upload a photo of my naked hair later.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Nov 27, 2011)

subbing. I'll be back to join.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 27, 2011)

My hair is very thick in the crown area now but it was not always that way. It would be the very first part of my hair that would break at the demarcation line but I realized that it was because I had no patience when I detangled it. Now I exercise lots of patience whenever I do detangle it and keep it thickly moisturized at all times. 

I will be watching you ladies from the sidelines for support as the crown and edges of my hair are actually doing very well. I only have to take better care of my luscious ends and keep them free of splits.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

The challenger list has been updated. The following ladies have been added

*DearJohn

Shay72 (+)

ms.blue

ladysaraii (+)

Carrie_A (+)

Ronnieaj (+)

Firstborn2 (+)

wheezy807

growinghealthyhair (+)

IDareT'sHair (+)

itismehmmkay (+)

greenandchic (+)

brownsugarbaby
*


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

Although the challenge doesn't start until January, I want to get more consistent with my regimen now. I had planned on decreasing my mud wash usage to 1x a month but I am going to keep it at every other week until my crown is healthier. 

And before I DC, I will give myself a scalp massage with my oil blend. I want to cowash mid-week so hopefully I can do this at least 2x a week. Some of the information I have read on the web recommends apply the oil blend nightly and massaging for 2 minutes. I don't want my hair over greasy so I need to play around with this. But I can do a 2 minute massage every night before I put on my bonnet.

And I am in the Castor Oil Challenge, so these two challenges compliment each other.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 28, 2011)

So just updating

1. The past two weeks I've been analyzing my hair and trying to figure out what quick changes I could make to boost my efforts.

2. I didn't brush the front this week. Yay. I had a little difficulty but my method now is spray top with moisturizer, rub a little Curl Junkie Aloe fix, and gently smooth with my hands. I may tie a scarf for 10 min for extra smoothing. I added grape-seed oil to my hair at night before braiding. This morning I didn't smooth at all.

3. I pulled back my hair very loosely. Traction from bunning resulted in thinning in the middle front area. It can't be seen from the angle that I took my pics.

4. I examined my deep crown and found what I know now is breakage. I'm trying to figure out why. I fear bobby pins may have come into play.

5. I became aware that at night went I lay on my back I will rest my arm over my eyes...sort of like a tent. Guess where my arms end up touching. Over my temples of course. So I have to make a special effort not to do this. Half the time I don't realize I'm doing it until my arm is up there. 


My assignment for this week is to find a satin ponytail holder.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 28, 2011)

So I'm trippin; looks like I do have some breakage in the crown area.  Think I may do a quick retouch tonight.

And as far as my rollersets, I usually use the cap rollers, but I'm thinking that could be causing some breakage, especially in the front.  I've been using just the metal clips (what I'd use for a dry rollerset).  Think I'll keep that up.  I really only need the caps if 1) I have shorter pieces that I need to keep on the roller, like in the back and 2) if I have newgrowth that I need to straigthen, but that's not the case really.


----------



## 30something (Nov 28, 2011)

ADD ME! I'm so excited you started this. I truly ignore my crown. Sad thing is its the reason I even found this website

To Join Share with us (Required)
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
My edges are really thick but my crown is the one with the problem. It only about an inch, thinner and drier then the rest of the hair.
*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*
Sulfur, Castor Oil and EO blend and messages, moisturizing my crown.
*3. What products do you plan on using?*
Sulfur, Castor Oil and EO blend, moisturizer. 
*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
Once a month
*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*
Yes Ma'am!

*1. What questions do you have?*
Will it fully fill in!?  And is there hope for it to grow longer?
My crown has went down hill since I was like 16.. bald at one point. Now it has filled in using sulfur mix but I still having doubts at the potential of this spot


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> 
> Optional
> ...


 
I don't know anything about ayurvedic paste. But perhaps as the challenge goes on, there may be some discussion on this.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 28, 2011)

20Something said:


> ADD ME! I'm so excited you started this. I truly ignore my crown. Sad thing is its the reason I even found this website
> 
> To Join Share with us (Required)
> *1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
> ...


 
Welcome 20Something,

There have been others with success so we will believe that we can have success too. Hopefully in this thread we will share our findings so each one can make improvements.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

growinghealthyhair;147009653. What products do you plan on using?
Ayurvedic Powders along with Clay (not sure which type yet).
I have :
Neem 
Burdock Root
Methi
Hibiscus
Amla
Henna
Horsetail
Marshmallow
 
[COLOR=black said:
			
		

> 1. What questions do you have?[/COLOR]
> *Does anyone have any great Ayurvedic paste or even rinse recipes for stronger and thicker hair?*
> 
> *Anyone have any tips on creating oils using the ayurvedic powders. I have some olive oil that I would loveeee to use for this purpose*.
> ...


 
As far as pastes are concerned, they are fairly easy to make and the beauty of them is that you can pretty much custom make them to meet your hair's needs. I see you have a few powders already in your arsenal - so start with what you have. Know what the powders are great for and custom them for your hair. 

If you have fungal/dandruff issues, you know you can use the neem powder and if you wish you can add a few drops of essential oils designed for fungal/dandruff issues in the mix. 

The pastes are generally whatever powder/s you will use with enough distilled water to make a yogurt-like consistency paste. If you are looking for hair growth, you can use a few drops of the infamous hair growth oil blend to it, etc... You can even add some type of base oil to your paste and even conditioners.

I loved experimenting with powders a while back and pretty much made the pastes according to what I feel my hair needed. You will need to know which powders are moisturizing, which are clarifying, and which have protein-like qualities in order to know what to mix together. There are a lot of ayurveda threads here that will help you along. You can do a quick search but I must warn you, they are very long threads.

I have never made an oil from my powders - I have always purchased them. You can send a quick PM to FlowinLocks. I think she made some at one point and is probably still making them. The best base oil used in ayurveda I believe is sesame oil. It has all the right properties for the ayurveda powder oils to come out just right.


----------



## Curly Lee (Nov 28, 2011)

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*

My edges are nonexistent. They have always been that way. My mother permed myhair when I was  or  and the yfell  out. They haven't grown in since. I'm not even sure if it's possible to grow without steroids, or mn or something medical strength. Im going to try  the natural method first. I'm sick of having to hide my edges, I want to wear ponies and buns.
My crown is shorter and more fragile than the rest of my hair. I don't even know where to begin to help it grow. I oil my scalp there but the hair is still so fragile. Maybe I'll wear twists, maybe
*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
3. What products do you plan on using?*
For the past month I've been using castor oil with rosemary oil.  When this mixture runs out Ill be using JBCO. I'll reassess in June, and if I don't have any growth I'll use the essential oil mix that nonie used. So far my edges have thickened up a bit....I might be imagining things.

*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*
Honestly, I rarely check in often for challenges. I'll change this. I oil my edges every night so I'll check in every week or so. I'm a great cheerleader tho.  

Optional
*3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.*

_Please don't quote my pictures. Gracias. _

The first pic is from a while back, the last pic is recent. Both sides of my hair are equally damaged.


----------



## Meritamen (Nov 28, 2011)

I AM IN THIS!!!!! 
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
My crown area is more fine than the rest of my hair and tends to break off more easily than the rest of my hair. I am starting to see a length difference because of this.  Since I stopped relaxing my hair over a year and a half ago by scalp has continued to heal. It seems to be getting thicker but my edges still need some help. 
Like my crown, my edges are more fine and break off with ease. They are still growing in but I would like for them to be thicker and stronger.

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*
I will be applying castor oil more regular to these areas as well as taking my vitamins and being more gentle when detangling or styling these problem areas.

*3. What products do you plan on using?*
I don't plan on using a different set of products for these problem areas just the usual. Giovanni shampoo and conditioner, spritz with plain water, QB Aethiopika Butter as a moisturizer, and coconut/rice bran oil mix to seal. That herbal growth oil does sound interesting though.

*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
Probably once a month.

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*
Yep.

*Optional
3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.*
Will take a picture and update later.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 28, 2011)

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. *My edges are thin but growing back.  My crown and sides are thin as well. *

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*I've been doing nightly scalp massages.  There was a poster who mentioned making sure that when you massage you move the scalp.  I swear, since doing this, I've seen the most results.  Also, no brushing these areas.  I will also be working out, to encourage circulation - well, and to also get into shape. *

3. What products do you plan on using?*I am using JBCO.  I was using the growth EO blend, but the smell makes me queasy.  While not a product, I am going to stop using heat for 2012, and hopefully, that will help too.*

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? *Once a week. My classes resume in January, and I hope that I can check in that often.*

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*Yes, I am! I'm learning from falling here, personally.  But whatever I know/learn, I'm more than willing to share. *

Here are my pics.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great challenge!  Please add me to the list.  I am terrible at being consistent with posting on challenge threads.  This is the only challenge I will join and put it in my siggy as a reminder.

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.

I am thinning all along my edges but especially at my temples.  The temple area on my right side has not shown any new growth in over a year and is almost bare. The left temple is not as bad but is definitely thinning.  

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?

Since a large part of my issue is hormonal, most of my work will be done from the inside.  I will take a hair and multi vitamin.  I will also limit carbs and sugar since it increases the symptoms of PCOS.  I will also start reading up on ways to protect my edges.  Last but not least I am going to see a dermatologist.

3. What products do you plan on using?

I plan to use Centrum multivitamin and GNC Hair Skin and Nails.  I have some MT that I never used so I may mix that with castor oil for my edges a couple of times per week.  I will also have to find a shampoo that will remove Dht from my scalp.

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?

I will really try to post at least once per week.

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?

yes

I will post pictures soon.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 28, 2011)

faithVA 
Could we include nape? Is that stepping on toes? Can nape be considered the edge of your neck? I have issues there because of tying my cotton scarf there. 
My edges are coming back after my summer affair with ecostyler and elastic headbands. My edges don't want to be tamed. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 29, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I don't know anything about ayurvedic paste. But perhaps as the challenge goes on, there may be some discussion on this.



I'm sorry,That part of my post wasn't to you lol.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 29, 2011)

curlylee

Hey!! I so feel your pain :-( our hair looks very similar.


----------



## Curly Lee (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got done oiling my edges and crown. 
Sidenote: I think I'll see a dermatologist in January. I need to stop putting it off, I'm just scared they'll tell me there's nothing I can do about  it.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in...holding my spot until I come back with pics.

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. *Thinner than the rest of my hair but becoming more dense since I switch from box relaxer to Mizani.*

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? *Nightly scalp massages.*

3. What products do you plan on using?  *Neem oil, Castor Oil and Mahabhringaraj Oil. Massaged in nightly. Spritz in the morning with Taliah Waajid Detangler and Twisted Sister Curyly Spray.
*
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?  *Weekly or more.*

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
*Yep Yep!!!*
*
Optional*
1. What questions do you have? *Is anyone else using Neem and if so how do you deal with lovely aroma during the day? What has been absolutely proven to work?*

2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers? *Patience*

3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2011)

Massaging Crown & Nape with Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Serum


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 29, 2011)

ElizaBlue said:


> I'm in...holding my spot until I come back with pics.
> 
> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. *Thinner than the rest of my hair but becoming more dense since I switch from box relaxer to Mizani.*
> 
> ...



Im trying out neem/castor oil too.  I'd like to use it on my edges each night.  We'll see about the smell.  Im hoping it will fade a bit by morning.  Or maybe a few drops of some EO can help


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 29, 2011)

ElizaBlue and ladysaraii  - I know neem is anti-bacterial and anti fungal, but I didn't know it helps with hair growth, does it?  

In terms of the smell, lavender and rosemary is good at covering it up (I've used it on my skin that way).


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 29, 2011)

greenandchic In the Dr Oz Indian secrets thread, people were saying it works.  So hey, ive tried mn and oct, I can give neem a try

I made a mix of JBCO + Neem (less that half) and a few drops of rosemary EO


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 29, 2011)

^^Thanks for the info, I'm going to try that recipe as well, I may need to go ahead and check out there thread.


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 29, 2011)

ElizaBlue, where do you purchase the Mahabhringaraj Oil?


----------



## reeko43 (Nov 29, 2011)

Curly Lee said:


> I just got done oiling my edges and crown.
> Sidenote: I think I'll see a dermatologist in January. I need to stop putting it off, I'm just scared they'll tell me there's nothing I can do about it.


 
I undertstand being afraid.  I think that is why I have not gone yet.  However, I do realize that I may be missing out on a helpful treatment if there is one.  At the very least seeing the dermatologist hopefully won't make my hair any thinner than it already is.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Subscribing becaues this thread was way past page 10.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Twisted my hair up tonight and my crown is doing much better. At the beginning of the year you could clearly see I had lost a lot of hair but it has grown in, in most places. 

But I can tell there is an area of my crown that is still irritated and hasn't healed. It is better thought. I have noticed that a combination of misting the section with water, applying oil and rubbing it deeply into that section seems to soothe it.

I will be combining this challenge along with the Castor Oil challenge to see if I can thicken up the remaining section of my crown. The front of my hair looks great. The back looks a little thin. So going to see what I can do. 

I am going to use my current oil blend from now until the end of December and then add some EOs to my Castor Oil blend and start using them Jan 1.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I'm developing a case of reverse hairexia. Now that I'm more aware of the thin places they look even thinner to my eye. I'm going to have to distract myself to keep OCD away. 

I'm still on the hunt for satin scrunchies sp? and an alternative to bobbi pins. Hopefully this weekend I'll find what I'm looking for.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> I think I'm developing a case of reverse hairexia. Now that I'm more aware of the thin places they look even thinner to my eye. I'm going to have to distract myself to keep OCD away.
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for satin scrunchies sp? and an alternative to bobbi pins. Hopefully this weekend I'll find what I'm looking for.


 
If you find some please share where you found them at.

Hopefully the thin areas will fill in before you know it. My crown is still thin, I can feel it. But when I look in the mirror, it isn't as noticeable as it was 6 months ago. 

I really believe we will be rewarded for our efforts in 2012.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

I focus mostly on my crown because it was really in bad shape. But I also need to put some more focus on my edges. When I wear certain styles they don't bother me so much. But when I try to pull my twists back into a bun, they annoy me. 

So I'm in the castor oil challenge as well. Going to make sure when I focus on my crown I also focus on my edges and see if I can thicken them up. 

I am feeling very optimistic at the moment.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 8, 2011)

i am in!!


1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
*quick background*: it has been a long battle with my edges. i once had luscious thick full edges. in my teenage years i would go to harlem/queens/brooklyn and the braiders would braid really tight. i would get cornrows, box braids, kinky twists. not having any real knowledge of moisture/protein balance, my hair would literally snap off with the braid. then it was on to weaves, relaxers, and color. when I BC'd 2 1/2 years ago, i was determined to grow out my edges like the rest of my hair but still had no real knowledge. so fast forward to present and my edges have grown in some but i still need to work on them.

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
i have been using JBCO for 1 1/2 months and just recently added bee-mine sulfur to it. i have been massaging it in nightly before bed and rubbing it in in the morning. i also have made my own rosewater and have been spraying that 2x a day on my scalp. i wear a full lace wig during the day and do not secure it with anything except for the adjustable straps in the back. i wear a satin cap on my hair and cut off knee-highs on top to reduce the bulkiness of my braids. if all else fails and there is no improvement in 6 months i will see a derm.

3. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
i will check in 1x a week and take photos every month. 

4. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
yes! this seems to be a major issue for alot of us. 

5. What questions do you have?
none that i can think of right now

6. Starting Picture. 
i will post a timeline of pics when the challenge officially starts


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 8, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> @ElizaBlue, where do you purchase the Mahabhringaraj Oil?


 

reeko43  Check out ayurnaturalbeauty.com

She has a lot of ayurvedic oils and she stocks ones w/o mineral oil.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Will be taking down my braids this weekend, clarify, deep condition and back in braids I go.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i am in!!


 
Welcome theNaturalWonders, glad to have you.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 8, 2011)

so i just read pretty much all of the links you posted @faithVA (thank you BTW) and i am glad i am using JBCO and bee-mine sulfur. i am pretty excited to see all of our progress. happy edge(s) and crown growing ladies!!


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 8, 2011)

faithVA

What exactly is in JBCO?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> @faithVA
> 
> What exactly is in JBCO?


 
I don't know carrie_A. We need to ask @theNaturalWonder.

I've never used it. I just use regular castor oil. I know its a version of castor oil. And its stinky


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 8, 2011)

@carrieA from what i have read it is castor beans that are roasted and depending on how long they are roasted and the method used is what produces the dark thick oil. i am haitian and we use palm oil (huile masketi) which is pretty much the same thing and does the same thing-thickening up the hair, making it soft, shiny, and promoting growth. i remember my aunties and grandmother taking some oil and rubbing it in their palms and smoothing it on their hair. all of my female relatives have thick, long, really black hair.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I don't know @carrie_A. We need to ask @theNaturalWonder.
> 
> I've never used it. I just use regular castor oil. I know its a version of castor oil. *And its stinky*


 
i am so used to the smell i don't even notice. it does have a strong smell...like nutty i dunno how to describe it


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> i am so used to the smell i don't even notice. it does have a strong smell...like nutty i dunno how to describe it


 
oops - Never mind


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 8, 2011)

*walks in wearing all black.. stalks the thread*


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 8, 2011)

silenttullip

It's all good unless you have an AK 47 under your coat.

theNaturalWonders 

Is there some chemical change that occurs with roasting that promotes more growth than clear castor oil?  Has castor oil been proven to promote growth.  Anybody?


----------



## Anonymous1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in. My edges have been my issue for years. I even considered having the hair transplant surgery. I want to be able to pull my hair back in a ponytail without having to have a side part. I got the shots and they seemed to work at first but some of my edges didn't grow back in. Now i am using emu oil/castor oil mix. Seems like this is working a little but it's going extra slow.


----------



## TurquoizBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*subbing*

I may join later . . .


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 8, 2011)

carrieA i did some digging on the net and found this to be the most helpful from dr phoenyx austin. here is the link:

http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/11/castor-oil-for-healthy-hair.html

to summarize the article JBCO _* "....is extremely rich vitamin E and has essential fatty acids that are important for healthy hair growth..."  "an excellent emollient and humectant for skin and hair; a treatment for hair thinning and hair loss; prevents the dry and itchy scalp;has anti-fungal, antiviral and antibacterial properties- so it can be effective for treating skin/scalp infections like ringworm"

"Manufacturers will use different types of processing methods when extracting oils from plants. And an oil will be either unrefined or refined based on how it was extracted from a plant. Unrefined oils retain most if not all of their nutritive properties, while refined oils will lose some (or possibly all) of their nutritive properties. Jamaican Black Castor Oil is simply a raw, unrefined form of castor oil. So it is a form of castor oil that has retained most, if not all of its nutritive properties. It is simply a high quality form of castor oil. And this is why JBCO is so highly sought after and wildly popular among women"
*_
i hope this helps


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> @silenttullip
> 
> It's all good unless you have an AK 47 under your coat.
> 
> ...


 
carrie_A, I don't know that I can say proven, but there have been enough testimonies in this forum to have a lot of people give it a try. And the many benefits of castor oil are documented in many sources on the web and in alternative healing information.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

theNaturalWonders said:


> @carrieA i did some digging on the net and found this to be the most helpful from dr phoenyx austin. here is the link:
> 
> http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/11/castor-oil-for-healthy-hair.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that information @theNaturalWonder. I haven't found any JBCO locally and I know I'm not going to order any . Cuz I rarely order anything. But based on this information I will combine my castor oil with another oil that is high in Vitamin E and look up which other oils are high in fatty acids. 

I think the nutrients can be imitated by blending. So going to give that a try.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 8, 2011)

Def need to be in this..be back with my action plan


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Dec 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for that information @theNaturalWonder. I haven't found any JBCO locally and I know I'm not going to order any . Cuz I rarely order anything. But based on this information I will combine my castor oil with another oil that is high in Vitamin E and look up which other oils are high in fatty acids.
> 
> I think the nutrients can be imitated by blending. So going to give that a try.



thats great! pls share what you decide to combine it with. i have used alot of other oils with optimal results.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love JBCO I will be placing an order for 4bottles next week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

I was retwisting my hair tonight and realized (AGAIN) that I need to mix the castor oil with AVG and put it on my crown. The AVG would soothe the burning that I have there. I don't know why I keep forgetting this. But its on my radar now 

I just took the AVG out of the refrigerator. Have to let it warm up a bit.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was retwisting my hair tonight and realized (AGAIN) that I need to mix the castor oil with AVG and put it on my crown. The AVG would soothe the burning that I have there. I don't know why I keep forgetting this. But its on my radar now
> 
> *I just took the AVG out of the refrigerator. *Have to let it warm up a bit.



faithVA, HA!  You had to take the avg out of the fridge!  Can't be lazy, tee hee hee .  

Okay, that's so not what I came in here to say .  I've been using an MT mix on my front edge and temples, which has a lot of JBCO, burdock, nettle, and horsetail in it.  I've been using it twice a day for probably a month now, trying to be consistent.  I'm actually seeing results!!  The very front of my head is showing some growth, which ironically makes the rest of the hairline look slightly more bald.....  But I'm excited about the possibility of having a hairline again.

I've also been SUPER-consistent about putting a scarf over my edges under my bonnet at night, and I think that's helping tremendously as well .  I will say that I think the MT is the bulk of the progress, because I've worn the scarf to cover my edges for quite some time and haven't had these results.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 9, 2011)

*EDIT... ADD ME*
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
My edges are thin on the left side.
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
No styles that will not be good for edges.
3. What products do you plan on using?
I was thinking about actually oiling my edges. (I don't use oils because I have hair that gets oily quick) 
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? When I take a picture and notice a difference. 
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? YES


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> @faithVA, HA! You had to take the avg out of the fridge! Can't be lazy, tee hee hee .


 
Ok Ronnieaj, you are laughing at me and I don't know why  I'm going to be mad when I figure it out. I think  oooh, you just wait 

I put the cold AVG on my head because I was ready to go to bed. It was still cold when I got up this morning. Put some more on my head. My scalp feels so much better. 

I think before I start my weekly wash routine I will start mixing AVG and oil and giving myself a scalp massage.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in!!! I've been on a mission to grow my edges asap (wanna wear a elegant bun for my wedding )


*To Join Share with us (Required)*
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
My edges are near non-existent. I was diagnosed with traction alopecia by my dermatologist and I have some thinning throughout.
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
Right now I'm doing a few things: I wash 3X a week with prescription strength Nizoral as per my doctor's instructions. I don't exactly like this shampoo because it's extremely drying for my hair but me and the rest of my family have noticed that we can finally see my "eagle's peak" again and my scalp is no longer itchy (I used to want to scratch my head with a hand-rake lol). I deep condition once a week with AOHSR after I do an egg protein treatment and shampoo with the Nizoral. In addition I condition last with V05 raspberries conditioner afterwards for the chelating benefits (I have crazy hard water in my new house) and rinse with filtered water. After shampooing, I oil my scalp with my castor oil and essential oil blend (castor oil, coconut oil, grapeseed oil, rosemary, lavender, eucalyptus, peppermint, jojoba and tea tree oils), and seal with a mix of grapeseed, WGO, lavendar and rosemary (I use the EOs to mask the smell of the grapeseed and wgo cuz it smells horrible to me after one day). I moisturize morning and night with a filtered water spritz and seal with the grapeseed mix. The night before shampooing I oil with coconut oil so that I can oil rinse before the shampoo. I'm supposed to use the Nizoral until January and after that I'll be eliminating the shampoo step altogether and going curly-girl .
3. What products do you plan on using?
Please refer to question # 2.
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
Once a week (preferably on Sundays)
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
Yup! We're all in this together

There are pics of my edges in this thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=569133


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 9, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> faithVA, HA!  You had to take the avg out of the fridge!  Can't be lazy, tee hee hee .
> 
> Okay, that's so not what I came in here to say .  I've been using an MT mix on my front edge and temples, which has a lot of JBCO, burdock, nettle, and horsetail in it.  I've been using it twice a day for probably a month now, trying to be consistent.  I'm actually seeing results!!  The very front of my head is showing some growth, which ironically makes the rest of the hairline look slightly more bald.....  But I'm excited about the possibility of having a hairline again.
> 
> I've also been SUPER-consistent about putting a scarf over my edges under my bonnet at night, and I think that's helping tremendously as well .  I will say that I think the MT is the bulk of the progress, because I've worn the scarf to cover my edges for quite some time and haven't had these results.



Ronnieaj 
Ok. This makes me feel really good. When my hairline started growing back in, I was a little confused because I looked more "bald" lol. But came to your same conclusion(and was right once it finally grew in)Because I thought that I was just trying to make myself feel better.  I sooo just traded my megaton. Oh well though. I really want to try the OCT.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 9, 2011)

faithVA, we posted in another thread on detangling with oil only, I think it was.  I mentioned that I was too lazy to spritz avg on my hair and then use oil so I mixed them.  You mentioned that you were too lazy to take the avg out of the fridge, so yeah, I'm laughing at you for doing it !

greenandchic, let me know how the OCT works out!  I'm interested in it but the price always causes a side-eye from me .


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> we posted in another thread on detangling with oil only, I think it was. I mentioned that I was too lazy to spritz avg on my hair and then use oil so I mixed them. You mentioned that you were too lazy to take the avg out of the fridge, so yeah, I'm laughing at you for doing it !


 
Awww, you are so right. I did say that. Man, I really need to remember what I post   Since I took the AVG out of the fridge, I guess I can use it to detangle now  No excuses.

I think I am going to mix some and bring it to work so I can put some on my scalp during the day.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are my starting pics   I'm trying to recover from what I feel has been a setback; hoping by Jan 1st I'll have some better ones.  But at least here's something:



>



Oh and in the middle of my grown, I have some breakage down to the newgrowth....WTF happened within the last few weeks??? lmao....oh well.  This aint my first rodeo.  But I do want 2012 to be the last time I gotta do a "restart"  I know what's up w/ my hair and need to just go from there.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
Wow I really need this challenge!  My edges are really thin due to color and wearing too tight headbands. (I'm protecting the rest of my hair with a wig.)

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
I plan to switch to a full wig to cover all of my hair soon, and for now I've converted a few silk scarves into headbands to replace my usual ones.
I apply a sulfur/emu/castor oil mix daily. I'm also giving that area extra protein, this area really needs the extra strength. And I can't forget my scalp massages.

3. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
I'll be checking in monthly.

4. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
Definitely!

1. What questions do you have?
None right now, I'm sure I'll have some soon, I'll be monitoring my progress and adjusting my reggie accordingly, so I will probably be reaching out for help  in the next couple of months.

3. Starting Picture.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2011)

Its wash day. So I applied AVG to my roots, because it really softens them up. And then I applied my castor oil blend to my scalp and gave myself a decent scalp massage. Applied my conditioner after that. Now sitting under the heat cap for 30 minutes at least. 

I remembered to do my edges. My scalp is feeling much better.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

While conditioning and styling my hair I have a good opportunity to assess the condition of my hair in the crown area. The hair on the left side near the crown in very dense. It feels like its 2x as much hair as in any other area. It takes a little more to deal with because it shrinks a bit more and has a tighter curl. But it isn't too bad. Only a small section of the crown in that section is tender.

Now the crown on the right side is . It is fairly dense but no where as near the left side. This is where I have the most breakage. It is rougher and more wiry. And the hair in this section has the most shrinkage. It is the only section of my hair that I actually have to comb through to detangle. And the scalp area is the most tender here. This section of my scalp tends to have a burning sensation and when twisting there is a slight pain there.

So I will monitor these sections closely over the course of this challenge.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in! I will post my answers when I get home from work.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 13, 2011)

So laid my edges down last night and they looking good and better already!    I give it by the end of the year where they'll really fill in


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm joining!!!

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.  My edges are better since I've gone natural, but they still need some work.  I have thin and sparse edges and would like to fill them in.  
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? They were completed bald and I thought it was mainly hereditary.  I actually went to the dermatologist and was told I had scarring alopecia so I immediately stopped relaxing and saw a burst of growth.  I will keep them moisturized and when in braids, I keep that section out to prevent breakage. I will oil that area and do light massages to stimulate growth.  
3. What products do you plan on using?JBCO/Emu oil, maybe herbal supplements 
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? Monthly is probably best...don't think you will see that much progress weekly.
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?Yes!!!

Update: pics as of 12/28/11


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2011)

I am doing so well with my daily treatment of my edges and crown. I didn't think I had it in me. 

I will add the new ladies to the challenger list tonight this week. I am a little behind for whatever reason.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to join...my edges (and my entire scalp to be honest ) need serious help 
*To Join Share with us (Required)*
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
Right now my edges are noticeably thin. I very rarely pull my hair back but I did the other day and almost burst into tears. see below.

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
I just recently bought some JBCO and I will be massaging this on my edges nightly. I'll also be using my sulfur mix (infused with black tea and coffee to help prevent shedding), I'll also be doing tea rinses weekly. I plan on getting some vitamins such as nioxin or hairfinity (haven't decided which yet). I already take a multi, zinc and iron but apparently that's not keeping hair on my head 
3. What products do you plan on using?
see above
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
at least weekly, sometimes more often
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
Absolutely! 
*Optional*
1. What questions do you have?
Why me?? 
How's my "plan" look? Should I omit anything? Add something?
2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?
I'm trying to learn from my fellow challengers
3. Starting Picture. I know  some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel  comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for  future reference for comparison.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm nervous to join because my crown area has some major issues.  
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*  I suffered a chemical burn to my crown almost two years ago and my scalp did not bounce back like I thought it would.  I'm worried enough to see a dermatologist because some areas still feel as if it didn't heal at all.   I have a lot of thin strands coming in for the most part tho.
*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?* I have an appointment with a dermatologist next month. Continue regular oil massages but with a better oil and keep area clean of any leave in products except massage oil.
*3. What products do you plan on using?* My plan as of now is a few essential oils (rosemary, basil, and neem) mixed with Emu oil and/or Castor Oil.  
*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*  more than likely bi weekly or less because of school.
*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*  I am fully commited.  I am tired of not being able to wear my hair like I want to whenever I wear it out.  The comb over is getting old.

First pic is my crown and the second and third pic is how I hide it when I'm not wearing wigs.

ETA: this video inspired to use emu oil and not give up.  http://youtu.be/4YXjQh7VuEA  I'm optimistic now, between help from a dermatologist and emu oil I might have me some hair up there lol.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 15, 2011)

Just checking in!
I've been oiling my scalp after every wash with my castor and EO mixture, the night before wash day with coconut oil and the morning of wash day with MT. Is this too much? So far I've been seeing a little progress but I'll keep you ladies posted.

I'd love to have edges like some of you all are starting out with though lol. Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## sheanu (Dec 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok @Ronnieaj, you are laughing at me and I don't know why  I'm going to be mad when I figure it out. I think  oooh, you just wait
> 
> I put the cold AVG on my head because I was ready to go to bed. It was still cold when I got up this morning. Put some more on my head. My scalp feels so much better.
> 
> I think before I start my weekly wash routine I will start mixing AVG and oil and giving myself a scalp massage.



I noticed that a lot of the ladies are using avg. Is that because it soothes and helps to regrow the hair or is there some other explanation?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

sheanu said:


> I noticed that a lot of the ladies are using avg. Is that because it soothes and helps to regrow the hair or is there some other explanation?


 
Hopefully, more ladies will answer.

But I use it because it soothes my scalp especially during these dry months. But as I am using it, I am also noticing that it softens my hair so when doing scalp massages my hair isn't breaking so much.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

fivetimestwo said:


> I would like to join...my edges (and my entire scalp to be honest ) need serious help
> *To Join Share with us (Required)*
> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
> Right now my edges are noticeably thin. I very rarely pull my hair back but I did the other day and almost burst into tears. see below.
> ...


 
Welcome fivetimestwo. The products in your plan look fine. I would just encourage not trying to do too many things at once and to stick with each thing for at least 60 days to see what results you have. 

Others have had good results thickening up their edges, so let's believe you will as well.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I'm nervous to join because my crown area has some major issues.
> *1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.* I suffered a chemical burn to my crown almost two years ago and my scalp did not bounce back like I thought it would. I'm worried enough to see a dermatologist because some areas still feel as if it didn't heal at all. I have a lot of thin strands coming in for the most part tho.
> *2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?* I have an appointment with a dermatologist next month. Continue regular oil massages but with a better oil and keep area clean of any leave in products except massage oil.
> *3. What products do you plan on using?* My plan as of now is a few essential oils (rosemary, basil, and neem) mixed with Emu oil and/or Castor Oil.
> ...


 
Welcome DayDreamist, I am sorry that you experienced the severe chemical burn. But hopefully you will see some progress through this challenge. I believe that my crown issues are due to chemical burns as well but over a long period of time.

Look forward to learning from and sharing with you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> @faithVA
> Could we include nape? Is that stepping on toes? Can nape be considered the edge of your neck? I have issues there because of tying my cotton scarf there.
> My edges are coming back after my summer affair with ecostyler and elastic headbands. My edges don't want to be tamed.
> 
> ...


 
Hey HanaKuroi, I'm sorry I've been slacking at keeping up. Yes Nape can be included. It actually doesn't matter to me what part it is. If its thinning, not growing its eligible or causing an issue its eligible


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 15, 2011)

oooooo!!!! Holding this spot.. I'll come back later to answer questions... I need this challenge for my crown area desperately!

ETA: 
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
my crown area is horrid because of  seborrheic* dermatitis* erplexed some days are better than others-right now Im having a breakout
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? pampering of my scalp-no scratching!
3. What products do you plan on using? tea tree oil and anything else I can find to help ease my itch/sores. I had been using sulpher mixed w/castor oil, but its on hold right now until I can tame these sores/itches
4.How often will you check in with us? monthly unless I notice some dramatic progress
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?but of course! it's only right

*Optional*
1. What questions do you have? any suggestions on what I can use for my scalp condition thats not too costly??
2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers? sorry none.. I'm at a loss thats why Im here 
3. Starting Picture.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 15, 2011)

I've decided to try and finish the Parnevu T-Tree Herbal Grow before moving on to my JBCO.  I like the tingles!  Maybe I'll add some t-tree oil to my JBCO once this is used up.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 15, 2011)

Another thing I've realized is that the temple and edges on the side that I sleep on are thinner than the opposite side.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 15, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Another thing I've realized is that the temple and edges on the side that I sleep on are thinner than the opposite side.



Me too...


----------



## MsDes (Dec 16, 2011)

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. My edges are thin, I think from relaxers. I'm transitioning now. 5 months post. 
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? Going natural I think will restore them, and massages
3. What products do you plan on using?I will be using Gro Aut Oil and maybe Castor oil. I will also be taking a mutivitamin, msm, biotin, and a hair, skin, and nails vitamin. Plus I will drink lots of water.
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? At least a few times a week
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? Yup

Optional
1. What questions do you have? What is the difference between regular castor oil and JBCO? I use Home Health kind
2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers? I need the tips...lol
3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison. I will post one soon


----------



## sheanu (Dec 16, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hopefully, more ladies will answer.
> 
> But I use it because it soothes my scalp especially during these dry months. But as I am using it, I am also noticing that it softens my hair so when doing scalp massages my hair isn't breaking so much.


 
Yes I was using it because it keeps my hair soft but I was just checking to see if there was some other benefit I wasn't aware of


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2011)

MsDes said:


> To Join Share with us (Required)
> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. My edges are thin, I think from relaxers. I'm transitioning now. 5 months post.
> 2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? Going natural I think will restore them, and massages
> 3. What products do you plan on using?I will be using Gro Aut Oil and maybe Castor oil. I will also be taking a mutivitamin, msm, biotin, and a hair, skin, and nails vitamin. Plus I will drink lots of water.
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge MsDes. You will find more information about JBCO in previous posts in this thread. Someone asked the question earlier.


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in! 
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges: *Thin, fragile but getting healthier each day!*
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas:* E/O therapy, physical stimulation through exercise and massage*.
3. What products do you plan on using: *E/O oil blend + sulpher. Antifungal therapy as needed throughout the year. Ayurvedic powders. *
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us: *I'll say hey when the thread gets *bumped**
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters: *Yes! Get Ladies!!*


This pic is from September 2011:






I'll take another in a couple of weeks for the official start of this challenge!

This is the truth 12/30/2011:






...& this is a huge improvement from what it looked and felt like for MOST of 2011. That whole area was an angry, tight, red, balding mess! It really made the twists in the middle of my head look pathetic! And forget about wearing any style with a part down the middle

Thankfully my comb-over skills are adequate!


----------



## ElizaBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> @ElizaBlue and @ladysaraii - I know neem is anti-bacterial and anti fungal, but I didn't know it helps with hair growth, does it?
> 
> In terms of the smell, lavender and rosemary is good at covering it up (I've used it on my skin that way).


 
It is also suppose to help with grays and shedding.


----------



## ElizaBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> @ElizaBlue, where do you purchase the Mahabhringaraj Oil?


 

My Indian friend brought it back from his mom in SC. But he told me he found it here in Houston at Keemat grocers. I'm sure you could find it online.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2011)

My twists look good but I checked out my crown and I still need to have the hair fill in more to wear my twists comfortably. I can tell no matter how long my twists get, I won't be able to wear my hair loose with the hair thin in that area. 

I will post my starting pic after Christmas so I can get your feedback on how my crown looks.

I would love to wear twist like others and just look like I have a full head of hair.


----------



## ida2 (Dec 19, 2011)

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. 

They're short and nonexisting

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? 

Stepping up my protein and moisture balance. Low to no manipulation.

3. What products do you plan on using? 
The usual: qb aohc, ssi fhm, ssi bbc and other natural brands, and my steamer

4. These areas need to be loved regularly.

How often will you check in with us? Weekly I'm on here every day.

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? 
Yes 

Optional
1. What questions do you have? 

None at the moment
2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers? 

None this is my first challenge


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 19, 2011)

ladysaraii
, thanks so much for the info. I ordered and received my oil. Orders so other goodies as well!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to join!

Save me a spot!!!

Be back with answers in a bit...


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Dec 19, 2011)

*To Join Share with us (Required)*
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. Edges are slowly filling back in/growing back in some areas

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? 
To keep things as simply as possible, products and routine wise…. 
Wash, condition, and steam my hair on wash days
Moisturize every other day
My hair lost was link to my iron deficiency……… so my number one priority is maintaining a healthy lifestyle by eating right and exercising regularly. 

3. What products do you plan on using? Hairwise- I will be usingDIY butters and infuse oils ( pre-poo and scalp treatment), Yes to Carrot Conditioner, DIY Clay Hair Wash and terressentials mud wash, Still looking for a moisturizing leaving-in conditioner.

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? I will check in as often as I can.

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? Yes


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

[USER=229792 said:
			
		

> IslandDiva08[/USER];14878075]*To Join Share with us (Required)*
> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. Edges are slowly filling back in/growing back in some areas
> 
> 2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
> ...


 
Welcome... um, just observing some stuff. Did you notice how your question 5 got real small  You trying to tell us something


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Dec 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome... um, just observing some stuff. Did you notice how your question 5 got real small  You trying to tell us something


 
faithVAGirl, I didn't even notice it until your comment...........


----------



## Miniaturemom (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm definitely in!

To Join Share with us (Required)
1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
My crown is thick and growing nicely (which wasn’t always the case. Wet bunning helped a lot!)
It tends to dry out, so I make sure to moisturize and finger-detangle/ massage it regularly.
My edges…. Oy! I’ve had the patch on the left since a 1994 self-relaxing incident! I feel like I’ve seen some recent progress with oiling, though. 
I’ve recently experienced some thinning on the right side. I‘m not sure of the cause…
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
I’m currently using CoCasta Shikakai hair oil to massage my edges, but not consistently enough to see definitive results, yet.
3. What products do you plan on using?
I’ll finish my sample of CoCasta Shikakai hair oil and make a batch of the essential oil growth blend. 
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
I’ll take pics and try to check in with my results monthly. 
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
I’ll check in weekly to/ for support. 

*Optional*
1. What questions do you have?
I use satin scarves at night. Is it ok that they are tight on my edges? If not, what are my options? 
2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?
Go slow, figure out what works for you and be consistent.
3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.
I’ll take some but posting gives me issues, so if I can get it to work, I’ll post. 

Edited: spelling.


----------



## sheanu (Dec 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I don't know anything about ayurvedic paste. But perhaps as the challenge goes on, there may be some discussion on this.



I'll definitely be researching this in a month or 2. Right now I have to wash with prescription Nizoral 3X a week but after that I'm eliminating shampoos in favor of ayurvedic powders with my cowashes. There is an ayurvedic challenge going on somewhere though (I'm just reading through all the posts now so I hope no one else already commented!)


----------



## SimJam (Dec 22, 2011)

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*

I’ve always had issues with my crown, when relaxed it would grow but then break off at the demarcation line. After going natural I realized the hair there is like 4 z n. its wiry very very coarse and still break off

My edges and nape are jacked because I pull my hair out when Im stressed. they are actually growing in now

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*

Im using megatek and trying to keep my hands out my hair


*3. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
at least once a week.

*4. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*

Absolutely. 
I want to be able to wear puffs and not be self conscious abt my edges/nape. I want to be able to wear straight styles and make buns and such … nether one looks cute with jacked up edges and nape

Ive taken pics for my personal use but have never posted the real damage Ive done to my edges and nape.

*My Questions*

1. does anyone have suggestions as to how I can stop pulling my ahir out ... I feel I may need professional help

2. Does anyone know how to put links to the challenges in my siggy. I know there was a functionality where you could type in waht you want the link to say (instead of showing the whole long address)


----------



## SimJam (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok i just took my pics, but Im ashamed to show all of them. So Imma show what I feel comfortable showing. 

the ones I didnt show are the left and right edges not brushed in ... looks worse than Jo-Ann from TypeF 

I couldnt get a goo picture of my crown, but I did measure itand its 5 inches long (3 -4 inches shorter than the rest of my hair)

hopefully at the end of the challenge when my edges dont look so jacked I'll be able to post the before pictures

what really pisses me off is that I did this to my hair, its not like I had in braids and had my edges snatched out, I literally pulled my hair out from these areas, sometimes from the root but most times I pull, tug and twirl at the area untill the ends break off


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 24, 2011)

SimJam

I did the same thing to my nape. :-( now that I only touch it to oil and moisturize im retaining length there. Over the last two months it's grown a lot


----------



## yodie (Dec 24, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Another thing I've realized is that the temple and edges on the side that I sleep on are thinner than the opposite side.



I noticed this as well. Trying to sleep on my back


----------



## SimJam (Dec 24, 2011)

growinghealthyhair

how did u stop?
now that its grown up a lil I can flat twist it so I dont pull at it too much.

thats really helped


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 24, 2011)

SimJam said:


> growinghealthyhair
> 
> how did u stop?
> now that its grown up a lil I can flat twist it so I dont pull at it too much.
> ...



SimJam

Thats what I had to do. I just put it in individual twists now. But at first I had to do flat twists because it was so short)
I was able to leave it a lone long enough for me to be able to make little individual twists.  IDK. I just bother with it when it's loose for some reason and it seems that it gets drier that way too.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 24, 2011)

I think i need to watch this challenge...my crown is all kinds of butthole-y and I can't take it anymore!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 24, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @SimJam
> 
> Thats what I had to do. I just put it in individual twists now. But at first I had to do flat twists because it was so short)
> I was able to leave it a lone long enough for me to be able to make little individual twists. IDK.* I just bother with it when it's loose for some reason and it seems that it gets drier that way too*.


 
YESSSSSS 

Ok so I just need to leave it alone


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 24, 2011)

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
Thin edges from braiding styles being done too tightly.
*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? *
No more braids. Researching products to use.
*3. What products do you plan on using? *
I plan to use MTG every night on my edges/hairline. I will also use Castor oil mixed in my conditioner (weekly), and with my oil mixture for my hair (as needed). I will take MSM 1-3 times per week (500-1000 mg). 
*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? *
At least once per month.
*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?* 
Yes.
_Optional
1. What questions do you have? N/A_
_2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers? N_one at this time.
_3. Starting Picture._
_Once I get the courage, I may post one._


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm going to have to join this challenge (bookmarks the page so she doesn't forget to add length check pics). 

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. Crown is fine, the best place where my hair grows, it grows well. Edges are thin and not very long. 
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? Moisturising the edges, then sealing it with a selection of oils (JBCO, rosemary oil, olive oil or lavender oil) then massaging them into these areas, every other day. Normal days just sealing how I seal the rest of my hair. 
3. What products do you plan on using? Water and just a few EO's for stimulation.
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? I aim to check in every three months.
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? Yes I am... I need to stick with a challenge for once!!

I have a sort of thin spot at the back of my head. It's really thin and fine. My hair is very fragile in this area.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Dec 26, 2011)

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
*They are thin- like I see/feel spaces in my scalp from thinned hair
(or less dense hair.)
Edges are thin and obvious.*

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?

*I have started to apply Glover's ointment to the thinned 
areas at least 3X a week & massage the areas.
*
3. What products do you plan on using?

*I am using Glovers now, 
but also want to make my own pimento oil
from allspice dried berries + castor oil.*

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?

*I think weekly is a bit much,
so I will opt for monthly.
I don't think you will be able to SEE growth
looking at it weekly...
* 
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?

*Absolutely!*


Optional
1. What questions do you have?

*None at the moment...*

2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?

*Do your research!*

3. Starting Picture. I know some are sensitive about showing problem areas. If you don’t feel comfortable sharing a picture, please make sure you at least take 1 for future reference for comparison.

*I have a few & will post soon.*


[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/photo7-1-1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/photo6-1.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k102/faceit429/photo8-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

I came across this YT Video on the Tiiva Naturals Site. I'm thinking about trying this on my Nape & Crown

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...64GiAg&usg=AFQjCNGWGFi4YJwOfJ0TfN7d7vAPdygg7A


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2011)

I updated my joining post #90 with pics...wanted to know what you guys think of this product - http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ul...h-hair-and-scalp-serum/ID=prod6066057-product

I'm not sure what BHT is...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 29, 2011)

Edges are looking much better, I still use the pink Profectiv on it (pink cream, think the jar is yellow? idk)  The crown is growing in good.  I'm back to daily rollersets and I just put some Profective on the edges after it airdries in the morning.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 29, 2011)

Last night I used my coffee oil, JBCO, jojoba lavender, rosemary mix on my scalp hoping that would slow down the shedding.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 30, 2011)

Been massaging my edges with castor oil every other day. I'm too scared to use other growth aids so it'll just be the castor oil for a long while. *_sigh_*


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 30, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Been massaging my edges with castor oil every other day. I'm too scared to use other growth aids so it'll just be the castor oil for a long while. *_sigh_*


 
Ravengirl why are you scared?  I'm just curious b/c I'm apprehensive to try anything else too.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 30, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> @Ravengirl why are you scared?  I'm just curious b/c I'm apprehensive to try anything else too.


I've read about people getting the "growth" itch, their hair drying out, and suffering from protein overload. I would just hate to try to do something good for my hair for it to end up either breaking off or falling out. I would cry if that happened.


----------



## CleopatrasCousin (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been using my Sulfur/castor oil mix and well as my Ayurvedic mix to give myself massages. Feeling pretty optimistic, can't see a difference yet...patience, patience, patience!


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 31, 2011)

Updated somewhere on page 3 with official starting pics.


----------



## vandidix (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi folks, I want in on this one…​ 
I’m joining two other challenges today that I hope will finally help me retain length and thicken up my hair. (So you'll see my starting pic a few more times!)​ 
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.* I’ve noticed a lot of breakage and shedding in my crown. My nape is healthy, but everything looks thin because the hair from my crown doesn’t come down very far. I also have a section right in the front of my head that came out (I believe) from pulling into a bun/ponytail most of the time. ​ 
*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?* I think some of the breakage in my crown is because of detangling once a week. I’ve learned that my crown does not like to be combed! So I’m going begin detangling that section by hand weekly and doing a full detangle monthly. Just did an aphogee two step treatment yesterday to curtail some of the breakage, and will continue to DC weekly.​ 
*3. What products do you plan on using?* To reduce shedding, I will do black tea rinses and I might try garlic conditioner. (Tried garlic shampoo in the past and it did nothing for me). Castor oil for growth and thickness, and alter ego intensive revitalizing lotion to promote growth. ​ 
*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?* Monthly

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters*? Absolutely.​


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm about to DC and then plait my hair.  I think I'll add some JBCO and peppermint oil to my DC and then do my normal oiling routine and massage afterward.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 31, 2011)

Marking my place. Will answer questions later. Taking pictures tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Massaging my temples with Castor oil...


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in! I have alot of back reading to do, boy. 

I stopped using Megatek on my scalp. I started taking supplements for inflammation - curcumin, msm, etc. 

I also started dropping foods/drinks that cause blood sugar spiking. I'm not totally no carb, but I'm working towards something like that. For now if ever I crave a carb I make sure I eat something protein rich first. There is some connection with blood sugar spiking, inflammation and hair loss. 

I do scalp massages with pumpkin seed oil for DHT. This stuff does make the crown sensitive.  

I don't do anything with sulphur on my scalp. I do take MSM supplements again.

Still looking for a good HSN vitamin so for now I'm taking Nioxin, Ensure (yes I read this stuff is great for hair growth), a multivitamin, evening primose oil, msm, garlic oil.


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm also going to try Alter Ego Cren drops.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. *Thinning, Breaking because of ponytails, heat and over manipulation.*
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? *Not combing or brushin too much, moisturize and use essential oils.*
3. What products do you plan on using?* JBCO and essential oils (havent chose them yet)*
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? *Once a week*
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? *Yess Fully, I luv Yall*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 3, 2012)

So I cut my hair.  It was mainly b/c I wanted that whole subtle mohawk thing in the back and to try again w/ the full crown short sides look.....Eh.  Anyway, in the process, she ended up cutting the parts of my crown and back that were breaking down to size.  So I really am ready to start over, so that's good.   I'm optimistic.  I think I can work this cut that I have and maintain a decent style until it grows out.  But good to know that this is my forreal starting cut.  So I'm ready yall!  I'll try and post a pic tonight


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in and will fill in later.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 3, 2012)

I wore a braid out today and my edges were showing from underneath my hair at the sides.  While this can be a bother for someone with full edges, someone like me is thrilled!   Most of the hairs are very short - like too short to even lift, but they're there!  Something's working! 

Getting ready to braid, moisturize and seal for the night.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 4, 2012)

Massaged my edges with castor oil...


----------



## LilMissRed (Jan 4, 2012)

Updated required Q&A and starting pics (date 12/15/11)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer on Crown, Nape & Edges.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

I applied my castor oil blend to my scalp this morning. Didn't have enough time for a scalp massage. My crown is feeling a little tight and itchy. I am considering switching to a wash/cowash schedule of every 4 days to see if it improves my moisture retention and my scalp. Still debating though.

I may wash my hair tonight though.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been massaging my edges with bhringaraj oil at night.  I have also been careful to wear a satin scarf under my winter hats.  I have been meaning to upload jpictures but a virus wiped out my operating system on my laptop and I am in the process of fixing.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 5, 2012)

Minty said:


> I'm also going to try Alter Ego Cren drops.


 
I have the Alter Ego Herbal Ego and it is the bomb. It has stopped the breakage and helped my edges and my left side. The only difference is that Cren has to be washed out and Hebal Ego doesnt


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

I just bought a scalp massager from Morroco Method. Hopefully this will encourage me to do more scalp massages. My fingers hurt when I do it now so I don't do it very often or very long. We shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2012)

Massaged in some Extra Dark JBCO.

Should be receiving Shea Growth Butter from Tiiva Naturals any day.  Will post a review here.

Will use this on Crown & Nape.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in some Extra Dark JBCO.
> 
> Should be receiving *Shea Growth Butter from Tiiva Naturals any day. Will post a review here.*
> 
> Will use this on Crown & Nape.


 
yes please do. I just watched tonidaleys vid where it seemed to have helped her edges grow in.


My first PS for the year, as I had said, somwhere in this thread, I need to keep my hair away from my fingers, so I got a style that put my edges and nape AWAY. 

Im my hairs worst enemy 
I'll try to keep this in for 2 weeks, cowashing inbetween. I may even try to DC while in this style


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2012)

SimJam  Lemme know how DC'ing in that Style works for you.  That sounds complicated tryna' get all the product out.

It looks very nice.  And yes, it should definitely keep Yo' Hands Outta Yo' Hurr.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair hmmmm I havnt thought about exactly how I'll do it without totally destroying the style. Unless I use something like CJ honeybutta that I sometimes use as a DC-leavein. Basically I steam with product then just leave it in

I think someone on the board dubbed it a "deep leave-in"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2012)

SimJam said:


> @IDareT'sHair *hmmmm I havnt thought about exactly how I'll do it without totally destroying the style.* Unless I use something like CJ honeybutta that I sometimes use as a DC-leavein. Basically I steam with product then just leave it in
> 
> I think someone on the board dubbed it a *"deep leave-in"*


 
SimJam  Yeah, that's what I was wondering 

Deep Leave-In Sounds


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 5, 2012)

SimJam I love the PS! It gave me a twinge of inspiration and maybe i'll try it soon! I've been so lazy with my hair. 

My crown is doing well. I haven't had any irritation for some time now and hair continues to grow in my spacey areas. & still my hair is thin. I use my e/o mix on or the night before a wash, DC, protein or henna treatment. So it's roughly about every 3-4 days i'm doing something other than daily rinsing.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2012)

discodumpling thanks. 

Can u cornrow your own hair? gosh I wish I could


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I can cornrow my own hair. It took me about 20 yrs to learn but i'm ok...i'm gonna attempt some variation on the style!


----------



## Minty (Jan 9, 2012)

I started doing an onion mask nightly. Tonight is my first night. I will follow up with Revita Cor shampoo. Using a recipe I found on yt "howconnie" but modified. 

It came out as onion juice and I just massaged that in, left on for about 30. Since my hair is in plaits, I won't add anything to thicken it up. 

I intend on doing this nightly for 1 month. Alternating between revita cor shampoo and conditioner for a co-wash.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 9, 2012)

I want to say that I see some improvement in my edges.  If there is, its thanks to the Nioxin, but I wont calim anything yet.

So I french braided my hair last night.  i would love a simple style like this to ge tthrough the winter, but then I cant access my scalp and I would like to be able to do scalp massages.

Can someone suggest any hairstyles besides a bun or cornrows that could help me out?


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 10, 2012)

So it's almost that TOM and of course my scalp is whispering to me. I'm gonna continue to nurture the little afro that is beginning to grow up there  with plenty of moisture during this cycle. The hair that is growing in is less fragile but dry as heck!


----------



## ida2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where can I get a silk scarf?

Sent from my Galaxy!!!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2012)

ladysaraii said:


> I want to say that I see some improvement in my edges. If there is, its thanks to the Nioxin, but I wont calim anything yet.
> 
> So I french braided my hair last night. i would love a simple style like this to ge tthrough the winter, but then I cant access my scalp and I would like to be able to do scalp massages.
> 
> Can someone suggest any hairstyles besides a bun or cornrows that could help me out?


 
ladysaraii, I am struggling with the same thing. I usually wear twists and just scalp massage with the twists. I just dry to not disturb the twists as much as possible. Not sure how your hair is french braided, but you should still be able to get to most of your scalp to do the massage. Just concentrate your fingers along the parts. 

I leave my heaviest massages to was days when I don't have to worry as much about the style and then I do lighter massages when my hair is up.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2012)

ida2 said:


> Where can I get a silk scarf?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy!!!!!!!!


 
Beauty Supply Stores and places that sell hair supplies usually have silk or satin scarves. If you want some to wear out some clothing stores sell them: TJMaxx, Marshall's, Cato's etc.


----------



## ida2 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw my PCP regarding my excessive shedding and I almost wanted to cry.

She took down some information and looked at my scalp and does notice that my hair is thinning despite having so much of it.  She order some blood work:

TSH
Testosterone
Hematocrit
Iron & TIBC

...and referred me to a dermatologist.  My appointment is at the beginning of February.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been using Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil. It had been in my Stash, but I totally overlooked it until I read a post from @Minty recently which reminded me about what a Good DHT Blocker Pumpkin Seed Oil is, so I pulled it out and have started using it.

I've been using it twice a day under my Durag (Wiggin' for Winter). So far, I like it.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been using Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil. It had been in my Stash, but I totally overlooked it until I read a post from @Minty recently which reminded me about what a Good DHT Blocker Pumpkin Seed Oil is, so I pulled it out and have started using it.
> 
> I've been using it twice a day under my Durag (Wiggin' for Winter). So far, I like it.



Where do you order yours from?  I know where I can get food grade pumpkin seed oil on the ground, but its pretty pricey.  I would just use it on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

greenandchic I got mine from: _FromNatureWithLove_


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> greenandchic I got mine from: _FromNatureWithLove_




Cool, thanks!


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 11, 2012)

So the whisper turned into a yell and I took down my cornrows so I can apply my henna. It's been about 8 weeks since my last henna so it's time. I'm gonna keep my hair in big twists for a few days after.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2012)

Massaged castor oil blend into my scalp, concentrating on the crown and just a little on the edges. Then I sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. 

If I decide to wash my hair tomorrow will repeat the same thing before I wash.


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Although the challenge doesn't start until January, I want to get more consistent with my regimen now. I had planned on decreasing my mud wash usage to 1x a month but I am going to keep it at every other week until my crown is healthier.
> 
> And before I DC, I will give myself a scalp massage with my oil blend. I want to cowash mid-week so hopefully I can do this at least 2x a week. Some of the information I have read on the web recommends apply the oil blend nightly and massaging for 2 minutes. I don't want my hair over greasy so I need to play around with this. But I can do a 2 minute massage every night before I put on my bonnet.
> 
> And I am in the Castor Oil Challenge, so these two challenges compliment each other.



what does your oil blend consist of?thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> what does your oil blend consist of?thanks!


 
princesskaha, I don't have actual ratios. I just combine oils until I fill a certain size bottle up. This current bottle is 60% castor oil. Then I added sunflower oil because its light and a ceramide. So it thins the castor oil. I added wheat germ oil because I have a lot of it  I added a little EVOO because I only had a little. Coconut oil to fill the bottle up. And then added Vitamin E oil because it is good for healing the scalp. Then I added 10+ drops each of basil, sage and lavendar EOs.

I am almost out so I need to make a new batch. I think I am going to infuse the Castor oil with coffee and then add additional oils.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2012)

greenandchic i hope the thinning is reversable or atleast stoppable (is that even a word?)


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 12, 2012)

Minty said:


> I started doing an onion mask nightly. Tonight is my first night. I will follow up with Revita Cor shampoo. Using a recipe I found on yt "howconnie" but modified.
> 
> It came out as onion juice and I just massaged that in, left on for about 30..


I saw that vid too! was a bit scared to try it though because I'm not too certain how long the smell will linger:scratchch...was it so strong to you?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2012)

I really need to work on my edges on the right side. It makes it hard for me to wear my hair in any style wear my hair is pulled back. Some of the hair starts so far back it just seems like I have a big plug of hair missing.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 12, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I really need to work on my edges on the right side. It makes it hard for me to wear my hair in any style wear my hair is pulled back. Some of the hair starts so far back it just seems like I have a big plug of hair missing.



 I feel your pain...I've made progress (used to be bald around my edges), but they are still thin and sparse.  I just continue babying them...hoping this challenge will help so I can wear my hair back in confidence.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 12, 2012)

I got the JBCO Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil through the mail a few days ago! If I'm not too busy today, I'll start using it. My plan is to first see how my scalp reacts to it and based on that, I'll either use it three times a week, every other day or everyday.


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 12, 2012)

No change to report.  Now that I'm paying attention to my edges they seem thinner than ever so I'm not going to obsess.  I've used Claudies Elixer about three times (seems fine).  I've stayed true to my no brushing routine (yay) and use bobby pin alternatives from Sallies.  I'll take some pics in 2 months to see if progress has occurred.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 12, 2012)

SimJam said:


> greenandchic i hope the thinning is reversable or atleast stoppable (is that even a word?)



Thanks, I hope so too! I'm going to order some products in the meantime to see if I can stop it.


----------



## Minty (Jan 13, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> I saw that vid too! was a bit scared to try it though because I'm not too certain how long the smell will linger:scratchch...was it so strong to you?



First: On Pumpkin Seed Oil - do not get the From Nature with Love Pumpkin oil brand. It is sterilized. Get the Mountain Rose Herb brand of Pumpkin Seed Oil. I take it internally now - on a salad, and on my scalp. 


Second: On the Onion Mask - I was trying to wait before I did an update, but let me tell you, straight up, your hair will smell like a can of fried onions. It doesn't wash out. I'm talking leaving the shampoo on your hair for 10 minutes, rinse, tea rinse, flat iron, next wash - fried onion. 

BUT I will say this, that stuff works! My shedding stopped. The tender crown stopped, after two applications. Nizoral shampoo didn't do it that quickly - and my hair felt like crushed straw after using it. Even my Revita shampoo, now my primary shampoo product doesn't work that fast when I have a flare up.  The sensitivity usually comes after I do a long round of pumpkin seed oil scalp massages. I think it also corresponds to when I'm about to start a heavy shed.

My remedy:
adding a thickener to the juice (I strain all the pulp and use the liquid only). I may try guar gum to thicken and apply to the scalp only. 

not massage after application, but I will massage my scalp before. 

Leave on for 15 mins max, not 45

use every other night and shampoo 

look for onion smell neutralizers. LOL 

I'll try this for maybe two months and keep my hair under wraps just in case. **How come every time I walk in her office, it smells like she's cooking** LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Minty  Did you know "howconnie" is our very own Seamonster ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

I applied my 6% Caffeine Pre-Poo Rx to Crown & Nape before Cowashing.

Also did a Coffee Rinse.

Once dry will Massage in Claudie Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## Minty (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, what is "6% Caffeine Pre-Poo Rx"?

I read coffee neutralizes onion smells - so that will be my first go to. 

...yea I clicked on Seamonster's link, but couldn't remember her LHCF name.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Minty

It's a Pre-Poo Conditioning Creme that I ordered off Esty.  That is Green Tea & Caffeine.


----------



## Minty (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool. I think my first experiment will be with a concentrated coffee rinse, leave in 15 mins and then shampoo.  I want to make sure onion and coffee don't interact or cancel eachother out, so I'm off to look it up.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 13, 2012)

Minty I am so glad to hear you are using my onion mask recipe. I have alopecia areata, and would be completely bald including eyelashes and brows without it. I still get bald spots but I am far from bald. 

Did you mix the onion juice with water and raw apple cider vinegar? The dead follicles hold onto the onion smell, in about two weeks with daily use, your scalp should be well exfoliated and the smell will dissipate. I mix all sorts of herbs with the onion mask, just make sure they are room temp, so they do not destroy the onion enzyme. It is great that your scalp is responding so quickly. I was pretty desperate when I came up with this recipe.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been keeping up with my regimen and my hair is really thriving.  My regimen consists of mostly ayurvedic products.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jan 13, 2012)

Seamonster

Love your channel!!

I want to try the onion mask, do you think it'd be ok to do this weekly by adding it to my ayurvedic pastes? Or is that overkill?


----------



## Minty (Jan 14, 2012)

Seamonster That's good info to know, thanks. I have androgenetic alopecia, with some small patches of scarring from a very bad relaxer incident.

 I've been traveling these last few days and haven't used the mask but will be back on it today hopefully. I think I'll take a cue from you and do an exfoliating scalp scrub.

I'm out of raw ACV, so I used regular ACV. I'm going to pick up a jar today and add serano pepper, horsetail, nettle, fo-ti & burdock root to it. Eventually I'll add a few apricot kernels to the next batch.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 14, 2012)

Awwwww I have so much catching up to do! I'm planning on starting an ayurvedic reggie once I'm done with this prescription stuff but I'm TOTALLY keeping my eye on that onion mask! Seamonster, I remember you mentioning it in the other thread and now that I have a job, I'm so ready to hit that! 
Hhg to all 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

Massaging in Tiiva Naturals Shea Hemp Growth Butter.

If you like Cooling & Tingly, this is the product for You.

I've massaged this in to my Crown, Nape and 'problem' areas.

_Shea Butter, Indian Hemp, Emu Oil & Menthol_


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 14, 2012)

SimJam said:


> greenandchic i hope the thinning is reversable or atleast stoppable (is that even a word?)



I do too. I'm kicking myself for letting this get so bad.  I guess I was in some sort of denial, not to mention over the past 3 years focusing on other aspects of my health.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 14, 2012)

growinghealthyhair my recipe includes my favorite ayurvedic powders
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDzOv2pQroI&list=PLD8C5283882FEF804&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## cordei (Jan 14, 2012)

Im in!!! il post some starting pics when i have a moment.

My edges are not the greatest. They arent long enough to plait. But about four years ago i could plait from my hair line and it would enter and exit out a pony tail. My poor hair il nurse you back


----------



## SimJam (Jan 16, 2012)

Hay ladies, just checking in, still in my cornrows/twists  I retwisted to freshen up the look over the weekend

but will be taking this style down on the weekend and putting in regular twists. i miss my twists


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 16, 2012)

So I've been wearing my french braids.  The only thing is that they only last a few days before they get fuzzy and I have to redo them.  Which isnt horrible, but still.  I'd also like to do a style that protects the ends.  

I found a video that showed how to french braid in a halo.  One side looked great, the other...needs work.  If I could get to look nice, I might try wearing my hair like that the week as a low mani style


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2012)

SimJam said:


> Hay ladies, just checking in, still in my cornrows/twists I retwisted to freshen up the look over the weekend
> 
> but will be taking this style down on the weekend and putting in regular twists. i miss my twists


 
actually Im gonna wash and bun my hair ... found a nice ponypuff and Im dying to use it.


----------



## 30something (Jan 17, 2012)

For the first time in awhile my crown is actually filling in AND growing. I'm going to contribute it my caster oil, sulfur, TT Oil, Rosemary Oil and Peppermint Oil mix. It still coming in very coarse and wiry of course so I been spritzing that area with water and Trader Joes nourish spa and it always feel just as soft as the rest of the hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

Nothing going on here ladies. My scalp is feeling pretty good even though the weather is dryer. I applied my castor oil blend to my scalp and my edges this morning. I was in a rush so I didn't do a good scalp massage but hopefully the little I did helped.

I am in box braids and want to wear them until the last weekend of the month. Hopefully that will give both my hair and scalp a break.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Still working on Crown & Nape.

Right now I'm using Hairitage Hydrations, "Sprout" and Happy Hempy Hair.

Sprout to Massage in to Problem Areas and the Happy Hempy Hair for a Ceramide Boost.


----------



## cordei (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been using JBCO for a month now and had my hair in small braids arounf the front to stretch it out a little. Its only been a month but it has grown a wee bit. Waiting to see new growth within a few months so lets see!
I rub the jbco in every night. Hair seems softer too


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't used Jbco in about a month. I think it was too thick. I have been using weleda rosemary hair oil. I have seen more improvement with the hair oil. I should thin the Jbco with jojoba next time. I am going to continue with the weleda for another month. I am not slicking the edges and nape back or up. I am smoothing down or out instead.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

I applied castor oil blend to my scalp and edges and gave myself a good scalp massage. I am almost out of my original mix. I am making a batch of coffee oil with castor oil. Will add some EOs to it when it cools. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2012)

My coffee castor oil is finally ready. I think I cooked it too long but I hope it still works  It was still thick and sticky even with the other oils (sunflower, wheat germ, jojoba oil) added to it. So I added some coconut oil to thin it out a bit. Then I added some EOs (basil, sage, lavender, rosemary, cedarwood).

Couldn't wait to give it a try. So masssged it into my scalp and edges. I have about 12 oz so hopefully that will last me for a good amount of time. 

Now I am ready to get serious about this challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2012)

Massaging in Tiiva's Shea Hemp Growth Butter on Crown & Nape & Edges


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 19, 2012)

My hair is very fine & fragile all over not just in my growing crown so I stay infusing moisture AND protein. Today's treat:

1 Heaping TBLSP of full fat plain Greek Yogurt (protein)
1 TSP honey
1 Heaping TSP rhassoul powder (moisture)
1/2 TSP Brahmi powder (strand strengthener? hair tinter? still exploring the properties of this ayuervedic powder)
Enough AVJ to turn this into a smooth milky pudding

Apply to hair parted in 4. Plastic Bag. Cotton Scarf. Work out  Rinse Out! M&S...back in a bun!


----------



## ida2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Rub castor oil on edges.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Forum Runner


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have been massaging my edges every day.  However, I haven't been consistent with the oils.  I am quick to give up when I don't see immediate results. I am going to just have to move past that.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2012)

[USER=299572 said:
			
		

> reeko43[/USER];15097211]I have been massaging my edges every day. However, I haven't been consistent with the oils. I am quick to give up when I don't see immediate results. I am going to just have to move past that.


 
I feel you girl. Sometimes looking at my edges, I truly doubt that they will ever be different so what's the use. But we are here to support each other because it is tough for all of us. Thanks for checking in so we can support you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2012)

Massaged in JBCO w/Pimento in Crown, Nape, Egdes


----------



## sheanu (Jan 19, 2012)

Ladies give bhringraj oil a try! I've started incorporating it into my pre-poo regimen and I've noticed that I have a little more feeling in my scalp after every night I sleep with that stuff on (not to mention that I have the best night's sleep when I sleep with it on). I see some improvement with my edges and I think that massaging this oil and the coconut oil in helped a little with the progress.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 19, 2012)

faithVA, thank you so much.  I really appreciate your reply and support.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 19, 2012)

sheanu said:


> Ladies give bhringraj oil a try! I've started incorporating it into my pre-poo regimen and I've noticed that I have a little more feeling in my scalp after every night I sleep with that stuff on (not to mention that I have the best night's sleep when I sleep with it on). I see some improvement with my edges and I think that massaging this oil and the coconut oil in helped a little with the progress.


 
I have been using the bhringraj oil and I like it.  However, I have stopped being consistent with it because I am seeing no progress.  But, I am going to hang in there.  I am going to use my oil as soon as I am finished typing!


----------



## sheanu (Jan 20, 2012)

reeko43 said:


> I have been using the bhringraj oil and I like it.  However, I have stopped being consistent with it because I am seeing no progress.  But, I am going to hang in there.  I am going to use my oil as soon as I am finished typing!



You got right on that! How and when do you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2012)

Poured some Dark Roast Coffee on Crown, Nape & Edges.  Still using Caffeine Pre-Poo Treatment.

Using JBCO w/Pimento Oil


----------



## gforceroy (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought some castor oil today 
THIS stuff: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260877864279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

It has a bunch of other oils mixed in...I hope it helps the process.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 21, 2012)

sheanu said:


> You got right on that! How and when do you use it?


 

When I am doing right I use the oil at night doing a scalp massage right before I go to bed.  I mainly concentrate on my hairline.  By the time I finish my scalp does feel warm and tingly.  I also have the powder.  I may start doing a treatment with the paste.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi I want to JOIN!!!
So my right side edges need love big time!!!
I am using Organic root stimulator temple balm and or castor oil mixed in with mioconazole. I heard great reviews so I wanna try it.
I will try my hardest to commit.
Guys give me all the advice you have.
I'll ck in biweekly!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a bit of improvement in my edges using the Glovers.
(I will post pix in a bit)

I made my version of Pimento oil
so I will start that on Monday
only on my areas of concern.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Massaged in a bit of Tiiva's Shea Hemp Growth Butter.  It's Nice & Tingly.  Cooling w/Menthol and Emu Oil.  *good stuff*


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 23, 2012)

Babying my edges and massaging with castor oil consistently. Keeping it simple.........


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had cornrows and twists for a couple of days. And i've a new realization *ting* Although I personally like scalp baring braids and styles....my scalp says NO. The constant exposure to the elements leaves me with a dry, tight, itchy feeling. Additionally I tend to touch my stressed out crown even more than I do when bunning. 

If I didn't have 2 more days in the office i'd be taking them down right this minute. Stay tuned for the takedown!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> I've had cornrows and twists for a couple of days. And i've a new realization *ting* Although I personally like scalp baring braids and styles....my scalp says NO. The constant exposure to the elements leaves me with a dry, tight, itchy feeling. Additionally I tend to touch my stressed out crown even more than I do when bunning.
> 
> If I didn't have 2 more days in the office i'd be taking them down right this minute. Stay tuned for the takedown!


 
That is a very interesting observation.


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ ain't it though? My scalp is not an issue if i'm bunning. No irritation, it's a non-factor! BUT as soon as i want some braids or twists (at least lately) I can barely get 5 days out of them without feeling like I wanna tear my scalp off my skull! 

I'm comfy with my skinny braids and twists but my scalp is not. Go figure!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil blend to my scalp last night and gave myself a scalp massage and then twisted it up. The blend is working well for me its not too thick, too stick or too oily. I can put my hands in my hair and not come back with a ton of oil. Nice!

I definitely will make the coffee oil again. 

I did notice while massaging I still have a small section of my crown that is tender when I massage it. I added a little more oil there and gave it extra massage attention. But considering it is cooler here and more humid, my scalp has felt much better than last year this time. I can still see a section though where the hair is thinner. Going to keep working.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been faithfull to this challenge, keeping my edges moisturized throughout the day and before I go to bed each night.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Firstborn2 said:


> I've been faithfull to this challenge, keeping my edges moisturized throughout the day and before I go to bed each night.


 
I'm going to follow your lead. Even if I don't oil my entire scalp, I am going to try to oil my edges daily.  Thanks, I needed that inspiration.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 25, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to follow your lead. Even if I don't oil my entire scalp, I am going to try to oil my edges daily.  Thanks, I needed that inspiration.



I need to do that with my crown.  Edges are fine, crown is...


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 25, 2012)

Need to buy a new wide-tooth comb. Lost my other one so I had been using one with finer teeth. I noticed a lot of short hairs in the crown area after my weekly wash. :/ Don't want to give myself yet another setback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

Using Creamy Horsetail Hair Creme from Hairitage Hydrations on: Nape, Crown, Edges


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Oiled my crown and edges with my coffee castor oil blend. Go to try it daily and see how it works.

I'm in so many challenges that overlap, I feel like I'm a broken record


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

Massaged in some Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter.  Crown, Nape, Edges


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2012)

Oiled my edges and crown with my coffee castor oil blend. I actually took out my scalp massager and gave myself a mini massage. I need to keep that thing by my bed.


----------



## Minty (Jan 27, 2012)

Just to update what I've been doing. - My edges are slowly coming back. I was just as surprised as I was when I noticed they were thinning out. 

Shampoo everyday - (*Yup - I shampoo TWICE) everyday with Revita (I use one pump for each wash) cleanse the scalp and follow the instructions on the bottle. 

Co-wash with Alter Ego Garlic (this is also my detangler) 

Every other day apply Revita.Cor conditioner to the scalp and co-wash with Alter Ego. Leave that on for 15 minutes (massage & rinse) 

Apply Minoxidil 3% to edges and certain spots in the crown 2x/day (I was getting this from Perfect Image on Amazon, but they're no longer selling the product - This sucks!)

Apply castor oil to mid-lengths and ends, edges and the center line down of the crown and press - not massage. 

"Onion juice" - juice a wedge of onion, 1 clove garlic, 1 capful apple cider vinegar and a few sprinkles of cayenne pepper - apply with applicator bottle and set for 30 minute before shampoo. 1x every 3 days. (I'm only using it on my edges and crown - not a full head application)

That's it, and all I can keep consistent. 

Y'all know Minty doesn't do pictures but this is working for me.
HHG


----------



## Minty (Jan 27, 2012)

Also..

I've changed my diet for more juicing and green powders. I take Nattokinase and Nature's Bounty HSN vitamin along with my regular supplement reggie 

But the juicing and green powders consistently is what I'm working on. 

My hair is APL, and I'm 7 months post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

Did a Creamy Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter & Hairitage Castor Oil Infusion Combo massage on Nape, Crown & Edges


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 28, 2012)

Still using my oil mix and getting slow but good results. Just finished an ayuervedic paste & blow dry. Gonna vigorously massage my scalp and relax a bit before bed. 

Scalp recovery imo is a slow process. It's all about finding the right combination of products to get the hair growing and keep it growing and patience. Consistencey is key.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

discodumpling

I Agree.  It is an incredibly slow process.  

Yep.  You definitely have to stay committed to whatever regimen you are using to make it better.


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 28, 2012)

massaged with oil for quite a while.  If nothing else at least my scalp feels great


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

Still applying my coffee castor oil blend to my scalp and edges at least 2x a week. I tried daily but it makes my scalp itch. So going to try every other day.

Last night I applied the oil and gave myself a scalp massage, applied my DC and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. I want to do the oil + heat cap at least 2x a week and then the third time just a light application.

When I wash this weekend I want to make sure I take updated pictures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

Massaged in some Pumpkin Seed Oil (for DHT) and also ButtersNBars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter on Crown, Nape, Edges


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Still babying my edges and nape


----------



## Minty (Jan 31, 2012)

keep it up ladies. I'm off to shampoo and DC.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2012)

I applied my coffee castor oil to my edges and crown this morning. No massage but did rub it in slightly. I may do the edges again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

Massaged in ButtersNBars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jan 31, 2012)

*This is after using Glovers cream for the past couple of months.*

*Slight improvement!* *YAY!!*



I have made my own pimento oil and 
am using that instead of Glovers
To see what happens next.

 

ETA: I smell like cloves when I use this,
but it fades after a while.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going on almost two weeks, I'll update soon!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2012)

AKA-Tude said:


> View attachment 135993 View attachment 135997 View attachment 135995
> 
> *This is after using Glovers cream for the past couple of months.*
> 
> ...


 
Very nice. Glad that you are seeing some results.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend this morning and did a brief scalp massage. I think I see some progress in my edges but don't want to get excited yet. I am going to coincide my progress pics for my crown and edges with my length checks for my other challenges. That will give me enough time to truly see if there is progress. 30 days isn't long enough for me to truly tell and still feel motivated.

I can tell my crown is doing much better even without the pics. That's good news. With some length I thin I will be able to just wear my twists down. By January of next year, I should have a full, healthy head of hair  And I am willing to be patient and do the work until then.


----------



## Carrie A (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I'm going crazy.  The right temple area seems like it's getting thinner the longer I stay in the challenge.  I'm not sure what's going on.  I used the Claudie's but IDK I still feel really self conscious about the sulfur smell.  I can still smell it despite the perfume.  I'm going back to castor oil.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2012)

Carrie A said:


> I think I'm going crazy. The right temple area seems like it's getting thinner the longer I stay in the challenge. I'm not sure what's going on. I used the Claudie's but IDK I still feel really self conscious about the sulfur smell. I can still smell it despite the perfume. I'm going back to castor oil.


 
I think that is a good idea. Give something else a try to get a good comparison. Sometimes we have more success with one product versus another.


----------



## Minty (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes I'm still doing the daily shampoo and co-washing but my line of demarcation can't stand it. I mean it really doesn't like this at all. LOL 

...but the scalp comes first. 

I haven't come up with a solution for this yet. I'm washing in braids, but being 7 months post is becoming a pain in the butt. Really, the relaxed hair just can't take it. 

I would cut it, but then I wouldn't be able to wash in braids.

le sigh.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2012)

Minty said:


> So DH said a few days ago he thought it'd be better to wash the scalp daily and oil the hair than to go so long without washing.
> 
> Yes I'm still doing the daily shampoo and co-washing but my line of demarcation can't stand it. I mean it really doesn't like this at all. LOL
> 
> ...


 
Sorry if you stated this before. What was your wash schedule before? And why did you decide to do it daily? I know DH stated this but what was going on that you needed a change?

Maybe you can go longer than 1 day but shorter than what you were doing before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

AKA-Tude

Great Progress Lady!  

That Oil Sounds nice.  Is it Hot?  I know someone was using the "Strong Roots Pimento Oil" and said it burned her scalp.  :heated:

So, I've been scared to try it.

What I did get however, was the JBCO w/Pimento Oil (Blend).

How does the home-made version feel?


----------



## Minty (Feb 2, 2012)

faithVA - Its just a continuation of my previous post about my reggie - I'm using Revita Shampoo everyday. Its not a stripping shampoo at all, but even the light daily manipulation creates tangles if I wash it semi-loose. 

Sorry I didn't refer back to my last post. 

Right now my hair is in plaits. I wash in braids and take then down to replait (moisturize and seal with castor oil on dry hair) every 3 days or so to keep the tangles down.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Feb 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AKA-Tude
> 
> Great Progress Lady!
> 
> ...



@ IDareT'sHair:

THANX!!

No burning, tingling, etc.
It is just thick because of the castor.

I have some 'brewing' now in Vitamin E oil...
A bit lighter oil...
It should be ready mid-February.
We'll see what it does.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I'm still babying my edges by doing oil massages.  I use JBCO and castor mainly.  Every now and again I use a sulfur product.  The dermatologist recommended Rogaine for men and/or Temovate.  I've yet to try either one...I think I can do this without those prescriptions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

Still keeping up with the Coffee Rinses and the Extra Oil & Product in Problem Areas to keep them nice & Moisturized.

Keeping thangs Buttered & Oiled Up.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies quick check in & update. It's just about that TOM and as usual my scalp is whispering to me. Woke up this morning with a pimple dead center on my crown. I get this pimple along with scalp tenderness and irritation EVERY month. This year i'm watching it closely because I want to figure out if something i'm doing is causing this or is it simply something i'll have to deal with because TOM visits every month.

My plan is always to protect that area with tons of moisture and complete protection during this time. I also try to sweat even more during exercise in the hope that i'm realeasing whatever toxins in my body cause this reaction. Even with all this i'm sure to shed some hair   See y'all on the other side!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 9, 2012)

My edges have always been an issue. I got a big boost while transitioning, but not much since then. They're not bald, but definitely still see through thin. I'm trying to baby them by massaging my temples and keeping it moisturized. I'm researching growth aids. Tried Dr. Miracles and it agitated the mess out of my scalp. BT worked during my transition, but that product isn't available anymore. So, I'm just waiting...


----------



## Minty (Feb 9, 2012)

made up a mix of coconut oil, biotin, bamboo extract, & msm with hibiscus and green tea. I gave myself a HOT on the scalp, massaged and baggied overnight. 

This is my first treatment in the past few days.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 9, 2012)

@given89 watchu waitin' for? Growth aide choices abound girlfriend...this is LHCF!! 

My latest growth aide is working quite well. the addition of Linden Floower leaves seems to have amped up the potency. My scalp seems satisfied with oiling every 3 or so days right before a wash. Truthfully i know it's a combo of things that i'm doing right now. Daily exercise...keeps "bad" toxins from accumulating on my scalp. Daily exercise means daily rinsing or co-washing. Remembering to take my vitamins EVERYDAY. 

faithVA.. do we have a mandatory update for this thread?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 9, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> @given89 watchu waitin' for? Growth aide choices abound girlfriend...this is LHCF!!
> 
> My latest growth aide is working quite well. the addition of Linden Floower leaves seems to have amped up the potency. My scalp seems satisfied with oiling every 3 or so days right before a wash. Truthfully i know it's a combo of things that i'm doing right now. Daily exercise...keeps "bad" toxins from accumulating on my scalp. Daily exercise means daily rinsing or co-washing. Remembering to take my vitamins EVERYDAY.
> 
> @faithVA.. do we have a mandatory update for this thread?


 
discodumpling, the only update required is the check-in you agreed to as part of your original joining post. Although progress pictures would be nice, I know that hair loss and thinning are very sensitive subjects and everyone would not feel comfortable showing pictures.

So as long as we check in for support and to support others on a regular basis, that is all I ask. Hopefully people will feel more comfortable showing their victory pictures as they make progress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

I've recently been using Strong Roots Pimento Oil. (I haven't been washing it out). I will wash tomorrow.

I'll try to just use it twice a week tho'.  I don't want any problems


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

gvin89

You should try JBCO and/or Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Hair Revitalizer and Claudie Iman Hair Butter.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2012)

Oiled my scalp and edges twice this week with my coffee castor oil. Plan to do it again tomorrow or Sunday and sit under my heat cap. My scalp feels pretty good this week. 

Will also try to do a good scalp massage tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

Massaged in a bit of Pumpkin Oil in the Crown Area.

I put the Strong Roots Pimento Oil away, because I didn't want to overdo it.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 12, 2012)

TOM has left the building! AND he didn't take much my hair with him this time!! Each cycle brings a new understanding and we're finally beginning to wrok together instead of against eachother for the good of my hair  

My crown was minimally sore. But I kept my moisture up with daily (mostly water only) rinsing & moisturizing. 
I did a henna treatment yesterday & of course followed up with a moisturizing (in shower) DC. My hair & scalp feel great!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got lil sprouts budding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

gvin89

Little Sprouts are good.

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa & Coffee Hair Creme


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I got lil sprouts budding


 
 That is fabulous!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

I am still using my coffee castor oil blend on my edges and crown several times a week. I have been skimping on the massages. Maybe tonight.

I think my crown is recovering. It feels less dry and itchy. I don't know if it will completely recover and fill in. It still is less dense than the rest of my hair. I will have to wait until the end of the year to really know if I will have a full head of hair.

But I do know it is better. I think by summer there is the potential to wear my twists down and not feel like I have a big bald spot in the middle of my head. 

Can't wait until its time to take update pics


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Sitting here thinking about what I'll pull out to use.  Maybe somethng by Hairitage Hydrations.

I may pull out the Coconut Yuzu Hair Creme.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Feb 15, 2012)

So I'm not seeing any results???? I need something else. I was using JBCO, mioconazole and temple balm. I got no result after 4 weeks!!  I need suggestions?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2012)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> So I'm not seeing any results???? I need something else. I was using JBCO, mioconazole and temple balm. I got no result after 4 weeks!! I need suggestions?


 
Hi PrettyinPink001,

Are you taking pictures? I am asking because pictures often show us what we can not see with our eyes on a day to day basis.

Secondly, I would say simplify. You are using 3 different things which may or may not be good for your hair. The temple balm I am particularly skeptical off. I would stick with the JBCO. You can put some EOs in it but that is all I would do.

Please share with us more about your regimen (wash day and during the week). When you apply your JBCO what do you do after that?

I will ask the other ladies if 4 weeks is long enough to see results. For me it is not. I have been working on my crown for at least 9 months. I can see progress but it is very slow.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree that time is all we have with regrowing edges, napes, and crowns.  I was completely bald and it took me a year to get some progress.  My nape is completely filled in, but the edges are taking even longer.  I jumped on a lot of bandwagons and that didn't help as much as I thought it would.  Now I'm on castor oil, sulfur, and just continuous moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I agree that time is all we have with regrowing edges, napes, and crowns. I was completely bald and it took me a year to get some progress. My nape is completely filled in, but the edges are taking even longer. I jumped on a lot of bandwagons and that didn't help as much as I thought it would. Now I'm on castor oil, sulfur, and just continuous moisture.


 
Yes, I haven't found that switching from product to product helps. Sticking with my regimen, using an oil with EOs and being consistent with scalp massages is what seems to work for me. 

I have noticed that for my crown I will feel a difference way before I will see a difference. Fortunately or unfortunately my crown has a tendency to burn and feel dry. Over time I feel less and less of that. I am hoping that is a sign it is healing. 

It has taken me years to damage my scalp, so I am willing to give it adequate time to heal itself.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 15, 2012)

I noticed my edges problem in October. I started using weleda Rosemary hair oil and then switched to Jbco. I felt the jcbo was too thick to smooth on my frail edges. So in November I started using the weleda hair oil only. It was lighter and more convenient. I have seen more progress. 

My edges are long enough to press. Probably an inch or so. I had to stop slicking my edges down or back. I had to apply it between my thumb and index finger sort of lightly pinching. 

My nape is getting a little better. I have to be more diligent about my nape. 

I still like Jbco as a sealer. My fine edges can't take anything too thick or that requires rubbing or smoothing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I noticed my edges problem in October. I started using weleda Rosemary hair oil and then switched to Jbco. I felt the jcbo was too thick to smooth on my frail edges. So in November I started using the weleda hair oil only. It was lighter and more convenient. I have seen more progress.
> 
> My edges are long enough to press. Probably an inch or so. I had to stop slicking my edges down or back. I had to apply it between my thumb and index finger sort of lightly pinching.
> 
> ...


 
You can always try mixing them together HanaKuroi. But if the Weleda is working fine for you just keep going with it. I mixed my castor oil with thinner oils to make it work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm using Hairitage Hydrations Castor Oil Infusion on Nape, Crown, Edges.  

It's a nice creamy butter and it smells really good too.

faithVA  Thanks for this thread.  It's been very inspirational.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm using Hairitage Hydrations Castor Oil Infusion on Nape, Crown, Edges.
> 
> It's a nice creamy butter and it smells really good too.
> 
> @faithVA Thanks for this thread. It's been very inspirational.


 
Aw shucks - thanks. But hopefully next year I won't have this thread 

Hopefully next year I won't have any problem area threads. 

So let's enjoy it this year and get it done with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Aw shucks - thanks. But hopefully next year I won't have this thread
> 
> Hopefully next year I won't have any problem area threads.
> 
> *So let's enjoy it this year and get it done with.*


 
faithVA

Yes Jeeesus!  Let's Get it Done.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a slight setback! 

I had to have a Sleep Study done 
(I have Sleep Apnea need a new CPAP).

Anyways,she had to place all the electrodes throughout
my head/hair and had to use a water-soluble glue
plus had to rub the areas with alcohol first.

Well, my poor little area on the right thinned out a bit
from all of this!!!

Y'all KNOW I was PISSED to the highest PISSTIVITY!!!:210::heated:

So I'm kinda starting over...
Gonna combine pimento oil + Glovers...:crossfingers:

Lawd!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2012)

AKA-Tude said:


> I had a slight setback!
> 
> I had to have a Sleep Study done
> (I have Sleep Apnea need a new CPAP).
> ...


 
Sorry for your set-back. But hopefully its only temporary. It may not be so hard to fix unlike thinning due to physical changes.

Well its only February and most of us will be hanging out for a long time, so we are here to support you.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 15, 2012)

PrettyinPink001 said:
			
		

> So I'm not seeing any results???? I need something else. I was using JBCO, mioconazole and temple balm. I got no result after 4 weeks!!  I need suggestions?



Yeah 4 weeks is definitely not enough time. A couple months a3 least is necessity and monitor with pics!


----------



## sky035 (Feb 15, 2012)

I desperately need this challenge. I suffer from PCOS and each time this year my hair really suffers...

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
I am experiencing breakage in my nape area. Happens every year. Using a mixture of glycerine and jojoba oil at night on my nape and moisturizing that area daily.


*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*
Stop straightening/blow drying. Co-wash more often. Bun and hide my hair for several months so that there is no heat/minimum heat. Concentrate on these areas nightly. To help with my PCOS issues, it was recommended that I use spearmint tea. Hoping to give that a try.

*3. What products do you plan on using?*
Moisturizing conditioners, leave in, glycerine, jojoba oil, vitamine E oil mix on problem areas. 

*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
Weekly. I would like to receive support and offer support. I always feel so self-conscious about my thinning hair in these areas each year. It is so frustrating for me. I plan to stop this cycle once and for all this year.

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*
Yes, Mami...thanks for starting this challenge !!


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 16, 2012)

The fine hairs in my crown are FINALLY feeling stronger! Instead of the soft fine fuzz that's been coming in it's starting to feel like real honest to goodness nappy hair up there! I'm so PSYCHED! The possibility of a full crown has me cheesing from ear to ear!

Today is DC day so i'm gonna oil my scalp with my growth oil. Oil my length with my castor blend and mix up something with tons of moisture and a little protein.

ETA todays DC:

3TBLSP Greek Yogurt (Protein)
A Drizzle of Honey (Moisture)
3 TSP Rhassoul Powder (Moisture)
2 TSP Brhami Powder
2 TSP Amla
Aloe Vera Juice (Moisture)


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

discodumpling said:


> The fine hairs in my crown are FINALLY feeling stronger! Instead of the soft fine fuzz that's been coming in it's starting to feel like real honest to goodness nappy hair up there! I'm so PSYCHED! The possibility of a full crown has me cheesing from ear to ear!
> 
> Today is DC day so i'm gonna oil my scalp with my growth oil. Oil my length with my castor blend and mix up something with tons of moisture and a little protein.


 
 It is good to see progress.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 16, 2012)

Have any of you ladies tried medicuticals? I read on CN that has helped a few with crown & edges thinning.
Hth


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes!  Progress is Guuuud

Still babying everything along.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

I finally organized my pictures. It has taken me months. So I just wanted to post some progress pics. Hopefully it will encourage those that have been on this journey a while. Fortunately I take pictures because I would swear I'm not making any progress. But the pictures show that my scalp is getting better and my hair is filling in. 

This only shows my crown. Because I didn't get the brilliant idea to work on my edges until December 

*April 2011* - Hair was holding on by a strand.



*July 2011* - Not really seeing much progress.



*September 2011*


I don't know how to add more than 5 pics, so will include the current ones in the next post.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

*January 2012*
My crown is starting to look more normal. It is still thinner than the rest of my hair but I am not having to pull hair across sections to twist and braid. 

My progress started slowly. I definitely was not consistent. My scalp had a lot of healing to do. But I definitely see progress. It will be a year at the end of April. I will continue to take pictures and post.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 16, 2012)

Omgosh faithVA I see ALOT of progress!!! Keep it up!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Omgosh @faithVA I see ALOT of progress!!! Keep it up!


 
Thanks! Its just the boost that I needed because I was feeling really discouraged about my hair in general. But as I looked at the current pictures I had to admit I see something going on. 

So I will stick with my regimen and keep taking pictures.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA list that regi. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA

Wonderful progress.  

Your Consistency and those scalp massages has really Paid Off.

You've done good.  Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> @faithVA list that regi. Lol


 
My regi has changed a bit recently. Part of what has worked for me is switching to natural products. My scalp does not do well with synthetics. I saw improvement with just the oil and massages. I saw more improvement after I started using the mud wash.

Wash Day
1. Apply castor oil blend with EOs to scalp. Scalp massage.  Sit under a heat cap for 20 minutes. (Lazy version of a HOT )

2. Rinse to detangle at the same time rinsing scalp well.

3. Wash with mud wash (let it sit for 20 minutes or more).

4. DC with AO Conditioner under heat cap for 20/30 minutes.

5. Apply leave in, let air dry, reapply leave in, twist.

Mid-week apply castor oil blend at least 2 to 3 times a week. Do scalp massage as often as I can remember.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Wonderful progress.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I hope to see even more lusciousness when I do my length check for APL in June 

Would be great to have swanging hair and a full crown at the same time. Looking at these pictures has motivated me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I hope to see even more lusciousness when I do my length check for APL in June
> 
> Would be great to have swanging hair and a full crown at the same time. *Looking at these pictures has motivated me.*


 
faithVA

They should.  You are doing good!


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My regi has changed a bit recently. Part of what has worked for me is switching to natural products. My scalp does not do well with synthetics. I saw improvement with just the oil and massages. I saw more improvement after I started using the mud wash.
> 
> Wash Day
> 1. Apply castor oil blend with EOs to scalp. Scalp massage. Sit under a heat cap for 20 minutes. (Lazy version of a HOT )
> ...


 

faithVA

Why do you rinse it off your scalp?  Personal preference or is it necessary?

Great progress.  I've been slacking with my regimen and I need to get back on it.  I was thinking just simple oil and EO mix, maybe the one Nonie tried


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2012)

[USER=143244 said:
			
		

> ladysaraii[/USER];15291665]@faithVA
> 
> Why do you rinse it off your scalp? Personal preference or is it necessary?
> 
> Great progress. I've been slacking with my regimen and I need to get back on it. I was thinking just simple oil and EO mix, maybe the one Nonie tried


 
Are you are referring to my rinsing my hair and scalp prior to washing?

I noticed that things like to stick to my scalp: conditioners, oils, etc. So rinsing my scalp well before washing just helps me to start removing any residue that may be there. The oil application is just my version of a hot oil treatment. I don't want that oil to remain on my scalp. And the mudwash works well but it works much better if I can lift the surface oil and dirt off my hair and scalp.

I am switching this process up though. I will do the rinse, the wash, then apply the oil, scalp massage, apply DC, sit under the heat cap.

But then the oil will be applied when my scalp is clean. So I won't be so concerned with it sitting there.

That's my short answer  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 17, 2012)

faithVA absolutely it does, thanks

I always thought it was good to let things sit so they can absorb and , so using it after I wash or on non wash days makes a lot of sense


----------



## Minty (Feb 17, 2012)

Gave up on the onion mask for now. It was just putting me over the top of keeping up w/my reggie. I'm back to work and really busy. 

I'm shampooing every three days too. 

Added apple pectin to my reggie and coconut oil consistently. scalp massages/HOT w/Coconut oil with biotin, msm and bamboo extract powders mixed w/alittle aloe vera as a pre-poo. 

also using alter ego Cren. Its an easier solution than the onion right now. 

Great progress FaithVA!!!!!!! wonderful encouragement indeed.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2012)

Minty said:


> Gave up on the onion mask for now. It was just putting me over the top of keeping up w/my reggie. I'm back to work and really busy.
> 
> I'm shampooing every three days too.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!

Keep doing what you are doing. I agree you definitely want your regi to be manageable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

Using Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer all throughout focusing on Nape, Crown.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 18, 2012)

faithVA, this is so inspiring. Thanks for sharing! You're right, the picture tells the story even when the eyes cannot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Using Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer all throughout focusing on Nape, Crown.



Waiting on mine...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> *Waiting on mine...*


 
gvin89

She said everything should ship out this week.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Feb 19, 2012)

Did a DC today. But I have massaged my scalp with JBCO Red Pimento Oil a couple of times this past week, my edges are thickening up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

KumakoXsd

I really like that Strong Roots Red Pimento!  

I was scared to use it at 1st, (because I thought it might be too strong) but it's really nice.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 19, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> @faithVA, this is so inspiring. Thanks for sharing! You're right, the picture tells the story even when the eyes cannot. Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks gvin89. I know it is a tough battle. I definitely want to encourage others to keep working on it because we can have healthy full heads of hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

faithVA

I agree.  Consistency definitely pays off.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Feb 19, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Hi PrettyinPink001,
> 
> Are you taking pictures? I am asking because pictures often show us what we can not see with our eyes on a day to day basis.
> 
> ...



Hello! So here is my update. I been using JBCO for 4 weeks now, I simplified my regi like almost a week ago. I use to use more oils on my crown. Now I just use JBCO. I wash and set once every 7-10 days at the salon. Daily moisturizer and wrap at night. 
The first pic is the Present. The second pic is when I first started ( i have a fresh perm there also) What do you think???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

Still using Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

PrettyinPink001 said:


> Hello! So here is my update. I been using JBCO for 4 weeks now, I simplified my regi like almost a week ago. I use to use more oils on my crown. Now I just use JBCO. I wash and set once every 7-10 days at the salon. Daily moisturizer and wrap at night.
> The first pic is the Present. The second pic is when I first started ( i have a fresh perm there also) What do you think???


 
Hey PrettyinPink001. You had said in your previous post that you weren't seeing results. A few of us responded, letting you know that you need to keep going for at least 3 months to see noticeable results.

From your pictures I can't say. Just keep doing what you are doing for another 8 weeks or after your next relaxer and then take some pictures. I think you will see noticeable differences then.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Feb 21, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Hey PrettyinPink001. You had said in your previous post that you weren't seeing results. A few of us responded, letting you know that you need to keep going for at least 3 months to see noticeable results.
> 
> From your pictures I can't say. Just keep doing what you are doing for another 8 weeks or after your next relaxer and then take some pictures. I think you will see noticeable differences then.



Thanks! Will do!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 21, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I finally organized my pictures. It has taken me months. So I just wanted to post some progress pics. Hopefully it will encourage those that have been on this journey a while. Fortunately I take pictures because I would swear I'm not making any progress. But the pictures show that my scalp is getting better and my hair is filling in.
> 
> ...



Wow! That is wonderful progress. You should feel really good! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 21, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I finally organized my pictures. It has taken me months. So I just wanted to post some progress pics. Hopefully it will encourage those that have been on this journey a while. Fortunately I take pictures because I would swear I'm not making any progress. But the pictures show that my scalp is getting better and my hair is filling in.
> 
> ...



FaithVA, your beginning pics could actually be mistaken for my crown a few months back!  I've been babying my crown and edges because of traction alopecia. I'm finally growing back in but like you it is taking time and patience. Thanks for sharing. I don't feel so alone now.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> FaithVA, your beginning pics could actually be mistaken for my crown a few months back! I've been babying my crown and edges because of traction alopecia. I'm finally growing back in but like you it is taking time and patience. Thanks for sharing. I don't feel so alone now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I hope that you will share some pics when us you reach your goal 

Glad that you are experiencing good progress as well.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Wow! That is wonderful progress. You should feel really good! Thanks for the pictures.


 
Thank You. I am feeling much better and feeling more comfortable wearing my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Massaged in Hairtiage Hydrations "Sprout" into Problem Areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

Massaged in "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Hair Oil


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2012)

Oiled scalp with coffee castor oil, rubbed it in and sat under my heat cap for 30 to 45 minutes. 

I was looking at my crown tonight, at it looks like a section is still red. I had not noticed that before. I looked at a section on the center right and there are five twists in that section. As I move to the left there are only 3 twists in a similar size section. And that stretches across about 2 inches left to right and front to back. So there is a much smaller section now that appears to be inflamed. 

Even though it is only 3 twists, the coverage is still better than last year. So I will continue to focus on this section and my edges. I will monitor over the next few months if that section seems less inflamed. I will know if it is filling in. I can still tell the thinner areas of my hair.


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 23, 2012)

I ordered the Zenzele Essential Hair Oil and used it for the first time last night.  I massaged the oil into my scalp and sealed with QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream.  My hair is still oily today, but my scalp feels nice.  I don't know that I will use these two products together next time, even though both are great.

My edges are still coming in nicely, espeically the front.  The short hairs I started seeing last month are now long enough to pull onto my thumb.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2012)

I am enjoying this challenge because I think I am seeing results. I really didn't think my edges would get better. But I do think I am seeing some improvement, even it if is slight. Can't wait to take update pictures at the end of March.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm all kinds of late but I would love to join this challenge because my edges could definitely benefit from some extra TLC.

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.* As a result of getting my hair cornrowed (just my natural hair) 6 months ago and leaving them in for too long, I had some breakage around my edges that I am still recovering from.  I've always had a full hair line and I was quite upset when I took out the braids and found a sparser hairline than I was used to.  

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?* I'm going to be using a self-concocted growth aid of oils, MT & sulphur along with nightly scalp massages, with a concentration on my temple area.  

*3. What products do you plan on using?*A combination of oils & MT*

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?* At least once a month, I will try to do more-but law school doesn't leave me with a lot of extra time.

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?* Yes I am.

Optional
*1. What questions do you have?*
I've heard some debate re: the old formula of MT v. the new formula, has any gotten good result with the new formula? 

*2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?* Consistency coupled with time beat any singular grand effort.  A lesson I have to remind myself daily.

*3. Starting Picture. * Will post as soon as my computer cooperates


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in *"It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Hair Oil*


 
Used this again today.


----------



## sky035 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been spraying my nape nightly with an oil mix (wave nouveau, almond oil, glycerin) and tying my hair down. Each day I make sure that my nape area is moisturized before I hit the deep freeze outside.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 24, 2012)

Starting picts


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

Massaged my coffee castor oil into my crown last night. The section of my hair that is still thin is sensitive to the touch. This section of my head was not sensitive last year. I'm not sure if it is the coffee or the castor oil. And I'm not sure what the sensitivity means. It is also redder than usual.

The good part is that because it is sensitive and redder, I can clearly see what area I need to work with and give more attention. I hope the castor oil is helping to heal this area.

Looking forward to doing a longer massage on Sunday and applying it again and sitting under my heat cap.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 24, 2012)

faithVA-If you're experiencing scalp sensitivity you might want to consider adding either emu oil,  eucalyptus oil, lavender oil, or tea tree oil to your scalp mixture.  They are all know for their anti-inflammatory and healing properties.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> @faithVA-If you're experiencing scalp sensitivity you might want to consider adding either emu oil, eucalyptus oil, lavender oil, or tea tree oil to your scalp mixture. They are all know for their anti-inflammatory and healing properties.


 
Thanks I probably do need something anti-inflammatory. It probably is the caffeine in the coffee that has my scalp all funny acting. But I'm not going to lie, I'm too lazy to go buy anything else. But you did give me a good idea. I will massage my scalp with some AVG and vitamin E oil before I wash on Sunday.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi ladies.  I havn't been seen by the dermatologist, still waiting for the appointment.  I decided to take things into my own hands until I see the dermatologist next month. I made an oil mixture that I'll massage with daily.  It contains; Castor Oil, Emu oil, rosemary oil, neem oil, and manuka essential oil.  I hope this helps, I will track my progress by making an album and updating it every other few weeks.  I hope I'll have thread starting results lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2012)

Massaged in Tiiva Naturals Shea-Hemp Growth Pomade


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been taking my vitamins and applying my growth aid daily for 3 days straight, so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Oil on Problem areas along with Tiiva Shea-Hemp Growth Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2012)

Massaging in "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Oil on Problem areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" on problem areas.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Feb 28, 2012)

Just received my onion, garlic, & cayenne tinctures from

HairTriggerExplosiveGrowthElixir.com

and added them to my pimento oil.

Let's see what happens now...


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Feb 29, 2012)

Still taking my vitamins and applying my growth aid daily, but I'm wondering if I should cut back to every other day because of the thickness of the mixture....hmmmmm


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2012)

Haven't done much. Oiled my scalp and edges with my coffee castor oil blend this morning. Did a brief scalp massage last night before cowashing. Just being consistent and patient.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 29, 2012)

Check in! My little fro is really coming through with my simple regi. I'm not doing much. Water only rinses with an occasional co-wash thrown in. M&S with castor blend and cheap moisturizer. My hair is in a pony most times but I pin up or bun up to go to the office (sometimes).

I'm about to baggy with castor oil and get a quick work out in! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Haven't done much..keeping it simple.  Babying my edges and trying to continue being patient.


----------



## Minty (Feb 29, 2012)

Made a scalp oil: green tea extracted, coconut oil, bamboo, msm, & biotin - I apply this most nights. 

I'm pre-pooing with mustard & coconut oil. 

nightly scalp massages.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 29, 2012)

AKA-Tude said:


> Just received my onion, garlic, & cayenne tinctures from
> 
> HairTriggerExplosiveGrowthElixir.com
> 
> ...



now those sound interesting.

similar to what seamonster here on the board uses


----------



## SimJam (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't been doing much to my edges, just leaving them alone. I haven't been using anything topically because of a weight  loss program Im on so Ive been pumping up on my vits and supplements


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2012)

Massaging in Hairitage Hydrations 'Sprout' on problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a quick, brisk scalp massage. Sitting under my heating cap for 20 minutes. (My version of a HOT). Will give myself an addition scalp massage after I come from under the heat cap. Will then cowash with Nature's Gate Chamomile Conditioner.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 1, 2012)

Still massaging daily (more like twice daily) with my oil mixture and I might be trippin out but I feel peach fuzz on the spot in my thin spot that has always been completely bald.  I'm noticing my scalp doesn't itch like crazy anymore and now peach fuzz?  Its only been a little more than a week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Will massage in some Hair Trigger later on!


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 5, 2012)

Well ladies TOM is here again and thankfully my scalp is less irritated than last month. I guess i'm doing something that works. So i'll keep at it. Although it's thin on top i'm getting more comfortable wearing my hair out as it thickens up. 

True story: I have a friend whose edges are missing. She asked me what i'm using that's making my hair grow. I told her I had a concoction that is so potent I only need to use it within hrs of a wash ...she declined! LOL! Said she'll keep on trying Vitamin E & Jane Carter... I said ok


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

Using "Hair Trigger" on problem areas will _try_ to use it exclusively throughout March.


----------



## SimJam (Mar 5, 2012)

Im happy to report that my stylist was able to catch enough hair at my edges (without pulling it tight) to make my braided mowhawk... which is my favourite style

Ive also been getting my nape braided so that its not loose and rubbing on stuff and most importantly so that I cant pull the hair in that section

Ive been making a conscious effort not to interfere with my nape and edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

SimJam

Looks Good Sim!

Keep Up the Good Work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

AKA-Tude

Please keep me posted on those Tinctures.

So far, I've been very, very pleased with this Oil.  It will replace alot of 'different' growth oils I was using.

And I personally like it, because it doesn't contain Sulfur.  Not that I'm oppose to sulfur, but you have to be so careful with it (and it's drying).

So far, this works for me.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AKA-Tude
> 
> Please keep me posted on those Tinctures.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair-

I definitely will!

The oil is next on my list-
maybe after Memorial Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

AKA-Tude

The Oil doesn't smell 'bad' and it doesn't linger.

I was 'concerned' about them Onions, Garlic & Cayenne. 

But IMO, it smells like Vanilla.

I'm focused on my Nape.  I was tying my Durag too tight under my Wig and had some breakage back there. 

Tryna' nurse it back to health.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AKA-Tude
> 
> The Oil doesn't smell 'bad' and it doesn't linger.
> 
> ...


 

IDareT'sHair:

Ok- Good!

Cuz the tinctures STINK!!

Mixing the onion + garlic, then the cayenne-
WHEW!!!

I had to hurry up & add Eucalyptus and Peppermint EOs
to mask the funkiness!

It did the trick, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2012)

Still Massaging in Hair Trigger Growth Exlir on problem areas


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my Claudie's hairline revitalizer and will begin using it...be back to report progress later this month


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 7, 2012)

I am unsure what to do. My edges are about an inch if I stretch them. My nape is getting much better. I am actually getting a kitchen!!!! Still a bit spacey in the very middle but kitchen on the sides.

I don't know if wearing wide satin hairbands will cause any issues. I am also worried about my scarves. I have been wearing a scarf aunt jemima style with the knot in the front. But I have to pull it down over my ears to cover my nape and it is driving me crazy. I would like some sort of stretchy and satiny cowl type headband to sleep in. Do they have scarf/bonnets like that?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm going to order the Hair Trigger Growth Elixir, is there anyone who has ordered it already who want's me to put their name in the referee box so we can both get 10% off our next order?


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone here using ACV to thicken hair?  I've been reading some interesting articles about it, but I want to know if anyone has any experience to speak of.  Here's an article...or two.

How to Make Hair Grow Thicker and Faster

Apple Cider for Thinning Hair in Women

**Please forgive if already posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2012)

Applied Hair Trigger to problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> Anyone here using ACV to thicken hair? I've been reading some interesting articles about it, but I want to know if anyone has any experience to speak of. Here's an article...or two.
> 
> How to Make Hair Grow Thicker and Faster
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't heard this before but it makes sense. Anything that can improve the ph and clean the scalp would help the hair return to its natural growing pattern.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been using ACV as a final rinse after Deep Conditioning to Close Restrict Cuticle.

Did not know about the other benefits.

Thanks

prettybyrd


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I hadn't heard this before but it makes sense. Anything that can improve the ph and clean the scalp would help the hair return to its natural growing pattern.



I know right! faithVA, This was the first I'd read about this and it really does make sense.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been using ACV as a final rinse after Deep Conditioning to Close Restrict Cuticle.
> 
> Did not know about the other benefits.
> 
> ...



You are so welcome!  I'm going to be returning to my ACV rinses.  I was using them before and loved how soft my hair was, and for the same reason as you IDareT'sHair, this time I will do it with a focus on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2012)

@prettybyrd

I enjoy doing them as well. And that is some very good information, so thanks for posting that.

I don't like to 'mix stuff' so I've been buying the pre-made ACV Rinses.

If you are making your own, what ACV/Water Ratios are you using?


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, Mixing is a bit of a pain for me too.  I wanted to make all of my own products this year, but I ended up just buying a lot of natural products.  

I remember reading a post Nonie replied in about using only a small amount of ACV, and I decided to start using my two gallon pitcher with 2 tablespoons of ACV.  I don't know the proper ratio for that, (sorry). 

I tried to find that thread, but the search is acting crazy, I think it was called, I dunked my head in ACV.  When the search is back, I'll post it here.

ETA:  Here's the link.


----------



## crazytrish75 (Mar 8, 2012)

Carrie A said:


> So just updating
> 
> 1. The past two weeks I've been analyzing my hair and trying to figure out what quick changes I could make to boost my efforts.
> 
> ...


 

I've been using old pairs of pantyhose for ponytail holders! That way, you can still get use out of them and they are nylon, so win/win. Plus, its cheap and you can get lots of holders out of one pair. I cut some thick enough to wrap around my ends too at night. HTH!!!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting about the ACV ladies! I've been experimenting using this to clarify my scalp. Do you think I could use an ACV mixture and spritz it on my scalp every other day? Would that be ok? Does anyone here use diluted ACV as a spritz on their hair? 

About to scalp massage then GHE for a bit.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 8, 2012)

I neglect the area behind my ears. I do my nape and edges but I never do behind my ears. I wear glasses at night and it rubs my hair there. I have a new area to focus on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Massaged in Hair Trigger*


 
Wash Day!

Will be doing this!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2012)

It's wash day and I forgot to apply my coffee castor oil blend before DCing. (sigh). Will have to wait until next week. Maybe I will be able to do a full scalp massage with it on Sunday.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 10, 2012)

I washed 2 days ago with avg + avocado oil
in sections-
soft hair!

Then added Qhemet BRBC and 
my oil blend on the scalp.

My hair is very soft!


----------



## sheanu (Mar 10, 2012)

Just made a brahmi oil infusion which I mixed with my bhringraj oil: will use 3x week. Using minoval on my edges too (and only on the edges cuz that stuff is drying!) Also making a garlic oil infusion to use on wash days  cuz the shedding was getting out of control.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> Thanks for posting about the ACV ladies! I've been experimenting using this to clarify my scalp. Do you think I could use an ACV mixture and spritz it on my scalp every other day? Would that be ok? Does anyone here use diluted ACV as a spritz on their hair?
> 
> About to scalp massage then GHE for a bit.


 
KumakoXsd, I don't think you want to spritz with ACV daily. Most that use ACV use it as a rinse and it gets rinsed out. There may be a few that use it as a final rinse. But you may end up with some dryness issues if you use it daily.

There is a thread on whether you need to rinse ACV out though. If I find it today I will post it. You may want to do a search for threads with ACV in the title.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 10, 2012)

Check in! I'm about to mix something moisturizing and proteinated (ROTFL tis not a word!) and then get to my household chores. 
My hair & I are working well together. She communicates her needs so clearly lately that I can't help but to give her everything she asks for! A couple of days ago I saw a few small broken pieces of hair...that's her way of saying "Protein please" so this is what we're doing today. 

happy hair growing!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Exlir (focusing on problem areas).


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @KumakoXsd, I don't think you want to spritz with ACV daily. Most that use ACV use it as a rinse and it gets rinsed out. There may be a few that use it as a final rinse. But you may end up with some dryness issues if you use it daily.
> 
> There is a thread on whether you need to rinse ACV out though. If I find it today I will post it. You may want to do a search for threads with ACV in the title.



Thanks, I'll check them out. I've been using ACV to clarify my scalp and also as a final rinse, so hopefully I'll get some good results form that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

faithVA

FYI:  I tried my hand at Coffee Oil tonight. 

I put Olive Oil & Coconut Oil it in a small crock pot and let it simmer with Columbian Supreme Ground Coffee.

I kinda made a mess.  But, I'll try it again after I use up this oil.

Will use it tomorrow and most of next week, because I am getting a T/U on Tuesday and can't use Hair Trigger 48 hours before OR...48 hours after.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 11, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> It's wash day and I forgot to apply my coffee castor oil blend before DCing. (sigh). Will have to wait until next week. Maybe I will be able to do a full scalp massage with it on Sunday.



Did you make this yourself?
faithVA

I've been continuing with castor oil massages and doing an ayervedic paste weekly with methi especially. Bought a cheap coffee maker so I can do teas every other day instead.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

Applied my Home-made Stanky-Janky Coffee Oil focusing on problem areas.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm giving my hair a break; braided it up in cornrows which will hopefully last me more than a week. Let's see how that goes.
Started using Sulfur8 to deal with my itchy scalp and must say that I love the tingle that I get from the menthol in it. My scalp feels _good_ afterward. Maybe I'll get some growth out of it too... I'm very skeptical of that but at least it stops the itching. Goodness knows I can't afford another $100 medicated shampoo. If I'm consistent with it enough I might just buy some sublime sulfur and mix it into a better quality pomade like Oyin's Sugar Berries Pomade.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2012)

[USER=210910 said:
			
		

> growinghealthyhair[/USER];15462455]Did you make this yourself?
> @faithVA
> 
> I've been continuing with castor oil massages and doing an ayervedic paste weekly with methi especially. Bought a cheap coffee maker so I can do teas every other day instead.
> ...


 
I did make it myself. I used a mix of oils: castor, wheat germ oil, flax seed oil, coconut oil (because thats what I had ) . I used 2 cups of oil and 2 TBSP of coffee. I actually let it cook for 6 to 8 hours because I went to bed. I do like it. Not sure if I will make it again. I haven't decided.

After I strained it, I added EOs: lavender, sage, thyme & basil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

growinghealthyhair faithVA

I also made an ill-attempt at making mine too.

I used Olive and Coconut with Coffee.  I placed it in a Crock-Pot and simmered.  

My big mistake was not putting the Coffee Grounds (Columbian) in a Cheesecloth Tea Bag and simply dropped the Coffee-Bag in the oil.

I do plan to make it again (with Olive Oil only), and I'll do it that way and allow the Oil to sit for 1-2 Weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @growinghealthyhair @faithVA
> 
> I also made an ill-attempt at making mine too.
> 
> ...


 
I just threw the coffee grinds in the oil and then strained it. I have grains in my oil but I don't really care  If I had to wait 2 weeks to use it I probably wouldn't make it. I guess I'm too impatient.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

faithVA

I ended up placing a Knee-High Panty Hose over a Coffee Cup and pouring it the Cup.

Next time, I'll be ready.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 11, 2012)

faithVA - I used a rough paper napkin to strain mine, but it can be a bit tricky.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 11, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I hope that you will share some pics when us you reach your goal
> 
> Glad that you are experiencing good progress as well.



FaithVA the following pics is the progress of my scalp issues and recovery. 




Early 2011





This one is from today. I'm still not completely healed but it's better then it was. As you can see our issues were very similar.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2012)

naturalfinally

Wow. Your progress is amazing and inspiring.
What have you been doing?
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> FaithVA the following pics is the progress of my scalp issues and recovery.
> 
> 
> View attachment 140771
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing. The first felt very familiar to me. And I am glad that you are really having some great progress. I know you will see even more in the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2012)

naturalfinally

Very, Very Good Progress Naturally. I am so proud of your Progress.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 13, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:
			
		

> naturalfinally
> 
> Wow. Your progress is amazing and inspiring.
> What have you been doing?
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've been using the following consistently:
Nourish oil - Komaza Care
Bee Mine Sulfur serum
Pimento oil
Minoxidil 2%
Rosemary EO

Ayurvedic pastes:
Brahmi
Amla
Kapitone 
Maka
Neem
Henna

Terressentials mud wash

Trader Joe's Nourish spa
Eluence
Taliah Waajid mist bodifier
Color neutral protein filler
Megatex

Various deep conditioners with and without protein

I have been babying my crown and edges for over a year.  It's been the hardest journey yet because it's been hard to see progress but im finally at a point where I can see its working. Thanks so much for your comments. Losing my hair has been devastating.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 13, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing. The first felt very familiar to me. And I am glad that you are really having some great progress. I know you will see even more in the summer.



Thanks FaithVA!  You inspired me and helped me share my story. I hope to encourage someone like your pics encouraged me!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> naturalfinally
> 
> Very, Very Good Progress Naturally. I am so proud of your Progress.



Thanks so much IDareT'sHair!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Massaged in:

Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" Hair Creme to problem areas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in:
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" Hair Creme to problem areas.


 
Did this again tonight. 

I plan to start back on Hair Trigger Friday. Had to wait 48 hours before & after relaxer before re-use.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 15, 2012)

I gave up the ghost and decided to cut may hair.  The damaged ends were making my life difficult and I just couldn't deal with it anymore. 

 I am excited because this means that I have easier access to my scalp now, and I created a new regimen to commemorate the occasion.  While I won't be making any length goals this year, I intend to have a very healthy and dense scalp very soon!

New regimen:
Nightly scalp massage with JBCO and baggying
Weekly wash and DC with Tropic Isle Living Protein Deep Conditioner
Weekly ACV Rinse
Daily (as needed) rinse (just after working out)


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 15, 2012)

naturalfinally, your results are so impressive!


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 15, 2012)

prettybyrd said:
			
		

> [USER]
> 
> Thanks Prettybyrd!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

Massaged In Hair Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and massaged it in. Sitting under my heat cap for about 30 minutes. My version of a HOT. Will cowash in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger & a bit of Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought some JBCO and some H(aitian)BCO today. Not sure when I will try them out since I have the coffee castor oil. But glad I found them to at least try them. They don't smell any worse than my coffee castor oil  so no problem there.


----------



## ZLUVSNEWZEE (Mar 17, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and massaged it in. Sitting under my heat cap for about 30 minutes. My version of a HOT. Will cowash in the morning.



My edges are bald in both sides from teen braid disaster.  What is coffee castor oil and will this help with bald spots?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2012)

ZLUVSNEWZEE said:


> My edges are bald in both sides from teen braid disaster. What is coffee castor oil and will this help with bald spots?


 
I don't know if you have seen my progress pictures in this thread but you may want to check them out or you can check out my album.

For the past year I have been using a blend of oils with essential oils and applying it to my scalp at least 3x a week and doing scalp massages as often as I can remember but no less than 1x a week. To me the key is healing the scalp by (detoxing, cleaning) and then increasing circulation in those areas. 

My coffee castor oil is a blend of castor oil, flax seed oil, wheat germ oil, coconut oil, sunflower oil, vitamin e placed in a crock pot with coffee and simmered for 6 hours. I then added the essential oils.

Others use JBCO. I think that a blend of oils with essential oils works fine without using anything special. You just have to revive those damaged areas if they can be salvaged.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 17, 2012)

My cornrows didn't make it past a week. I took them down out of habit. I really want to get a weave but the cost for hair and an appointment is too high for me right now. I washed my her and put it in twists. Will be wearing my twists under beanies for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2012)

Applied a little Home-made Coffee Oil & some Hair Trigger


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 18, 2012)

Just purchased some Hair Trigger oil. I sure hope it's as good as it seems.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2012)

Still Got Mah Fanga' on Da' Trigga'

Focusing on the area where I was tying my Durag too tight.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 19, 2012)

Well I just received my hair trigger oil in the pound cake scent!  Can you say Yum?!!  This stuff smells great!  It will be easy to use this. I hope it over powers my sulfur oil!!  I'll be using both!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 20, 2012)

I've added tea rinses to help stimulate my scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2012)

What bandwagon are you starting IDareT'sHair?


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Using "Hair Trigger" on problem areas will try to use it exclusively throughout March.



How do you like the hair trigger?  I just received some and used it for the first time last night. I love the smell (vanilla pound cake!) but I want to know how it' works. Tia!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lilyofthenile (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't wait to do my picture updates but I need to get my hair out of the protective style to see a difference in my edges, my edges are definitely filling up thoughl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *What bandwagon are you starting* @IDareT'sHair?


 
faithVA

What do you mean?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2012)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];15533223]@faithVA
> 
> What do you mean?


 
I see a bunch of trigger happy women around here and somehow your name came up


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> *How do you like the hair trigger?* I just received some and used it for the first time last night. I love the smell (vanilla pound cake!) *but I want to know how it' works. Tia!*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
@naturalfinally

I love it!  ........

I've been using it about 2 1/2 weeks. I had to stop last week because I was getting a T/U/ and you hafta' wait 48 hours before & after.

Right now, it's my Favorite (Growth Aid) Product. I figured, I could eliminate any other Oils I was using and just use this one product.

I especially love it because it doesn't contain 'Sulfur' which can be very drying. And it smells decent. 

So, purchasing Hair Trigger makes it cost-effective for me and reduces Shipping because I won't be buying different stuff from multiple vendors and paying multiple shipping. 

So, I will eliminate:

Camille Rose Growth Oil
Claudie Scalp Exlir
Tiiva Growth Oil
Strong Roots Pimento
*and any other growth oil I have/had in my stash*

I will keep the Blends which are not necessarily _Growth Oils_, but more for Sealing like:

Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend
JBCO *still trying to decide*
Hairveda Cocosta, HV Ayosoya 
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil

*I stumbled on some YT Videos Sunday & watched them and it got very good reviews.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *I see a bunch of trigger happy women around here and somehow your name came up *


 
@faithVA

    

Yeah, it's going to help me cut down on buyin' & tryin' a bunch of different oils.  And NO Multiple Shipping Costs *YAY*

Smell Pleasant, Non-Drying. I am very pleased with it both in Scent & Performance.

It's a tad lighter than JBCO and so far, it's been very nice.

Originally, Lita posted about it (lots) in the HOTs Thread and we jumped on it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

Starting April I will switch up my castor oil application to only 2x a week. 1x mid week and then 1x on the weekend. If I can introduce cowashes mid-week, I will do it before each wash by applying the oil, massaging it in, sitting under my heat cap and then washing. We will see how that works.

But I will focus more on my edges. I bought some JBCO and HBCO, I will start applying that straight on my edges in April. Then I will be able to fully see how that works from April to June. 

I don't know if I can see the difference in my scalp but my scalp feels better. It doesn't itch and it doesn't burn. And those two are major.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger  this a.m. & this evening

I am also taking Nioxin (again).  I may try to take it all summer.  

I stopped this Winter and went back on Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin & Nails because I already had several bottles in my stash of both Andrew Lessman & Nioxin.

So, I'm rotating.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Starting April I will switch up my castor oil application to only 2x a week. 1x mid week and then 1x on the weekend. If I can introduce cowashes mid-week, I will do it before each wash by applying the oil, massaging it in, sitting under my heat cap and then washing. We will see how that works.
> 
> But I will focus more on my edges. I bought some JBCO and HBCO, I will start applying that straight on my edges in April. Then I will be able to fully see how that works from April to June.
> 
> I don't know if I can see the difference in my scalp but my scalp feels better. It doesn't itch and it doesn't burn. And those two are major.



faithVA, what's the difference between JBCO and HBCO?  Forgive me if this is already written and I over looked it.  TIA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger.  May apply a thin layer of Coffee Hair Creme before bed.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 22, 2012)

Just cowashed with Trader Joe's nourish spa cause I was greasy!  I added my Trigger all over and now i smell like cake!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 23, 2012)

My doctor took me off of one of my HBP meds,
which I think is the culprit of me loosing alot of hair 
in my crown.

I pray that a positive turn around will come from this!!

Continuing with my oil massages and keeping the hair clean!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> @faithVA, what's the difference between JBCO and HBCO? Forgive me if this is already written and I over looked it. TIA!


 
I don't have a clue . I saw both of them at the bss and just picked up one of each. The only thing I have seen so far is that it is castor oil from those particular locations (Jamaica vs. Haitia). I haven't read up on it enough to get you a real answer.

And since I got these at the bss, I don't even know if they are the real deal. . But I will try them anything.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 23, 2012)

I know all about just wanting to try anything.    Sometimes it's like that!  @FatihVa, I hope that they both work well for you. I may have to look up HBCO.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been consistently using my pound cake scented Hair Trigger an though it's too soon to know if it's working the fact that it smells so fantastic and feels so nourishing is enough to keep me consistent which is a big bonus for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2012)

Using Hair Trigger Growth Elixir, Nioxin Vitamins & Hairitage Hydrations Coffee Creme (right now)


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 24, 2012)

Starting to see a lot of short hairs have gotten longer around my edges and the crown area. Thank goodness, even though those hairs tend to stick up making a style look old, even when I just did it, I'm still happy to see hair growing in. Started using Jason Biotin shampoo and conditioner so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2012)

Have started using my Haitian Black Castor oil but just rubbing it into my edges and crown. I do think I see some progress in my edges. My crown is still thin though. Would have to have some thickness there by September.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2012)

Still Massaging in Hair Trigger & Coffee Creme on my problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2012)

Another round of oiling my edges and crown with HBCO this morning. I wish it was a little thinner for application but I will work it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a Crazy AHH HAAA Moment this weekend.

You know how I've been telling you all, how I encountered some 'breakage' from where I was double-tying my Du-Rag too tightly up under my Wig?

Well, I just realize *face palm* I tie my Scarf at night the exact same way.

I felt like the Class Dunce..... 

So, I went out and got some Satin Caps and turned them elastic-side out.

I can't _beweave_ I didn't catch this sooner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it too late for me to join faithVA?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Is it too late for me to join @faithVA?


 
NappyNelle, not at all.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2012)

Yaaaay! I will be back to read then.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a Crazy AHH HAAA Moment this weekend.
> 
> You know how I've been telling you all, how I encountered some 'breakage' from where I was double-tying my Du-Rag too tightly up under my Wig?
> 
> ...


 

Your funny  I hope that discovery makes a difference in your hair. Let us know.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2012)

If I can remember where my camera is, I will try to take some pictures of my edges this weekend. I swear my edges look a little fuller.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger and my Home-made Coffee Oil


----------



## wiggy4life (Mar 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> I had a Crazy AHH HAAA Moment this weekend.
> 
> You know how I've been telling you all, how I encountered some 'breakage' from where I was double-tying my Du-Rag too tightly up under my Wig?
> 
> ...



i had the same thing happen to me with the satin caps.  i went two weeks without the cap my hair and and my edges started growing in.  i bought a satin wrap treated with something and aloe vera that is supposed to keep hair conditioned from walmart.  hopefully it wont take my edges out.  i have worn it once.  i plan to use it every other night.


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 29, 2012)

Added my hair trigger, bee mine and massaged, massaged, massaged. Added my vanilla pomade to my edges. Just got the pomade(thanks mstokes!!!).

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil and have been under a plastic cap for 3 hours. I need to wash tonight. I am dragging though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

Massaging in Claudie Iman Hair Butter on Problem Areas


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't include pictures of my edges when I started this challenge. I am definitely making progress. When I start to bun more I will start working on thickening my front. I can tell its a little thin when I wear twists.

May 2011


Dec 2011


Jan 2012


March 2012


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

My next shot I will need to take with twists to really see what it looks like. Flat twist can be deceiving.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 31, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My next shot I will need to take with twists to really see what it looks like. Flat twist can be deceiving.


It's still very impressive. Wow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2012)

@faithVA

Great Progress. Ms. Lady.

Things look remarkable.

WOW! Nice. Thanks for sharing.

OT: Massaging in Hair Trigger and a bit of Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer to problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks ladies. It's weird that I didn't even pay attention to my ends being gone  Maybe that is a good thing  I probably would have freaked.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2012)

faithVA

Your Hair Looks Great!  Consistency definitely pays off.

We have to be determined & dilligent in turning our problem areas around.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 31, 2012)

i'm down please...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2012)

DaDragonPrincess, Welcome. When you have a chance please read the 1st post and post your answers.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Mar 31, 2012)

*To Join Share with us (Required)
*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
Well I notice when i'm stressed my edges tend to start thinning
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
Hair Vitamins "Hairfinity",Omega 3 Gummies, Megatek,and good ol Jamaican Black Castor Oil, plus massage them areas in washing,moisturizing,sealing,etc, the basics...
3. What products do you plan on using?
Jamaican Black Castor Oil and Megatek "My favorites"
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
Often as possible
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
Yes Yes Yes​


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2012)

faithVA I answered all questions and posted pictures on my LHCF blog. I am discouraged, but happy to hear the success stories in this thread. I need to comb through the information for more suggestions that I can tease out and use myself.

ETA: Forgot the LANK.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2012)

Using:

Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2012)

Oiled my edges with HBCO and massaged al little bit of coffee castor oil into my crown.

When I had my hair down earlier, as I was running my fingers through the hair in my crown, I was pleased to feel that it didn't feel too much thinner than the rest of my hair.

I will work on just my edges until June. Then I may start applying the JBCO to my entire head to thicken my hair.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all.  I just posted in another thread and I wanted to share with you all my progress.



DayDreamist said:


> I have had thin and bald spots from a chemical burn two years ago. With frequent washing and oil massages, in particular Emu (the most effective) and Castor oil. I have seen a change. The pictures are huge so you can see the new hairs coming in after 38 days of consistent use of these oils and massages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prettybyrd (Apr 4, 2012)

You are doing a great job with your hair.  I wish you continued progress, DayDreamist!  Seeing those small black dots (sorry, don't know the technical term...pores? idk) seems to hint that more hair is coming!  Good for you!  

Is this the first/most significant hair growth you've seen in the two years since the burns?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2012)

DayDreamist

Thanks for being transparent.  

And You've made amazing progress. 

Keep up the Good Work Ladies.

Consistency really pays off.  Consistency is Key to a Turn around.

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 4, 2012)

prettybyrd said:


> You are doing a great job with your hair.  I wish you continued progress, @DayDreamist!  Seeing those small black dots (sorry, don't know the technical term...pores? idk) seems to hint that more hair is coming!  Good for you!
> 
> Is this the first/most significant hair growth you've seen in the two years since the burns?



I think the small dots are my pores scabbed over.  For years I would scratch and scratch and scratch and (this is nasty) I can't allow scabs on my upper body, especially my head.  I picked the scabs from day one and never allowed my scalp to heal.  Now that I am serious about my hair I barely scratch my head period.  When its itching I massage a tiny bit of neem and manuka oil to kill whatever is causing the irritation.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @DayDreamist
> 
> Thanks for being transparent.
> 
> ...



No problem, I appreciate. I don't think I could be anything other than transparent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2012)

DayDreamist

I'm glad Emu and other things are helping.  You've made such great progress.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!  I litterally jumped off the couch when I felt peach fuzz up there and now to see it filling in and in such a short time too.  I've prayed over it and I forgot about it (meaning I didn't worry about it) and I'm seeing results.  Thank God.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil and gave myself a quick scalp massage. Part of me wants to sit under my heat cap and add some heat but the rest of me is too lazy to get off the bed. 

I guess between now and 10 pm I should get up at some point. 

I have about a month of my coffee castor oil left. Then I will move onto my HBCO.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2012)

Will massage in:  Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer & a little Claudie Iman Growth Butter


----------



## winona (Apr 5, 2012)

Dang I am not even in this challenge but DayDreamist that is some great progress


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 5, 2012)

I applied sulfur oil to my scalp and concentrated extra on my edges.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 5, 2012)

winona said:


> Dang I am not even in this challenge but @DayDreamist that is some great progress



Thanks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 6, 2012)

My edges are still filling in and growing. I have a super annoying halo effect going on now that I simply ignore because I'm scared brushing and applying gel to that area will damage any progress. Applying the Sulfur 8 every night and washing my hair with the Jason biotin shampoo once a week making sure to massage my scalp well. I may try to make my own 2-5% sulfur grease when I run out.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 6, 2012)

DayDreamist, that's very inspirational!  Thanks for sharing.

I'm in braids now, but my edges are out because I didn't want to run the risk of losing the baby hair that's sprouting.  I keep the edges moisturized and in a little baby twist.  I am seeing progress and hope that it will continue.  Patience....that's what I keep reminding myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

It has really helped switching from the Double-Tied Durag to a Netted Wig Cap.

And it has also helped switching from the Double-Tied Silk Scarve (at night) to a Satin Cap.

These two changes have been a Major improvement and took the pressure off my sides from tying those 2 things too tightly and causing damage.

I just wish I would have realized this a couple of months ago.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I hope my new bonnet is helping. I still have a satin scarf tied around my edges (not as tightly as previously) because I'm paranoid about the elastic (although it is encased in satin.)


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2012)

I am more and more pleased with the filling in of my edges. I plan on putting in twist this weekend. It will let me see how thin my front is. I think I am ready to move from filling in my edges to just thickening my hair in general.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

NappyNelle

I still turned mine inside out.  Works Great!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2012)

Just massaged some castor oil into my edges. I covered them with a satin scarf like one would for a headband, and then I put my bonnet on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2012)

Massaging in Hair Trigger


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Massaging in Hair Trigger



IDareT'sHair how does your trigger smell? I want to try it. I may buy a bottle next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2012)

@hair4romheaven

I personally don't think it smells 'bad'. I think it smells like Coca-Cola or something. Hard to describe.

But I am not paying $4.50 extra to have it scented. 

Howver, those that have, love the scented ones though.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

Massaged some HBCO into my edges. I am back in twists so will do the full head treatment once a week prior to my wash day.


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 7, 2012)

I used my growth oil for the 1st time in a long time yesterday before a wash. I oiled my scalp then baggied and ran on the treadmill for 30 mins then I did my full wash regimen. Clarify, PC, DC (with heat, what a treat!) ponytail. 

I haven't had any type of scalp soreness for my last 2 cycles. I've been ignoring my hair and just doing the basics of M & S. I've had to force myself to DC lately. I always get lazy as soon as my hair starts to do well. But I am being mindfull this time around so we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

Thinking about doing a little Hair Trigger + Mega Tek Combo on that area I'm having problems with.  (Just as a little experiment).

I'll try to do it for the next 2-3 weeks 2x a day.  Using a 'pinch' of Mega-Tek underneath the Hair Trigger.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 8, 2012)

I added my Hair Trigger and pomade to my crown and edges after spritzing my hair until it was moist.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2012)

I just massaged castor and sulfur oil into my edges before tying up my twist for bed.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Is it too late to join?


 
pinkness27, Never, ever, Never, ever, ever!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2012)

Oiled my edges with HBCO this morning.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Babying my edges, hairline, and nape.  Using Claudies....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie Iman Butter and some Mega-Tek


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 10, 2012)

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
Very thin and receded back edges

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
TLCing the area with massage

3. What products do you plan on using?
MN and MT mixed with jbco 

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
Every month

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
Definitely

Will be back to attach pic later


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 10, 2012)

Added my Hair trigger to my crown and edges and thn added a little pomade to my edges.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 10, 2012)

Just massaged sulfur oil into my scalp and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2012)

Still doing a Mega-Tek/Hair Trigger Combo


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 11, 2012)

I just sealed the ends of my twists and massaged my hairline with castor oil. I want a thick and full hairline like the rest of you ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2012)

Rotating Trigger/Mega-Tek Combo OR.........Claudie/Mega-Tek Combo.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 12, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I just sealed the ends of my twists and massaged my hairline with castor oil. I want a thick and full hairline like the rest of you ladies.



Me too NappyNelle!!  Me too!!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I am becoming addicted to oiling my edges. When I read the previous post I wanted to go oil my edges. But then I thought, hmm, didn't you already oil your edges? 

Well tomorrow is another day. This weekend I am going to find an opportunity to massage my scalp with castor oil and give myself a HOT.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok I did it again  And I liked it


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Ok I did it again  And I liked it


 
LOL!  faithVA, you are too funny!  OIL on girlfriend, OIL ON!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm faithful to this challenge cause like everyone else, I want a thick/full hairline.  I really want to wear my hair back without my scalp showing  erplexed


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I'm faithful to this challenge cause like everyone else, I want a thick/full hairline. I really want to wear my hair back without my scalp showing erplexed


 
I really think you will be able to. And can't wait to see the pictures.

I really didn't think castor oil on my edges was going to do anything. I was quite surprised to see them filling in so easily.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 13, 2012)

Just massaged my crown and edges with minoxidil, hair trigger, and pomade. Now it's braided up for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2012)

Massaged in Trigger and some Mega-Tek


----------



## SimJam (Apr 14, 2012)

Lorks I haven't been updating with this challenge. I'm sure I've had some progress. I'm on vacation now but when I get home and on my PC I'll update.

Been using hair trigger for 6 days now and I really like it. Also taking new hair vits  ( country life maxi hair) so I'm pretty hopeful that I'll see some more progress over the next 3 months.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess I should send out a request for updates more regulary. I will wait until June. That will give those that slacked off another 6 months to refocus.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a nice scalp massage. Prepooed with 3 plastic caps and let it sit for 45 minutes

My crown is definitely thickening up and healing. Last year this time, my scalp would have been sensitive and sore when trying to massage it. Now it feels like the rest of my scalp. 

I will continue with the weekly castor oil scalp massages until the end of the year or until I run out of castor oil. 

Can't wait to see my update pics at the end of June


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

Still using my Trigger Mega-Tek Combo focusing on my problem area.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm thankful to this thread. I'm trying to convince a family member that there are things she can try while still wearing wigs to help grow her hair back.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 15, 2012)

Got megatek still back in my regimen.....This stuff really works for me, and my edges are getting fuller.
​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

@DaDragonPrincess

I Agree. Mega-Tek definitely helps speed things up. 

You gotta keep that Moisture on point tho'. 

_*for those of you that are curious*_


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 15, 2012)

I want in

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
*Edges and nape damaged short growing back from chemical damage *
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
*Let my hair rest min manipulation wigs until I can afford to get braided sulfur and Casot oil as growth aid drinking water and sticking to my vitamin*
3. What products do you plan on using?
*Conditioner infusium 23 growth aids*
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
Monthly but probably no photos every month
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
*Yes I do*

Just posted pics in my fotki  I'm recovering from dye damage so my hair is a mess but I have high hopes for 12/31/12


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 15, 2012)

Can you guys tell a difference? I can take a better after pic. Man I hate my laptop crashed all of my pics are in it. I just stumbled on this one thankfully.

My hair is in a few large twists in both pics. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Still using my Trigger Mega-Tek Combo focusing on my problem area.



IDareT'sHair

How is it working out for you? I'm thinking of including it to help my edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

growinghealthyhair

I just started last week, but I am really liking the Combo of the Mega Tek, Sealed in with Trigger.

I wish I would have thought of this Combo weeks ago. 

My M-T has just been sitting here and I think Trigger will help give me that additional "Boost"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

growinghealthyhair

That's Wonderful Progress Ms. Lady!

Looking Real, Real GOOD.

Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> growinghealthyhair
> 
> That's Wonderful Progress Ms. Lady!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Thanks!!! I still have a long way to go for them to be completely filled in but I've just noticed I can do a little more with my hair lately. I've been doing tea rinses/pastes weekly. And only washing with the clay shampoo.

Oh and what's tigger?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

growinghealthyhair

This:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zt33CQ&usg=AFQjCNGPq-OBQEdH04v_uaCJdOBn_N7yJA


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

I massaged my edges with castor oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

Oiled my edges with HBCO and dabbed a little on the parts between my flat twists.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 17, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> ...





itismehmmkay said:


> Starting pics....





Man!  I'm so happy I have those previous starting pics!  And can you believe it my hair is actually shorter than that now.  Ole girl really chopped off my hair.  Oh well.  It was probably some stress involved.  But also that bad relaxer, etc.

Anyway, my hair is kinda back ....or tryna get back to normal.  I've still never had it this short.  But I can at least do my rollersets and get the small rollers in the back.  It's just that I have to use small rollers on the sides and a few in the crown.  Never had to do that.  I need to get back where I had the XL rollers on the sides and back!  Anyway.  As long as I'm back w/ my regimen I'm good.  I'll do a retouch this weekend.  No old relaxer and just to texlax.

On my edges I'm using Jam and actually they've filled in pretty good.  I'll take another starting pic this weekend.  

Here goes   So it's this, the SL, the rollerset, and the 12 inches in 12mth challenge!  I'm ready to go.  It's still 8mths left in the year so let's get it!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Man! I'm so happy I have those previous starting pics! And can you believe it my hair is actually shorter than that now. Ole girl really chopped off my hair. Oh well. It was probably some stress involved. But also that bad relaxer, etc.
> 
> Anyway, my hair is kinda back ....or tryna get back to normal. I've still never had it this short. But I can at least do my rollersets and get the small rollers in the back. It's just that I have to use small rollers on the sides and a few in the crown. Never had to do that. I need to get back where I had the XL rollers on the sides and back! Anyway. As long as I'm back w/ my regimen I'm good. I'll do a retouch this weekend. No old relaxer and just to texlax.
> 
> ...


 
Well keep up your positive attitude and you will be in those XL rollers in no time.


----------



## 30something (Apr 17, 2012)

Checking in, my crown has actually filled in a bit. When this challenge first started you could actually feel little bald patches, now I can't really feel any. Only problem is it still much thinner and shorter then the rest of my hair and becomes noticeable when wearing natural styles. I hate you patch!!! 

I'm going still stick to using my sulfur, EOs, and Castor mix on it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Staying on top on my edges. I moisturize 2x a day. Not sure if I've made progress but I'm going to keep at it until the end of the year and then do a comparison shot.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting ladies. It encouraged me to oil my edges this morning with HBCO. I am going to apply it to the front 2" of my hair to help it fill in a bit more. I add a little water to it to help it go on a little better.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2012)

I massaged my sulfur oil into my scalp and concentrated on my edges. So far, my baby hair looks longer, but not like the area is getting thicker. Who knows... it's only been about two weeks and I like the focused attention I'm giving it now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2012)

Doing a Claudie/Mega-Tek Combo


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Still using Claudie's balm


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2012)

I think I may be oiling my edges with HBCO 2x a day. By the evening I can't remember whether I have done it in the morning  But it obviously doesn't mind the extra because I can't tell its been done. I am starting to see more fuzzies at my temples. It's filling in but I hope it grows long as well so I can blend it with the rest of my hair.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 19, 2012)

Ive been lurking from the sidelines. I need this challenge in my life. Lol I've been massaging edges & crown with hair trigger, emu oil & onion n garlic oil 2x a day.
I spritz my scalp w/ a tea I mixed.
Horsetail, nettle,thyme,saw palmetto seeds, hibiscus flowers is what I can remember. I brew,seep then put herbs & tea in spray bottle. My scalp pulsates after massing them in. lov it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 19, 2012)

Every time I see this thread I want to oil and massage my edges. lol I'll opt out tonight since I did it twice yesterday.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 21, 2012)

About to massage some sulfur grease into my scalp. I have missed a few days this week but hope to get back to a daily routine starting today.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Apr 21, 2012)

My baby hairs are growing in so wonderfully but my edges... not so well. I have so many thinning areas on my scalp that I am JUST noticing right now =( I think I need to see someone about this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2012)

Still Massaging in Mega-Tek on problem areas with various stuff i.e.

Trigger
Claudie's Revitalizer Hair Balm
Naturelle Grow Growth Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2012)

I added sulfur oil and extra castor oil to my edges for a quick massage. All of these challenge threads are keeping me and my laziness in check. By Dec, I WILL be whipping Full MBL hair.


----------



## sheanu (Apr 23, 2012)

Still applying bhringraj & brahmi mixture  3x per week. Also applying minoval nightly. I'm seeing a lot of improvement so far  My edges are creeping slowly back to my forehead lol.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's my update after getting my hair a bit back to normal.  My edges are still a bit sparse but they're much better than they were...smh.  I think I'll start adding some castor oil to them.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2012)

Still oiling my edges with hbco each day. My edges are filling in but I am wondering if my edges will every be long or if they will just be little soft swirls at the front. They are longer than they were. I could actually flat twist them a bit. Maybe I should start comb coiling my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 25, 2012)

Last night I did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and used HH Sprout along my hairline. I think my edges are starting to thicken up with more baby fine strands; the hair that was already there seems longer now. Of course, I'm going to keep this up.

I have to speak to my parents to check if they are having any changes using HH Sprout.


----------



## sheanu (Apr 25, 2012)

OK so I'm dropping the minoval for a bit to try out MN. Minoval was ok but it REALLY dries the hair no matter how much oil you follow it with lol. Now going to add the MN to my brahmi-bhringraj mixture (never letting that go ), apply before bed and baggy at night to see what goes on with this MN stuff...


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Still using Claudie's and castor oil....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 26, 2012)

I have done nothing for about a month! Shame, shame on me. I am starting back. I started  seeing progress and got complacent.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2012)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];15811059]I have done nothing for about a month! Shame, shame on me. I am starting back. I started seeing progress and got complacent.


 
Glad you caught yourself and put yourself back in the game.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil. Did a quick scalp massage. Baggying with the oil. Too lazy to do my heat cap tonight.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 26, 2012)

Added some 5% minoxidil to my crown and edges. That's it for tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2012)

Massaged Hair Trigger & Mega-Tek


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 26, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Made a new batch of MT, MN, and jbco for my edges. Last batch lasted me 2 months and some days, so I'm guessing this one will last me around the same time span. I'm not seeing a difference quite frankly, but 2 of my friends say my hairline is improving. Sometimes others can see better than you since they don't see you everyday, whereas I'm in the mirror looking every 2 secs for some fuzz to pop in lol. I use it twice a day. I put jbco on 1st let it set in for about 15-20 mins, then I put the batch of all 3 on top after.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 28, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.



I have 2 bottles of sulfur. 1 unopened and 1 barely touched. Wonder if I should add some in to my batch of cream I made. 

How would you say sulfur is working on you? I used it awhile back and didn't see any improvements, but I didn't stick with it very long.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to oil my temples but I hennaed last night and I promised  myself no oil on my hair until at least 3 days after my henna. I can make it. I can make it


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

pinkness27 I think adding sulfur to your mix would be great. I am a strong sulfur supporter. 



NappyNelle said:


> Here is my picture evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before this, I would grow maybe 1/4 inch every month with lots of shedding. Once my health started to improve and I worked on my regimen, I added the sulfur oil.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 28, 2012)

NappyNelle I added sulfur to my mix  ! I'm glad I asked you or else that sulfur would continue to sit unused lol


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 28, 2012)

NappyNelle,

how many days a week do you sulfur?


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2012)

pinkness27 Yes girl! Get your money's worth.  I've had this same bottle of Sulfur powder since 2008, and I'm finally using it regularly.

lushcoils Since January, I've been doing a short scalp massage with sulfur oil 3-4x a week while protective protective styling. Before then, (June-December) I used the sulfur oil 2-3x a week while protective styling.


----------



## Minty (Apr 29, 2012)

daily massage w/trigger w/extra onion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2012)

Using Christine Gant's aka Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Rich Hair Butter with a dab of Mega-Tek


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 29, 2012)

Massaged HH Sprout into my hairline... and sulfur on the rest of my scalp.


----------



## gforceroy (Apr 29, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.



Where do you buy your sulfur oil?
NappyNelle


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I want to oil my temples but I hennaed last night and I promised  myself no oil on my hair until at least 3 days after my henna. I can make it. I can make it



Why no oil for 3 days?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> Why no oil for 3 days?


 
I henna'd my hair Friday, so giving it 3 days to settle in. Oil causes the henna to separate from my strands. So tomorrow I should be able to get back to it.


----------



## naturalfinally (Apr 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I henna'd my hair Friday, so giving it 3 days to settle in. Oil causes the henna to separate from my strands. So tomorrow I should be able to get back to it.



Thanks for the information!  I use oil, leave in and gel after I henna. I'll be on he look out for a decrease in strength. What do you use in the meantime?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2012)

[USER=109779 said:
			
		

> naturalfinally[/USER];15835567]Thanks for the information! I use oil, leave in and gel after I henna. I'll be on he look out for a decrease in strength. What do you use in the meantime?


 
I use my leave-ins. I just don't use oils. My hair is low porosity so it doesn't hold the henna very well. If you have regular porosity you wouldn't have that same issue with your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

Massaged in Trigger


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2012)

Oiled my edges with HBCO this morning and dabbed a bit in the back. I want to find a way to do my entire scalp mid week without making my hair greasy. So will keep thinking on it.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 3, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I use my leave-ins. I just don't use oils. My hair is low porosity so it doesn't hold the henna very well. If you have regular porosity you wouldn't have that same issue with your hair.



Nope!!  I'm low porosity as well. My hair is jet black so the only way that I can tell if I'm losing any is on my 5-6 gray strands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

Using M/N with Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter on problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> Nope!! I'm low porosity as well. My hair is jet black so the only way that I can tell if I'm losing any is on my 5-6 gray strands.


 
Even without the oil, the henna has slid right off of my hair. I have way more than 5 gray hairs   But it isn't as bad as usual. I hate applying henna. So I will just deal with the gray for a few more weeks before I have to do it again.


----------



## gvin89 (May 3, 2012)

Still using Claudies balm and revitalizer...reminding myself to be patient


----------



## pinkness27 (May 4, 2012)

Went overboard with my newly added sulfur MN mix last night. My hairline this morning was patchy yellow and I had somewhere to be soon. I sprayed leave in and took a towel and gently scrubbed away semi frantically lol. Less is more, lessss is more.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

Was twisting my hair and can see some spots that are still too thin. And I had this sore spot on the right side in the crown. Not completely surprised because I knew that section wasn't completely healed. But its the first time my scalp has been sore in anyway in many months. 

I think I will still just stick to my 1x to 2x a week oil schedule and hope thats enough to fill in the thin spots.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 6, 2012)

faithVA how often are you rinsing your scalp? Are you spritzing with an herbal rinse? 
Fyi: ladies I saw a thread on wild growth oil on curly nikki a girls crown was bald. She used the oil & in 2 months there was a huge difference. I wasnt sure if posting her pics were against forum rules. Its on the last page of the wild growth oil thread.


----------



## sheanu (May 6, 2012)

Now  using mn-sulfur 8 mix in the AM daily and continuing with brahmi-bhringraj 3x  per week at night. These edges are making a comeback yall!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

[USER=132381 said:
			
		

> hair4romheaven[/USER];15878271]@faithVA how often are you rinsing your scalp? Are you spritzing with an herbal rinse?
> Fyi: ladies I saw a thread on wild growth oil on curly nikki a girls crown was bald. She used the oil & in 2 months there was a huge difference. I wasnt sure if posting her pics were against forum rules. Its on the last page of the wild growth oil thread.


 
I don't do mid week rinses or spritzes. I keep anything wet applied to my scalp or hair for wash day. My hair start to tangle and matt as soon as anything wet hits my hair.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 6, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I don't do mid week rinses or spritzes. I keep anything wet applied to my scalp or hair for wash day. My hair start to tangle and matt as soon as anything wet hits my hair.



So u cant wash in twist mid-week. That has helped my soreness. As well as the herbal spritz. Its immediate relief.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2012)

[USER=132381 said:
			
		

> hair4romheaven[/USER];15878999]So u cant wash in twist mid-week. That has helped my soreness. As well as the herbal spritz. Its immediate relief.


 
No I cannot wash in twist or braids. Never have been able to do that one. 

Last night I rinsed my boxed braids, just letting the water run through them and they just tangled right up. I only did it this time because I was taking them out immediately to put in twists. 

But my scalp is actually doing well as I mentioned in my March progress report. I could already tell by the hair growing there that it wasn't healed. That soreness was just a reminder.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 6, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with some copper peptide and emu oil mix, a little hair trigger and flax seed/aloe vera gel. Braided it up for the night. Added some pomade to my edges.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 7, 2012)

Added hair trigger and Komaza care's stinky stuff to my crown and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

naturalfinally

So, you have Komaza's Stanky Stuff uh?


----------



## naturalfinally (May 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> naturalfinally
> 
> So, you have Komaza's Stanky Stuff uh?



Yep!  Don't judge me girl!!! Lol!  I need my crown back and I'm fighting age!  It smells good too but not as good as hair trigger vanilla pound cake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> Yep! *Don't judge me girl!!!* Lol! I need my crown back and* I'm fighting age! *It smells good too but not as good as hair trigger vanilla pound cake.


 
naturalfinally

No Judgment Here Ms. Lady!

Me Too.

_*we gotta do what we gotta do*_


----------



## naturalfinally (May 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> naturalfinally
> 
> No Judgment Here Ms. Lady!
> 
> ...



Soooooo!  You ordered some too!  Well let's grow then!!  I love having a partner in the PJ crime!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> *Soooooo! You ordered some too! Well let's grow then!!* I love having a partner in the PJ crime!!!


 
naturalfinally 

Nah...  No Komaza here.  

I decided a while back making Hair Trigger the only G.A. Oil I purchase (for now).

No I meant "Me Too" about fighting the age thing.

I need to go look at Komaza's Oil.  I hear it's *cough* $45.00...


----------



## NappyNelle (May 8, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil and concentrated on my edges.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 8, 2012)

Did my regular rollerset. Crown looks great. Added some cantu to my edges to lay them down. Will use profectiv on them in the morning.


----------



## sheanu (May 9, 2012)

MN  and sulfur 8 is really starting to help my edges come back ladies. I should have tried it when JeterCrazed recommended it!


----------



## gforceroy (May 9, 2012)

sheanu said:
			
		

> MN  and sulfur 8 is really starting to help my edges come back ladies. I should have tried it when JeterCrazed recommended it!



Is sulfur 8 a cream and what is MN? Sorry for all the questions....


----------



## 30something (May 9, 2012)

My crown is coming along but not as nicey as I thought it was, after taking pictures I see I need to be more consistent. I'm going to add using black tea rinse, I never had a shedding problem but about 18 months ago I washing it because it actually increased my growth but discolor my hair to the color of the tea so I stopped. Maybe it will trigger some more growth in the crown. Will continue to take vitamins and use sulfur oil also.

Taking pictures helps tells the whole story, wish I kept my original pictures


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2012)

20Something said:


> My crown is coming along but not as nicey as I thought it was, after taking pictures I see I need to be more consistent. I'm going to add using black tea rinse, I never had a shedding problem but about 18 months ago I washing it because it actually increased my growth but discolor my hair to the color of the tea so I stopped. Maybe it will trigger some more growth in the crown. Will continue to take vitamins and use sulfur oil also.
> 
> Taking pictures helps tells the whole story, wish I kept my original pictures


 
I agree about taking pictures. They really help to see what is really going on. Hopefully the next time you do a check you will see great progress.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 9, 2012)

Profectiv really doesn't work unless I'm laying them down w/ a scarf.  So I'll take it out of my daily routine and just lay my edges down at night w/ the cantu, but will be way less heavy-handed with it tonight.  

This weekend I plan to not wash Friday and Saturday night.  I'll lay my edges down w/ Profectiv and a scarf and will just use oil sheen on the back with a hair net and hair bonnet and just fluff it up Saturday and Sunday morning.  Really hoping this works and that I don't have to use a comb in my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil. Just a little bit of this left and then will switch over to my other castor oil blend. Have been oiling my edges several times a week with HBCO. 

My hair is in flat twists so haven't been massaging.


----------



## Meritamen (May 11, 2012)

I can't tell if I have more breakage in my crown and edges or if it's regrowth. Wish the hair there wasn't so soft.


----------



## sheanu (May 11, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Is sulfur 8 a cream and what is MN? Sorry for all the questions....



Sorry I just saw this lol. Sulfur 8 is a hair grease that's really great for helping with dandruff and other scalp issues. MN is minicazole nitrate, the key ingredient in Monistat and other vaginal anti fungals. I'm using it as part of my growtg regimen through the new MN challenge


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend. I am down to the bottom of the bottle. I have 1 more use left which I will probably use it up middle of next week. I won't make any more. I will use a regular castor oil blend after that.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 12, 2012)

So I'm chillin on the cantu for my edges. It was cool n nothing happened but it would just break my heart if it randomly started making my hair break because of the ingredients. So instead I just put WGO on my edges after my rollers were in. This way they are moisturized n I already know what the oil does to my hair. I'll see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## gvin89 (May 12, 2012)

I've been off my game for a few weeks...taking my braids out after 8 weeks. Scheduling an extensive hair spa day for Monday....be back with an update.


----------



## Minty (May 13, 2012)

Using Nizoral 2% every couple of weeks in my reg. It has stopped my tender scalp problem. I apply it in sections to the scalp, tap the part and leave it on for a while before rinsing off. This keeps the tangling down greatly.

Trigger weekly HOT and nightly scalp massages. (Trigger/my oil mix mixed)


----------



## naturalfinally (May 13, 2012)

Massaged in Stinky Stuff (Komaza Care), Hair Trigger, and some copper peptide mixed in emu oil on my crown and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2012)

naturalfinally

Please tell me more about this Copper Peptide?

Thank you


----------



## cordei (May 13, 2012)

Had my hair in long large braids for 5 weeks now. Been applying JBCO mix with cocasta shikaki. 
Just bought Tiiva naturals shea hemp better.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> naturalfinally
> 
> Please tell me more about this Copper Peptide?
> 
> Thank you



I was researching copper peptide on this site and ran across some information from Noni in the "Fact or Fiction aging = Thinning" thread.  I googled, yahoo searched and came across a simple recipe of 4 oz. of emu oil to 2ml of copper peptide. I'm using this along with the stinky stuff and hair trigger. See below:

Noni wrote:  

As you age, cell division and multiplication slows down, which means even your follicles are not replenished at the rate they were when you were younger; also the way your body processes food you eat gets sluggish especially if your body isn't as healthy as it could possibly be, due to bad habits you had as a child or just genetics. 

But it doesn't mean you just have to curl up and die. Good health habits go a long way to making the most of what you have. People like Dr Pickart (www.skinbiology.com) are constantly researching ways to help the cells of the body regenerate (like he is one of the people that discovered copper peptides that help with renewing of the skin and has a few products in the works for hair). Also Tom Hagerty (www.hairloss-reversible.com) has a scalp exercise that improves blood circulation that optimizing nutrient delivery to the hair follicles, which can make up for the slacking of your body due to age. Then cutting out crap in your diet so that all you eat is actually beneficial cuts back on the toxins that take up space and further assault your cells so that you're basically doing the best you can for your body....and the list goes on.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 13, 2012)

So the WGO did nothing for my edges. I used the cantu again last night n loved it this morning. So used again last night. May still chill in Profectiv and may even use cantu for when I wanna slick my edges too.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 14, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my hairline.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Massaged some HBCO into my temples and just a bit on my crowns.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 14, 2012)

Added Stinky Stuff, Hair Trigger and copper peptide to my crown and edges. I also made some flax seed gel tonight and my hempseed mix. I should be good to go for a while.......but I like mixing so.....lol.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Used up the last of my coffee castor oil. Oiled my scalp and gave myself a quick massage.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 15, 2012)

We doing updates?

Mine are attached:

Right side (shortest side)
Left side
Back/crown (I've been to the gym already and laid on the back of my head, but I love my full, fluffy (maybe puffy), no scalp look back there)

Still wanna work on edges, but I love how the Cantu lays them down at night.  I'm seriously thinking about not relaxing my edges at all for a whole year.  They grow out nicely, it's just hard to maintain the demarcation line breakage when I retouch them since their so short.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 15, 2012)

Ok ya'll, I have an update:

April 1, 2012:







May 15, 2012:










Baby hurr that would've been gelled and swirled in 1996. 

So after six weeks, it looks like I have more strands of hair on my edges (still very, very fine), and the hair that was there has gotten a bit longer. Am I psyching myself out, or do you ya'll see it, too?


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Ok ya'll, I have an update:
> 
> *Baby hurr that would've been gelled and swirled in 1996*.
> 
> So after six weeks, it looks like I have more strands of hair on my edges (still very, very fine), and the hair that was there has gotten a bit longer. Am I psyching myself out, or do you ya'll see it, too?



NappyNelle LOL Girl you KNOW that hurrr would've been swurlin lol

And yep I can see it, especially in the front/top.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 15, 2012)

Added Hair Trigger, Stinky Stuff and my copper peptide mix to my crown and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2012)

naturalfinally 

Thanks for the Info on Copper Peptide.  I just saw that post today.

I appreciate your thorough explanation.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> We doing updates?
> 
> Mine are attached:
> 
> ...


 
Great progress itismehmmkay. Thanks for the update. Keep loving your edges.


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Ok ya'll, I have an update:
> 
> April 1, 2012:
> 
> ...


 
Your edges look good NappyNelle. And that bun is just ridiculously gorgeous. I'm jealous. I love it on you.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 15, 2012)

faithVA Thanks for the encouragement girl!


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

Oiled my crown and edges with HBCO this morning.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 17, 2012)

Checking in!  I'm still doing scalp massages daily and using emu oil exclusively on my crown, sometimes castor oil as well.  I haven't been able to document my progress since my DD broke my camera and I lost my Razr.  Will be getting these things back next month but until then I have a phone that I can't seem to get a clear picture with so I said why bother.  I also missed my dermatologist appointment because my car clunked out but hopefully I will get in there before the end of the summer. 
One thing that has me jumping for joy is one section of my thin spot that has been growing in straight for over a year now has curly fuller roots


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

Still massaging Hair Trigger in the area where my Durag was rubbing under my Wig.

I also started using M/N in that spot, to see if M/N & Trigger will speed things along.  

So I'm Rotating a Variety of things focusing on that area.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Still massaging Hair Trigger in the area where my Durag was rubbing under my Wig.
> 
> I also started using M/N in that spot, to see if M/N & Trigger will speed things along.
> 
> So I'm Rotating a Variety of things focusing on that area.



IDareT'sHair Me too!


----------



## naturalfinally (May 17, 2012)

Added my stinky stuff, copper peptide mix and hair trigger to my crown and edges with a brisk massage. Braided it up and now I am ready for bed!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

@naturalfinally

We seem to be on the >> same page<< with our "Growth" Regimen.

Yeah, I have quite a bit I'm rotating. 

I did decide to DC with Mega-Tek every other week (Old Formula). 

I just did it for the 1st time last week. I let it sit for about an hour and Cowash & DC afterwards (Steam).

I'll incorporate that this Summer.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @naturalfinally
> 
> We seem to be on the >> same page<< with our "Growth" Regimen.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I wish that I could fine the old formula of mega-Tek. I use to order it from a horse magazine but now they only have the new formula. I did add some neutral  protein filler to various conditioners to pump up my DC's and I added it to my hempseed mix for the strength as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> *I did add some neutral protein filler* to various conditioners to pump up my DC's and I added it to my hempseed mix for the strength as well.


 
@naturalfinally

I have this too. 

I usually spritz my previously relaxed hair with it, before I get a Relaxer. In case of overlapping.

A former Member tried to get me over a year ago to 'invest' in the Gallon Sized MT. Now I wish I had.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Gave myself a nice massage. Now I'm sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes. I have oiled my scalp 2x this week. Hopefully I will see clear results in June.


----------



## Stationwagon (May 18, 2012)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2012)

[USER=17947 said:
			
		

> Adrienne72[/USER];15969515]Is it too late to join?


 
Nope never too late


----------



## Stationwagon (May 18, 2012)

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
My crown is fine. However the hair around my collarbone has broken off badly. My hairline around my ears and forehead are fine. I don't understand it.  

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?
 I'm going to stop flat ironing and reduce my heat usage. I am going to start wearing my hair in a bun. My sides are long enough to pull back into a bun to hide the broken spots. 

3. What products do you plan on using?
Probably castor oil or QBs Castor and Moringa Serum in the back. 

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?
Probably once every two weeks.

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?
 Yes - I  will. 

I will take a starting picture soon. I'm having trouble getting the nape of my neck in the shot.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2012)

Adrienne72 said:


> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.
> My crown is fine. However the hair around my collarbone has broken off badly. My hairline around my ears and forehead are fine. I don't understand it.
> 
> 
> I will take a starting picture soon. I'm having trouble getting the nape of my neck in the shot.


 

Welcome Adrienne72. Help me out here. Your hair at your crown and edges are fine. But the hair around your collarbone has broken off. Do you mend you are experiencing breakage on your ends or do you mean something else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2012)

Still doing the MN/Trigger thing.

Will rotate it with all the other 50-11 things I'm rotating for that spot where tying my Du-rag completely rubbed out.

WHY didn't I catch this earlier?

It seems like as soon as I get one area under control....another area starts ackin' up.erplexed


----------



## Stationwagon (May 18, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @Adrienne72. Help me out here. Your hair at your crown and edges are fine. But the hair around your collarbone has broken off. Do you mend you are experiencing breakage on your ends or do you mean something else?


 

Thanks for letting me join. I'm sorry. Let me clarify. Basically within the last 2 months the back of my hair near my collarbone has completely broken off. So it looks like I have an asymetricial hair cut (long on the sides over my ear and short in the back). For a while my edges over my ear were broken off, but they have grown back and the back of my hair just needs to catch up so my hair is all even. Part of me wants to just cut it all off and start fresh, but I feel that I need to learn to work with what I have. 

Please let me know if you need more information. Thanks.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my hairline. I'm installing big twists at the moment, so I won't be putting that extra tension on my edges with buns like I did last week.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2012)

[USER=17947 said:
			
		

> Adrienne72[/USER];15970043]Thanks for letting me join. I'm sorry. Let me clarify. Basically within the last 2 months the back of my hair near my collarbone has completely broken off. So it looks like I have an asymetricial hair cut (long on the sides over my ear and short in the back). For a while my edges over my ear were broken off, but they have grown back and the back of my hair just needs to catch up so my hair is all even. Part of me wants to just cut it all off and start fresh, but I feel that I need to learn to work with what I have.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more information. Thanks.


 
I think I understand. I think you may be a better fit in the Luscious Ends Challenge. This challenge is for people who are experiencing thinning or missing hair in their crown or their edges. You are welcomed to stay but I don't think this challenge is what you are looking for.


----------



## Stationwagon (May 19, 2012)

FaithVA - now I understand. I will look for the challenge you suggested and will leave this one. Thanks .


----------



## naturalfinally (May 19, 2012)

Just rinsed out an over night henna and beet juice treatment. Now I'm DC'ing with a mix of conditioners under my Hot Head heat cap. I'll steam in 30 minutes.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 19, 2012)

Applied castor oil to my edges.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 20, 2012)

I'm adding hair trigger, copper peptide and stinky stuff twice a day to my crown and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2012)

@naturalfinally

I'm using M/N & a growth oil by Naturelle Grow to the area where my Du-Rag practially snatched me Bald.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalfinally
> 
> I'm using M/N & a growth oil by Naturelle Grow to the area where my Du-Rag practially snatched me Bald.


 

Did you trash that du-rag? You should have had a burning ceremony


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

I am doing a mudwash today and letting the mudwash sit. My scalp is probably saying thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Did you trash that du-rag? *You should have had a burning ceremony*


 
@faithVA 

Gurl........errtime I think about it I get mad. 

Double-Tying those long strings too tight  

Before I realized it, the damage was done.

Now, I'm OD'ing on Growth Aides on that area.

I had bought a box of 15. I ended up giving them to my brother.erplexed


----------



## discodumpling (May 21, 2012)

My crown continues to thrive. Pain and discomfort is completely gone and the new hair no longer breaks. I'm not doing much with my hair and its working for us.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalfinally
> 
> I'm using M/N & a growth oil by Naturelle Grow to the area where my Du-Rag practially snatched me Bald.


 
Now you know better then to mention a growth oil that I haven't tried!!  Off to google Naturelle Grow growth oil!  With all of this oil that I'm applying my hair should "slide" into BSL in no time!!


----------



## naturalfinally (May 21, 2012)

Massaged my hair trigger, stinky stuff and copper peptide mix to my crown and and edges. Braided it up for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> *Off to google Naturelle Grow growth oil! With all of this oil that I'm applying my hair should "slide" into BSL in no time!!*


 
naturalfinally

Girl, here is the Oil.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/97091546/super-potent-growth-enhancement-hair-oil


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2012)

Applied oil to my edges.


----------



## gforceroy (May 22, 2012)

Started applying MN to edges and nape. Only has been 3 days since I started.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2012)

When I pull my hair up in the back, I realize how little density I have in the back. It's amazing because I always thought my hair was so thick.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalfinally
> 
> Girl, here is the Oil.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair have I mentioned how much I love you lately?!!!  You really ROCK!  I just purchased some from her Etsy site.  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (May 22, 2012)

Can I join please? If accepted, I will come back to update later


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2012)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];15993489]Can I join please? If accepted, I will come back to update later


 
Sure come on in.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 22, 2012)

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.* My crown is fine. I have two bald spots on my edges. 1 on the left and 1 on the right. The right side is really quite awful. The hair in those regions have always been a tad wispy but now they're just awful. Someone put in really tight cornrows in Feb and instead of taking it out, I bore the tightness. Fast forward to end of March when I took them down. The wispy hair came down as well. . 

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?* Massage the scalp every 2 days. Massage the bald spots ever evening and apply the oil mix every morning as well. 

*3. What products do you plan on using?*I was using ORS temple  balm initially but the reviews made me nervous so I stopped and switched  to a mix of coconut oil, olive oil, argan oil, JBCO, peppermint &  tea tree EO. I'm considering switching to a mix of JBCO and emu oil only  with EOs. I take omega 3,6,9 supplements with flax, borage and fish  oils. *

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?* Probably at the end of every month. Any shorter than that and I'll drive myself crazy looking for hair on the bald spots.

*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*I sure am!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

Still using M/N and a Growth Aide on my problem area(s).  

I also incorporated DC'ing with Mega-Tek every other week focusing on that area as well but applying all over for about an hour and then Steam with something Moisturizing. *tonight Darcy's Botanicals DC'er*

I read in another Thread that the makers of OCT & MT suggested that you should DC with it for several hours or overnight at least 1 per month.

I don't rest well with product in my hair, so Imma do the MT Rx for 1-several hours.  

One Saturday (when I have time), I will leave it on most of the day and DC afterwards.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2012)

Massaged a little HBCO into my edges.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 22, 2012)

Just finished my nightly routine of hair trigger, stinky stuff, copper peptide and a good massage on my crown and edges. I added some hempseed mix to my length along with some Shea moisture hair milk and braided it up for the night.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 22, 2012)

I just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, and I added a whole lot extra to my hairline. I massaged that in before too much ran down onto my ears. I am determined to have a full hairline, even though I didn't have one as a child.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 23, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, and I added a whole lot extra to my hairline. I massaged that in before too much ran down onto my ears. I am determined to have a full hairline, even though I didn't have one as a child.



@ NappyNelle, me too!!  You should see my pillows!  Talk about greasy! But my hairline will be tight!  yep!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2012)

Massaged in M/N and Hair Trigger Lightweight Formula


----------



## NappyNelle (May 23, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 24, 2012)

I'm about to do my scalp massage. I'm incorporating this product into my mix - *Organic Hair Energizer Hair Growth Booste*r. While reviews are mixed on it's regrowth potential, I do see a universal agreement that it allows hair to grow in thicker which I don't mind as well. I got free samples at the hair shop so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## afroette (May 24, 2012)

I've been reading this thread regularly and decided it's time to join now.

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.  My edges are shorter but not sparse. My crown is thinned badly in one area, recovering from bald spot.  The crown is also shorter.
2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? Daily massages with castor oil.
3. What products do you plan on using? JBCO and will began MT eventually
4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us? At least weekly
5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters? Of course.


----------



## gvin89 (May 24, 2012)

I'm still using Claudie's....


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2012)

afroette said:


> I've been reading this thread regularly and decided it's time to join now.
> 
> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. My edges are shorter but not sparse. My crown is thinned badly in one area, recovering from bald spot. The crown is also shorter.
> 2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? Daily massages with castor oil.
> ...


 
Welcome afroette. We will root you on as you work your plan. Hope you see results quickly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

Massaged in M/N and Trigger Lightweight.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 26, 2012)

After my ayuvedic cowash and DC, I added my stinky stuff, hair trigger and copper peptide to my crown and massaged I in. I also added a little glovers sulfur ointment to my crown and edges.


----------



## afroette (May 26, 2012)

Just massaged my scalp last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2012)

Massaged in M/N and a little Hairveda's Red Tea Creme


----------



## pinkness27 (May 26, 2012)

Has anybody experienced more dandruff from sulfur? Since adding it into my MN mix I've been getting a lot of dandruff around my edges.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 26, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> Has anybody experienced more dandruff from sulfur? Since adding it into my MN mix I've been getting a lot of dandruff around my edges.



I haven't. I actually have NO dandruff at all. Are you using any type of oil?  That might help.


----------



## pinkness27 (May 26, 2012)

naturalfinally I have been using jbco, MN, and sulfur mixed together. Maybe I need to add more oil to it?


----------



## naturalfinally (May 26, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> naturalfinally I have been using jbco, MN, and sulfur mixed together. Maybe I need to add more oil to it?



Castor oil should be good. How much sulfur did you use?  I'm wondering if something in the MN and sulfur didn't agree.


----------



## afroette (May 26, 2012)

massaged in JBCO in my scalp.  Just realized I should pay more attention to my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 26, 2012)

Applied my sulfur oil and massaged it in, concentrating on my hairline.


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 27, 2012)

B/c of my seborheic dermatitis I had to put applying oils to my scalp on hold. But I'll return to doing that with some essential oil mixed with a lighter oil. I've also started to wear a bonnet instead of my scarf so that my edges aren't as affected.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 27, 2012)

lilyofthenile have you tried using henna for your sd? I have been reading about henna being used for treating it. 

I am visiting my parents and have only been doing extra moisture on my nape. I ripped a cm square area leaving 2 inch long piece of hair right at the edge of the front of my head.  I was being dumb. I was doubling a stretchy head band that was too tight and it was hurting. So I ripped it of my head with some hair in it. At least I didn't yank it out and leave a bald spot.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 27, 2012)

That organic booster thingy I used made my hair so sticky. I applied mostly to my scalp but some got on my hair. I think I see a few new strands of hair but not from the organic thing though. I've been massaging my scalp for the last month. I've decided to take a pic tonight so I can document properly and not hallucinate hair growth.


----------



## afroette (May 27, 2012)

I tried taking a pic last night but it didn't work! Maybe my bathroom mirror isn't wide enough.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

afroette said:


> I've been reading this thread regularly and decided it's time to join now.
> 
> 1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges. My edges are shorter but not sparse. My crown is thinned badly in one area, recovering from bald spot. The crown is also shorter.
> 2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas? Daily massages with castor oil.
> ...


 
Welcome afroette


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. I put 10 to 14 more drops of each EO: sage, basil, lavender, thyme. I have 10 oz of this oil left  I don't like it though because I added wheat germ oil to it and its so heavy. Put I will just continue to use it until its gone. When I finish it up, I will add EOs to my HBCO and JBCO. I like those much better.

Oh yeah, and I gave myself a brief scalp massage and sat under  my heat cap for 20 minutes. Can't wait until my update pics in June. Hopefully I see some progress.


----------



## afroette (May 27, 2012)

DC with mega tek and massaged my scalp a little too much. Now DC with AOHSR and will add castor oil to crown and edges later tonight.


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 28, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> @lilyofthenile have you tried using henna for your sd? I have been reading about henna being used for treating it.



I've started to use ayurvedic powders such as brahmi and shikakai. But I'll definitely try henna as well as I've henna'd my hair before. Thank you, I haven't heard of henna being used to treat SD.


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

Almost forgot to massage in castor oil tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

Still doing M/N with something.  

Tonight I used a bit of Trigger with my M/N.  Applied to problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

Had a chance to look at my thin spots near my crown. It's still thin but its workable. I notice but probably no one else would. There is hair there it just isn't as dense as the other areas of my hair. I have been consciously parting my hair in different areas besides right down the middle. 

I have my hair in twists right now so its easier to see the thin spot. So I have oiled it with HBCO yesterday and today. I think I will add some EOs to it this week to give it some extra boost. Haven't been doing my massages as often as I used to. But still doing a scalp massage when I treat my whole scalp.

Hopefully I am still going in the right direction even if it isn't quickly.


----------



## SimJam (May 28, 2012)

Update from December

been using maxi hair vitamins and hair trigger


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

SimJam said:


> Update from December
> 
> been using maxi hair vitamins and hair trigger


 
Your edges look good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

SimJam

Great Progress Sim!


----------



## SimJam (May 28, 2012)

TNX Ladies .... Im overjoyed !!!!


----------



## afroette (May 28, 2012)

SimJam, your edges look really nice.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

I added a little EVOO, grapeseed oil and sunflower oil to my HBCO to thin it out a bit. I then added 10 to 14 drops of sage, basil, thyme and lavender. Going to use this in place of my castor oil blend to see how it works. 

Massage a little of the HBCO mixed with water into my edges and my crown.

I have about 1/2" of growth at the thin spots in my edges. That is definitely an improvement. I can put in mini 2 strand twists in those areas 

I can't decide whether I should apply my HBCO before I do my DC or after I cowash and get ready to style  Maybe on Sunday I will do it before and on Wednesdays I will do it after.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 30, 2012)

I think I see tiny hairs sprouting down further around my hairline... now I just hope the thin spots start to sprout more strands too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Still Massaging in M/N & Trigger Lightweight Formula


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't tell if the short hairs are breakage or new growth growing in but I swear my halo has gotten thicker. I think I need to be more gentle and take more time with detangling. *_sigh_* Maybe some finger detangling will help.


----------



## afroette (Jun 2, 2012)

Massaged in castor oil last night. Today I'll DC with MT


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 2, 2012)

I was so discouraged two days ago; I kept examining my hairline and an inch from it looking for strands of hair.  *sigh* Last night, I did a scalp massage and said a prayer.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> naturalfinally
> 
> Girl, here is the Oil.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/97091546/super-potent-growth-enhancement-hair-oil



My Naturelle Grow oils came while I was in South Carolina!!!  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2012)

@naturalfinally

I'm glad Girl!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

Oiled my crown and my edges with my HBCO/EO mix. Leaving it in overnight while I do an overnight DC on dry hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 3, 2012)

That mix I mentioned earlier gave me great big pimples along my hair line so I stopped using it. I now use a mix of castor oil, coconut oil, carrot oil, peppermint and tea tree essential oil with castor oil being the main component. I use regular castor oil. I will add emu oil into the mix in a few weeks. I also intend to starting taking biotin pills or multivitamins that already contain biotin. I also may get a blood work done just to make sure I'm not deficient of anything.


----------



## afroette (Jun 3, 2012)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> That mix I mentioned earlier gave me great big pimples along my hair line so I stopped using it. I now use a mix of castor oil, coconut oil, carrot oil, peppermint and tea tree essential oil with castor oil being the main component. I use regular castor oil. I will add emu oil into the mix in a few weeks. I also intend to starting taking biotin pills or multivitamins that already contain biotin. I also may get a blood work done just to make sure I'm not deficient of anything.



msbettyboop, ugh yeah I had to goto adding castor oil every other day because it was running onto my face and neck. Im still a grease monkey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

Using Trigger Hair Elixir (Featherweight) and a Dab of M/N on problem areas & throughout


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 3, 2012)

afroette said:


> @msbettyboop, ugh yeah I had to goto adding castor oil every other day because it was running onto my face and neck. Im still a grease monkey.



hey afroett, I only apply every other day and try to keep it light handed. I've had it run down the back of my neck once or twice as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

I put a small amount of HBCO/EO on my crown. I need to do it again this evening and apply it to my edges. I was a little quick about it earlier today.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 3, 2012)

@naturalfinally I scooped the sulfur about five times using this small little spatula and putting it into this little jar.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2012)

I realize that I went back on my medications in January, which may be why I am noticing my hairline thinning and experiencing a slowed growth. I'm glad I made that connection; now I don't feel as discouraged as I did, but more determined to turn it around.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 4, 2012)

I massaged castor oil into my hairline, then sealed the length of my hair with HH Coconut Yuzu Love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

Did a Mega-Tek DC today (at work) under my Wig.  

Did a Coffee, Tea Rinse and will massage in something good (focusing on problematic areas)


----------



## gforceroy (Jun 4, 2012)

I am still using MN on my edges. I think I am slowly seeing results.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 4, 2012)

I massaged my crown and edges with the stinky stuff, copper peptide, and a little Naturelle growth oil. I actually see an improvement with my edges (I think!)!!!!  I need to take a current pic and compare it to my starting pic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

naturalfinally said:


> I massaged my crown and edges with the stinky stuff, copper peptide, and a little Naturelle growth oil. *I actually see an improvement with my edges (I think!)!!!!* I need to take a current pic and compare it to my starting pic.


 
naturalfinally

That's Great News!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 5, 2012)

Used oyin hair dew and sealed with unpetroleum jelly nape only. I have lost my hair oil somewhere.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 5, 2012)

This the only challenge I'm really in.  I don't really do rollersets.  I just lay my hair down.  I want my edges to grow out to my ear.  That's my first goal now, a full ear-length blunt cut bob all healthy.  My edges, crown, bangs all down to my hair.  I'll just keep the nape and sides cut until everybody else catches up.  That'll be in line with my current regimen.  I just wash, DC, and lay my hair down w/ some leave-in and let it air-dry.  Then I go over it w/ a curling iron/flat iron just to take the lines out and then just use Profectiv as my daily moisturizer throughout hair and keep it laid down.  I'd like to get to where I don't even have to flat iron it.  I'll look into that and how I can better mold it while wet.  And wow once it's blunt and my bangs are longer I can just wear it down like that.  After that I'll start growing it longer, keeping it blunt as it grows down.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 5, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> @naturalfinally I scooped the sulfur about five times using this small little spatula and putting it into this little jar.



Pinkness27 - cut back or eliminate one of then and start adding stuff back a little at a time and see if you can pinpoint the issue. That's all I have! . I hope it helps. And others are welcome to chime in!!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 5, 2012)

Added my stinky stuff, copper peptide, and Naturelle GO to my crown and edges.  Massaged in well and braided it up for the night.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought biotin pills today (300 mcg). 2 tabs 3 times a day. I was looking for 500 mcg but the pharmacist suggested the lower dose to start with. I also read up on biotin and it seems washing hair with dark beer which has a significant amount of biotin is also a good idea. Has anyone tried this before? 

I hope combining the biotin and Omega 369 with my oil mix and low manipulation will provide a growth boost!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok, does anyone imagine they're losing more hair? I looked in the mirror tonight and it looked like a lot more hair was gone. Maybe it just looks a 100 times magnified now cos I'm paying so much attention to it. So annoying....;(


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> Ok, does anyone imagine they're losing more hair? I looked in the mirror tonight and it looked like a lot more hair was gone. Maybe it just looks a 100 times magnified now cos I'm paying so much attention to it. So annoying....;(


 
Yes I do. To counter that I take pictures at regular intervals so I can be sure. Usually, the pictures confirm that I am just antsy.

Hopefully it is just that you are paying too much attention to it.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 6, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Yes I do. To counter that I take pictures at regular intervals so I can be sure. Usually, the pictures confirm that I am just antsy.
> 
> Hopefully it is just that you are paying too much attention to it.



Dido what FaithVA said!!  I know that I should be bald right now!  Pictures will keep you sane!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2012)

Massaged in some M/N and Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Massaged with jbco tonight. Going to make a new MN batch with less sulfur tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 6, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, moisturized with CD Tui Spritz, and t hen slathered my strands with HH Coconut Yuzu Love. I braided my hair in nine, added castor oil to my ends, and decided to baggy. Yes, I did a lot tonight to baby my hair.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 7, 2012)

I took some pictures 3 weeks ago. I'm going to start takings pics every week now so I can stay sane. Thanks!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 9, 2012)

Added my stinky stuff and copper peptide to my crown and edges this morning and tonight. Did my usual massage to get it in and braided it up for the night.


----------



## afroette (Jun 9, 2012)

I based my crown before my relaxer today. i normally don't base. I know its bad.  I haven't done the castor oil on scalp but I'm going to. I noticed my former bald spot is finally beginning to keep up with the rest of my hair. yay!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

Oiled my moms scalp with BJCO, olive oil, sunflower oil and grapeseed oil. 

Oiled my scalp with HBCO oil blend with EOs. Sitting under my heat cap to let it sink in. Will cowash in a few minutes.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 10, 2012)

Just used JBCO throughout my scalp and I'm now under a baggy.  I tried banding but I did not like how 'raw' feeling it left my scalp, so I put on some JBCo and a little hair butter with tea tree oil to soothe it.  I've come too far with these edges to lose them again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade and M/N

Will continue to DC with Mega-Tek 1 hour (under plastic cap) throughout the Summer


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been slacking...hoping to regroup this week. However - my edges are filling in. I've been able to wear my hair back...I have flat twists and my edges made it into the twist! It doesn't look as scalpy...this is huge for me.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 12, 2012)

Added my stinky stuff, copper peptide and Naturelle GO to my crown and edges. Massaged it in. I'm being very consistent y'all!!


----------



## afroette (Jun 12, 2012)

Massaged in castor oil this morning


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2012)

Oiled my edges last night.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 12, 2012)

I am now watering my edges several times a day.  I spritz w/water- castor oil mix and seal w/jbco 2x.  And when I get my hands under water, I run them through my edges and massage.  I am also using Nexxus Biotin Creme 2x a day.  This is some intense edge & crown therapy!


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 12, 2012)

Performed my nightly routine of applying stinky stuff , copper peptide in emu oil, Naturelle GO to my crown and edges and then giving my scalp a vigorous massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

It's sort of Cool Here so Today I:

Got up early and Cowashed with Hairveda's Amala Creme Rinse

Slapped on some Mega-Tek, 2 Plastic Caps, Wig Cap & Wig
and DC'ed all day at work w/MT.

Came Home and Steamed with Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioner

Applied M/N and some It's Perfectly Natural Tea Pomade


----------



## afroette (Jun 12, 2012)

Just massaged in castor oil


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 13, 2012)

Been oyin dewing my nape. Been qhemetting my edges. Sealing both with jbco or unpetroleum. Found my Rosemary hair oil. I will start using it this weekend. 

My nape is so much better. I really messed up by using cotton scarfs and tying the knot in the same place. It has grown in a lot.


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm commenting because I've been using Jamaican Black Castor Oil on my edges for approximately one month and while it does not look like it's growing the hair in that region looks blacker.  I will know in another 2 months whether the hair in that region is growing.  One think I can say for sure, it is not getting worst.  

Background on my hair:  I've been wearing box braids for 2 years and 7 months and my edges did not grow an inch.  It stayed at the same length the entire time.  I have another 2 weeks before I texturize and I will continue to use the castor oil to see if it improves.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

Put my hair in flat twists. Used my castor oil blend to oil my edges and put some in the parts. Definitely have to do a good oiling and scalp massage on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 14, 2012)

Massaged and sealed my crown and edges with stinky stuff, copper peptide and naturalle GO. I'm blowing through my stinky stuff. This is bottle # 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2012)

Still massaging in M/N and "It's Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade.


----------



## afroette (Jun 14, 2012)

Massaged in castor oil. Is it possible my crown is thinner?? I tried checking to see if I had bald spots again but I didn't find any. Maybe the relaxed hair is unnatural to me after being kinky for a while...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

[USER=11841 said:
			
		

> Misseyl[/USER];16169853]I'm commenting because I've been using Jamaican Black Castor Oil on my edges for approximately one month and while it does not look like it's growing the hair in that region looks blacker. I will know in another 2 months whether the hair in that region is growing. One think I can say for sure, it is not getting worst.
> 
> Background on my hair: I've been wearing box braids for 2 years and 7 months and my edges did not grow an inch. It stayed at the same length the entire time. I have another 2 weeks before I texturize and I will continue to use the castor oil to see if it improves.


 
Please let us know if you see any improvement.


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Please let us know if you see any improvement.



Okay, I will report back the first week of August.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 14, 2012)

Still using Claudie's...


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jun 14, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I am now watering my edges several times a day.  I spritz w/water- castor oil mix and seal w/jbco 2x.  And when I get my hands under water, I run them through my edges and massage.  I am also using Nexxus Biotin Creme 2x a day.  This is some intense edge & crown therapy!



Where did u find the nexxus biotin creme virtuenow

I thought it was discountinued


----------



## afroette (Jun 14, 2012)

Just cowshed, going to add castor oil in a few minutes


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 14, 2012)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Where did u find the nexxus biotin creme @virtuenow
> 
> I thought it was discountinued



Oh really?  I had a container I stopped using a while ago.  Since it was full and I am working on on my edges/crown, I figured I would use it up!  If I didn't have this it would be straight jbco for the edges.  ETA: I just checked amazon.com and they have new bottles for sale.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, does biotin make anyone else feel quizzy? I take around 1800mcg a day as prescribed by the pharmacist.


----------



## afroette (Jun 15, 2012)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> Ok, does biotin make anyone else feel quizzy? I take around 1800mcg a day as prescribed by the pharmacist.



I take 5000 and I'm okay. Well, now that you mention it sometimes I feel weird if I bring my head up after bending down. But I've been thinking it's due to a need to reduce my dosage in a prescription.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 15, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> I take 5000 and I'm okay. Well, now that you mention it sometimes I feel weird if I bring my head up after bending down. But I've been thinking it's due to a need to reduce my dosage in a prescription.



Yes that's the feeling except it stays for most of the day. It's like I'm standing still but I still feel my head moving around if that make sense. I drank more water and ate more food but it's not going away .


----------



## Minty (Jun 15, 2012)

Just using trigger (with extra cayenne, garlic and onion) and alter ego garlic DC regularly.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok. I rinsed out my DC and added my stinky stuff, copper peptide, Naturelle GO, minoxidil, and some hair trigger to my scalp and massaged. I added grape seed oil and my hemp seed mix to the length along with some Giovanni DL and Komaza care Califia leave in. I braided it up so that this would soak in. Next I added long aid activator gel and eco styler gel and now my hair is in a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2012)

Still using M/N.  Using it with whatever Growth Aide D'Jour is close.


----------



## afroette (Jun 16, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> Yes that's the feeling except it stays for most of the day. It's like I'm standing still but I still feel my head moving around if that make sense. I drank more water and ate more food but it's not going away .



I've decided to go every other day to see if that makes a difference. i hate that feeling!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 16, 2012)

Last night, I massaged castor oil into my hairline. I think I'm becoming obsessive over it; I'm trying to relax, but I have an overwhelming feeling of dread when I look at it.


----------



## afroette (Jun 17, 2012)

first night of applying MN throughout my head. I might focus on my crown and sides more than other areas.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 18, 2012)

My crown is still doing well. For the most part I'm using only my castor evoo mix and only to moisturize my hair I only use my growth oil hrs before a shampoo. My hair is loving me lately probably cause I leave her alone to do what she do.

Vits: 1x per day nettle, saw palmetto& fish oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

This morning, put a little of the HBCO/EOs on my finger tips and massaged it into my crown.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 18, 2012)

hi ladies, I'm here with another update and pictures this time.  Back in april i posted day 1 and day 38 progress pictures.  The first two are those previously uploaded pictures as a reminder, and the last picture is today.  I am still using emu oil but not as much, I've started to use castor oil daily and emu oil 3-4 times a week.  I'm happy with the progress, its better than the bald spot I started with   I think the pinkish areas will remain bald/thin, I have lupus and I am thinking that has more to do with it.  I will see what my doctor says.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

[USER=305574 said:
			
		

> CurlsBazillion[/USER];16203977]hi ladies, I'm here with another update and pictures this time. Back in april i posted day 1 and day 38 progress pictures. The first two are those previously uploaded pictures as a reminder, and the last picture is today. I am still using emu oil but not as much, I've started to use castor oil daily and emu oil 3-4 times a week. I'm happy with the progress, its better than the bald spot I started with  I think the pinkish areas will remain bald/thin, I have lupus and I am thinking that has more to do with it. I will see what my doctor says.


 
I am glad you are seeing improvements. Keep on doing what you are doing. I don't know if you will see hair in the pinkish areas but its worth giving it a try. My progress has been slow but consistent. You have had some really good progress in a short period of time. I really think you will see more and more.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 18, 2012)

I've chucked out the biotin bills. I took it during food and in addition to the dizziness, I also had headaches and considerable blurry vision. msbettyboop don't wanna grow hair THAT much. erplexed

I went back to the pharmacy and picked up a hair, skin and nails formula with biotin as part of the components. I've been using it for the last two days and I feel just fine now.


----------



## afroette (Jun 18, 2012)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> I've chucked out the biotin bills. I took it during food and in addition to the dizziness, I also had headaches and considerable blurry vision. msbettyboop don't wanna grow hair THAT much. erplexed
> 
> I went back to the pharmacy and picked up a hair, skin and nails formula with biotin as part of the components. I've been using it for the last two days and I feel just fine now.



msbettyboop, are you taking the other b vitamins too balance out the biotin?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2012)

Using Hair Trigger and a Smidgen of M/N on the area where my Du-rag jacked me up.

Also, using Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer in that area as well. 

All Growth Aides are Full-Force in Rotation.

I'd like to come up & outta this Wig in 2013....so we'll see.erplexed

Will DC with Mega-Tek tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2012)

Just massaged some herb infused castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 19, 2012)

afroette said:


> @msbettyboop, are you taking the other b vitamins too balance out the biotin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



afroette, I've stopped using the bitoin. I'm using sundown naturals hair, skin and nails formula now which includes vitamin B - www.iherb.com/Sundown-Naturals-Hair-Skin-Nails-120-Caplets/32900. Do I need to be taking additional vitamin B to this as well?


----------



## afroette (Jun 19, 2012)

msbettyboop, those pills are probably balanced

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 19, 2012)

I just added some stinky stuff and that's all. I massaged and braided it up. Just too tired tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

I oiled my crown and edges with HBCO/EO oil blend. Not oiling as much since I've been cowashing.


----------



## afroette (Jun 20, 2012)

I've switched from massaging in jbco to jbco + MN.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

I am wearing a twist out today. I was sitting at my desk massaging my crown and it felt sooooo good. I can't wait to get home and oil my scalp and give myself a better massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" (Coffee Creme) and M/N


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 20, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my hairline.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

Using the Deva Curl Heaven in Hair Conditioning Treatment. The instructions say to massage it into the scalp for a dehydrated scalp. I definitely think my scalp is dehydrated. So last night I washed with the Deva Curl No Poo. I used the Heaven In Hair as a DC and rubbed it into my scalp and sat under my heat cap for 40 minutes. After I twisted up my hair I oiled my crown and edges with my castor/EO blend.

My scalp feels really good today.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pleased with the way my edges are starting to fill in....I did another set of flat twists away from the face and it didn't look too ridiculous.  I will take pics when I take these out so I can compare to January.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2012)

Right now using It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine and M/N.  

Applying to problem areas.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 23, 2012)

Those of you using emu oil, how much are you paying for it? Where are you getting it? TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

pinkness27

I got mine from Vitacost.  I can't remember how much?  Maybe like $22.00 for 4 ounces?

I haven't been using it much, very sparingly.

But I'll pull it out in the Fall.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2012)

Last night, I massaged sulfur oil into my edges.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 23, 2012)

Cowashed and added stinky stuff, copper peptides, naturelle growth oil and Hair Trigger growth elixir to my scalp and edges.


----------



## afroette (Jun 23, 2012)

About to apply MN to my head


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

I washed with mudwash this morning and really massaged my scalp with the mudwash. Then I massaged my scalp with the Deva Curl Heaven In Hair and baggying. My scalp feels so good. It feels clean and no itchies.


----------



## gforceroy (Jun 25, 2012)

I am still applying my MN mix to my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

Will use use Hairitage Hydrations Sprout or Hairitage's Cup of Joe on problem areas.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2012)

Have been massaging my scalp when I am doing my daily water rinse. And trying to break the habit of scratching my scalp  My scalp always itches when its wet. I think the scalp massages are going to work out well.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 27, 2012)

I started using HTGE once a day about a week ago.  I will know in a few weeks if its worth the purchase.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm loving the daily water rinse massages. And my scalp feels better. But man does it still itch. I am trying to break myself of the habit of scratching my scalp. But sometimes it just itch sooo badly. 

This morning I put my castor oil blend on my finger tips and gave myself a scalp massage to help get rid of the itchies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2012)

Using Hairveda's Red Tea Moisturizing Hair Creme. 

Just had a Relaxer (Tuesday) so I will resume all Growth Aides next week.

Will also start Visvical Hair Vitamins on Sunday. *crosses fingers*


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

Put a little HBCO/EO blend on my crown and my edges. I'm going to use the rest of this up by the end of July and then give myself a little break from the oils during my cowash test. I may still use oils but not on a schedule. Will definitely keeping doing the scalp massages under running water.

Not sure what progress I'm making but my scalp feels better.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 29, 2012)

Still on my Claudie's....balm on edges & nape and elixir on scalp


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 29, 2012)

I've recently stopped using gel. I only use light hold gels, but can't help but to think it could still dry out my hair. I use heavy butters for hold (around my edges) now-a-days.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with HBCO/eo blend with quick scalp massage. Going to try only applying oils to my scalp on DC day. But will continue to oil my edges. My scalp itches like crazy so need to narrow down if its the shampoo, conditioner, leave-in or the oil.


----------



## afroette (Jun 29, 2012)

Still applying MN and dreaming of a thick crown area.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jun 30, 2012)

I added my stinky stuff , copper peptide, naturelle GO, and some Glover palmate to my crown and edges. Massaged it in and bunned it up.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 1, 2012)

just got some liquid gold sulphur based growth aid. will start using it next week


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm no longer using Biotin Creme.  My skin has become sensitive to it for some reason.  I will focus on jbco and watering my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my edges.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2012)

Deva Curls Heaven in Hair conditioner suggests rubbing it into the scalp for dehydrated scalps. So rubbed some in and now sitting under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 2, 2012)

Every time I see the flyaways or feel the short hairs on my crown I get upset. My crown has seriously become my trouble spot. The hair there is a bit different from the rest in that it is very soft, super fine, and very easy to break off which is what happened over time.  It is now growing in which should make me happy but it has only made me notice the damage done even more since the hair likes to stick out of my braids.  I need to search through the fine hair threads to see how to properly care for this type of hair because so far I have been failing. erplexed


----------



## afroette (Jul 2, 2012)

i can't really tell if my crown is thickening. i think its impervious to everything. I'm still doing mix of MN and JBCO and garlic oil. Considering adding MSM to my diet.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

[USER=180120 said:
			
		

> Meritamen[/USER];16320585]Every time I see the flyaways or feel the short hairs on my crown I get upset. My crown has seriously become my trouble spot. The hair there is a bit different from the rest in that it is very soft, super fine, and very easy to break off which is what happened over time.  It is now growing in which should make me happy but it has only made me notice the damage done even more since the hair likes to stick out of my braids.  I need to search through the fine hair threads to see how to properly care for this type of hair because so far I have been failing. erplexed


 
Sorry your hair is/has broken off. I had similar breakage but my hair certainly wasn't soft in that area 

Hope you find some types of answers. Continue to baby your hair and hopefully it will come around.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

Not doing anything to my scalp at the moment. I am cowashing every day. I'm not oiling it or using Tresemme Naturals and my scalp feels really good. I think the water massages are helping as well. 

I will use the last of my HBCO tonight when I DC. I'm going to continue cowashing and see how that does.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 3, 2012)

Meritamen said:


> Every time I see the flyaways or feel the short hairs on my crown I get upset. My crown has seriously become my trouble spot. The hair there is a bit different from the rest in that it is very soft, super fine, and very easy to break off which is what happened over time.  It is now growing in which should make me happy but it has only made me notice the damage done even more since the hair likes to stick out of my braids.  I need to search through the fine hair threads to see how to properly care for this type of hair because so far I have been failing. erplexed



Meritamen what have you been doing for that section so far?


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 3, 2012)

So far I've been making progress with my edges by using HTGE w/ heaping tsp sulfur.  But on either side I have a really short section near my temples, it's not as good as it could be, but it's better than it was .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Still DC'ing with Mega-Tek.  Started Viviscal 07/01 will use these for 6 months.  Will try to use them 1 year.

On Problem Areas still using;
M/N
Trigger Growth Elixir
Claudie Revitalizer Temple & Hairline
It's Perfectly Natural "Root Food" and Tea-Lightful Pomade


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Sorry your hair is/has broken off. I had similar breakage but my hair certainly wasn't soft in that area
> 
> Hope you find some types of answers. Continue to baby your hair and hopefully it will come around.


Thanks. I needed to rant. I don't know how else to describe it, that part of my hair feels much softer than the rest since it much finer. Some hairs are almost baby fine  which baffles me.


NappyNelle said:


> @Meritamen what have you been doing for that section so far?


For the most part I had been treated that section like the rest of my hair. All I have changed in the past few months was that I take more time and am more patient with that area then the rest. I always twist that area instead of braid now. It seems to be working since the section is growing in. It's now I notice all the little hairs and it irks me.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 9, 2012)

Added HTGE , copper peptide (need to make more), and some stinky stuff to my crown and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2012)

Still 'babying' my problem areas (from my Du-Rag mishap).  

Will do an all day Mega-Tek DC'ing session tomorrow at work under my Wig.

I'm still Rotating M/N, Trigger etc (various stuff)....on that area as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

I really need to take an update picture but cowashing so much not sure when that will happen. Maybe I will at least do a picture of my front edges. Maybe I will do that over the weekend.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 9, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I really need to take an update picture but cowashing so much not sure when that will happen. Maybe I will at least do a picture of my front edges. Maybe I will do that over the weekend.



Me too.  I've been capturing pics of my crown and edges to test the stinky stuff and the HTGE. I really can see a difference in length more then thickness. I do think that my crown is filling in but it seems slow. Lawd  I wish it would hurry up!!


----------



## afroette (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey ladies, I have been applying MN daily and my crown has been growing YAY.  I hope MN also gives me thickness.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 10, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:
			
		

> So far I've been making progress with my edges by using HTGE w/ heaping tsp sulfur.  But on either side I have a really short section near my temples, it's not as good as it could be, but it's better than it was .



That's exactly the problem I have with my edges except yours look waaay better than mine! My right side is chopped up terribly


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 10, 2012)

I started having results when I stopped slicking my edges and nape. I applied product but I pulled down instead of smoothing up. Changing my methods and moisturizing those areas more made all the difference. I also washed this areas more often as well. I leave those sections out while in the shower.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Still using Claudie's but I haven't been as consistent...gotta get back on track


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 10, 2012)

My edges are doing very well since I stopped using gel to hold them back (only use shea butter and/or a leave in tied down with a scarf and HTGE on my scalp every night.  The shorter hair is coming in and I have more baby hair.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 10, 2012)

I now have beady beads along my edges from them growing in and curling up on themselves. I was playing with my hair today and noticed that there is a lot of fine hair growing in too. *Real baby hair! * I don't know what to do with myself right now. I would like to leave my edges alone so to allow them to grow in and thicken up but I wear my hair back and don't want to look completely unkempt from the halo effect and beady beads.  My crown area is growing in nicely. I keep it twisted and keep my hands out of it.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey y'all  I just finished washing my hair after rocking bantus for 7 days and then a 1 day out! I haven't gone that long without washing my hair since I started my HHJ in 2007! To be fair I did submerge myself a couple of times in the ocean...we were having a heatwave ya know?

The fact that I rocked the knots for SEVEN whole days is a testament to how well my thin/bald breaking crown is doing! Yeah the knot on top was smaller than the rest but it was a bonafied bantu! Tiny as hell but not so tiny as to make me self concious. So yaaaaaaay! Whoo hoo!! 

I've had no itching. No abnormal excessive breakage. And i'm still not doing much. I keep my hair in a bun because i'm lazy and it fits my current active lifestyle. But I make styling efforts on special occasions. I'm happy with my mid yr progress!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Tonight I'll use a little Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and some M/N on Problem Areas.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 14, 2012)

I massaged my edges with castor oil. I've been bunning a lot lately, but I'm back in twists now.


----------



## afroette (Jul 14, 2012)

Still doing MN. My crown has grown at least half an inch.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## daviine (Jul 16, 2012)

Not officially joining but want to be able to follow everyone's progress from my phone.  

Happy hair growing!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 16, 2012)

doing pretty well with applying liquid gold (sulphur based) growth aid.

been rotating with hair trigger and my hair has been doing well
In terms of vits I rotate between country life maxi hair and my own hair cocktail (MSM, biotin, evening primrose oil and omega 3)


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur concoction. 

It looks like my hairline is growing closer toward my eyebrows on the sides that massage the most; there is also tufts of short hair that I can usually catch into my braided-base twists, but it seems as if there is more than normal there now. I'm glad that I can see the rewards of my efforts. I hope I am experiencing good growth in other areas of my scalp.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm using Nexxus Pro Mend on my ends in the morning and sealing at night with castor oil.

I know Nexxus won't really mend my split ends, but it helps my ends look better and it seems pretty moisturizing.


----------



## afroette (Jul 16, 2012)

Still doing my MN mix. I am so happy with my crown growth!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 18, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2012)

Still Using M/N on problem areas along with other Pomades, Lotion, Oils, Cremes, Grease etc.....

*you get the picture*....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

Since I wear my hair in a puff several days a week, I give myself a scalp massage while I'm sitting at my desk.

I used up my HBCO. Now I need to mix my JBCO with some essential oils and start working on my scalp again. Will try to do this by Sunday. Not sure if I will add another oil to it.

Tonight I put straight JBCO on the right side of my crown and on my temples.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Ladies just checking in, I'm still sticking to my reggie. I have to be honest, I don't see any changes but I moisturize my edges twice a day, I don't ever want them to be dry. At first it seemed like work but now it's just second nature. I'm hoping by the time I do a comparison photo at the end of the year I will be able to see a difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2012)

Massaged in a little M/N with It's Perfectly Natural Tea Pomade


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

[USER=25764 said:
			
		

> Firstborn2[/USER];16431787]Hi Ladies just checking in, I'm still sticking to my reggie. I have to be honest, I don't see any changes but I moisturize my edges twice a day, I don't ever want them to be dry. At first it seemed like work but now it's just second nature. I'm hoping by the time I do a comparison photo at the end of the year I will be able to see a difference.


 
I looked at your beginning pics, and your edges didn't seem that bad. The only suggestion I may have is to perhaps add some EOs to your castor oil: sage, basil, thyme, lavender to increase the circulation and to give your edges a quick and gentle massage a few times a week.

But its possible that your edges don't have an issue. They may just look thin to you.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 19, 2012)

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Ladies just checking in, I'm still sticking to my reggie. I have to be honest, I don't see any changes but I moisturize my edges twice a day, I don't ever want them to be dry. At first it seemed like work but now it's just second nature. I'm hoping by the time I do a comparison photo at the end of the year I will be able to see a difference.



I agree with Faith, plus, the growth can sneak up on you like it did for me. I was really discouraged because I felt that my efforts were going to waste, but then I noticed an increase in baby hair further down my forehead, and the 'old' baby hair increased in length. Stay encouraged Firstborn2, and you will see a difference.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it too late to join this challenge?? I have been PS in buns for the whole summer, mostly because its too hot to do anything else. I just got bangs cut as well and today I was looking at them and noticed that the hair along my hairline was thinner (Probably from the buns... I slicked those things back like no other).

*1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.*
Hairline is intact but there seems to be less hair per area of scalp. In other words, my hair seems less dense and less thick at the hairline. Also, the hair at my edges were always shorter but now they are starting to feel like they are barely hanging on. My crown is inches shorter than the rest of my hair but I have a layer cut so it doesn't look too crazy.

*2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?*
NO MORE BUNS/ PULLING ON MY EDGES. Like I said, I have a bang that is over my forehead now, so I won't be putting stress on my edges. For the rest of my hair, I will be using jaw clips. I will loosely clip my hair every day instead of high stress styles like bunning or ponytailing. I'll save those two high stress hair styles for when I need to look nice. For now I'm in class & studying so I have no reason to be having a slick back bun everyday. Also, I just got a relaxer in June and I will try to stretch until december. If I do relax, I will pull out my edges and ask the stylist not to relax those areas because they are weak and fragile. I will also stop wrapping my hair since thats taking a toll on my temples.

*3. What products do you plan on using?*
Bee Mine Sulfur every other night. I will apply it to my finger and then apply it directly to my scalp. I also asked some family to send me some real huile masketi from Haiti (basically like JBCO). It makes hair thick and long. I will apply that on my whole scalp (focusing on crown and edges) on the days I don't use Bee Mine w/ sulfur.

*4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?*
At least every week 


*5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?*
Of course!! 

Optional
*1. What questions do you have?*
I have bangs so in order to let them look nice I have to straighten them after a wash. I only used the hair straightener 2 times so far (when I got them cut at the salon and today after my rollerset). I will rollerset my hair every week like normal... I'll try to not use the flat iron on this area however if it looks ugly/ frizzy then I will have no choice but to use 1-2 passes on a very low setting. Is this bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Still using It's Perfectly Natural Tea-Lightful Pomade & now It's Perfectly Natural's "Root Food" with M/N on problem areas.

Especially around the Periphery where tying my Du-rag snatched me BALD.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

[USER=340607 said:
			
		

> lovebug10[/USER];16452283]Is it too late to join this challenge?? I have been PS in buns for the whole summer, mostly because its too hot to do anything else. I just got bangs cut as well and today I was looking at them and noticed that the hair along my hairline was thinner (Probably from the buns... I slicked those things back like no other).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome! Try adding scalp massages to your regimen as well to increase the circulation in your scalp. The crown is the first area to let us know that we are having problems. When that hair starts to change or have issues its like a warning. 

And unless you have really strong hair, using the flat iron even on your bang may cause you to have some issue. It will depend on how often you flat iron and on how well you are keeping your hair moisturized from day to day.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

Mixed up a new oil blend. Used 2 oz of JBCO, 1 oz of olive oil, 1 oz of grape seed oil, 1 oz of sunflower oil and drops of Vitamin E. Put in 14 to 16 drops each of basil, thyme, rosemary and lavender.

I oiled my entire scalp with it today and massaged it into each section. I am not baggying for 30 to 45 minutes. Will rinse and massage and then prepoo.

My crown is not as thick as it could be but I can definitely tell its thicker than it was. When I get my cut in August I will post pictures because it will be easy to see my scalp then.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2012)

Last night I massaged my edges with sulfur oil.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry hairline and nape I am not taking care of you tonight. Too tired. I will be nice tomorrow. I just caint. I am exhausted.


----------



## afroette (Jul 23, 2012)

I need to get back on massaging my crown! Ive only been rubbing in MN mix with JBCO.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks faithVA! I will deffinitely incorporate the scalp massages and be mindful of how often I use the heat on my bangs.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 23, 2012)

I just co-washed my hair cause my Ecostyler made it too hard to put my stuff on my scalp.  So co-washed with Nexxus reconstructor and J-pak reconstructor and came out with extra soft hair!!  I added some Afroveda Pur whipped gelly, some Giovanni SAS and then some stinky stuff, and copper peptide. Sealed with GSO and HTGE. Braided it up for the night. Almost no shedding.  I massaged my crown and edges too.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 23, 2012)

I need to read through this whole thread my edges are "ate up" because of my twists.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 24, 2012)

I thank Jesus for  this thread since I started moisturizing my Edges 2 a day sometimes even 3 times a day,I have noticed a huge and I'm talking huge.
I no longer need to brush them they just look a- okay even my baby sis noticed a difference she's a natural and her hair is coming along so well. 
My crown needs  a bit of work but it's growing out very nicely. Thanks for all the tips. These small changes have made a big help.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 24, 2012)

I applied HTGE into my edges and massaged it in.  I've got to remember to give myself regular scalp massages cause they really make a difference.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 27, 2012)

Soooooo, I've had an awful setback. Not sure how it happened, but my edges on the right side knotted up and popped off! I'm so hurt because it took 2 years to grow. I will be trying again...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 27, 2012)

gvin89


----------



## lovebug10 (Jul 27, 2012)

Used Bee Mine Sulfur last night. I found that the best way is to part the hair with a comb, apply with applicator tip to the scalp. And continue to do this until the whole head is covered.



Onhergrind09 said:


> I applied HTGE into my edges and massaged it in.  I've got to remember to give myself regular scalp massages cause they really make a difference.



Onhergrind09 do they really make a difference? I think I'm going to make myself do scalp massages whenever I watch a movie or TV and hopefully I can get into the habit of doing it every night before bed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> Used Bee Mine Sulfur last night. I found that the best way is to part the hair with a comb, apply with applicator tip to the scalp. And continue to do this until the whole head is covered.
> 
> 
> 
> @Onhergrind09 do they really make a difference? I think I'm going to make myself do scalp massages whenever I watch a movie or TV and hopefully I can get into the habit of doing it every night before bed.


 
Scalp massages really make a difference. I think for me they are actually more important than what I am putting on my scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 27, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Soooooo, I've had an awful setback. Not sure how it happened, but my edges on the right side knotted up and popped off! I'm so hurt because it took 2 years to grow. I will be trying again...


 
I'm so sorry you had a setback. If you do figure out what happened please let us know. We know growing the edges can be tough.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 27, 2012)

I just noticed my v on my left side is more sparse than the v on the right side. I thought my edges were fine when I was relaxed, but I grew new edges since going natural. I am not loving them as they are not as full or long as my old edges. I feel like shaving them off.

I need to read this thread so they catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 27, 2012)

Every time I read this thread, I do a quick scalp massage. Just figured out why my nape is always grows faster than the rest of my hair. It is three times as thick. Instead of being sad, it gave me hope that the rest of my head can get that thick as well.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 27, 2012)

I did a little mini length check on the bang and side areas and it made me more optimistic. I made a mini goal of my bang area touching my chin and my sides reaching CBL/SL. The parts that are growing in are at my eyebrows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

Using It's Perfectly Natural's "Root Food" and a bit of M/N on problem areas.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Jul 27, 2012)

lovebug10, they really do.  It's been one of the hardest things for me to incorporate into y regimen but once I started doing it I realized I need it. To make sure that I do it I break it up throughout the day, I'll maybe do a minute before getting out of bed in the morning, a minute while in the car at a red light, a minute while waiting for a movie to load, a minute before bed.  That's how I've been able to stay consistent, trying to do even five minutes consecutively just does not work for me.  As with everything figure out what works for you, that way you'll stick to it .


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 28, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my edges.


----------



## Minty (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey ladies. -- yes reminder....scalp massage. Using up trigger and leaving it alone.


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 28, 2012)

I added emu oil into my mix and I've been applying it twice a day. I don't check the area at all as I was driving myself insane. I just apply and style. I'm also going to start rolling those spots as from next week. Hopefully, the rolling will stimulate the follicles some more. Not using heat anymore at all has helped immensely as well.

ETA, I also started drinking bamboo leaf tea. It's supposed to be high in silica and very good for hair, skin and nails.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 28, 2012)

I washed my DC out this morning (pure laziness!) and added my stinky stuff, copper peptide and HTGE to my crown and edges. I massaged it in and let it dry a little before adding my aloe vera gel for detangling.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 28, 2012)

Checking in...guess who got sunburn on her scalp? Lemme tell yall how God works. Im at the beach laughing at the white folks with sunblock on their parts & within hrs im wishing id have done the same! Lesson learned. I hope I haven't caused a setback.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 28, 2012)

discodumpling said:
			
		

> Checking in...guess who got sunburn on her scalp? Lemme tell yall how God works. Im at the beach laughing at the white folks with sunblock on their parts & within hrs im wishing id have done the same! Lesson learned. I hope I haven't caused a setback.



Wtf, I never hair of scalp burns from the sun but then again it is skin but I guess barely talked about


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

[USER=23037 said:
			
		

> discodumpling[/USER];16498737]Checking in...guess who got sunburn on her scalp? Lemme tell yall how God works. Im at the beach laughing at the white folks with sunblock on their parts & within hrs im wishing id have done the same! Lesson learned. I hope I haven't caused a setback.


 
What are you using to soothe it?

Don't have any experience but maybe mixing AVG/AVG and vitamin E oil or olive oil and applying it to the scalp may help.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 28, 2012)

faithVA and NappyNelle, thanks so much! I will continue with babying them in hope that they will grow back.


----------



## naturalfinally (Jul 28, 2012)

discodumpling said:
			
		

> Checking in...guess who got sunburn on her scalp? Lemme tell yall how God works. Im at the beach laughing at the white folks with sunblock on their parts & within hrs im wishing id have done the same! Lesson learned. I hope I haven't caused a setback.



I am so sorry to hear this!  I agree with Faithva about the aloe Vera gel, vitamin E mix. It should help.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 28, 2012)

I've worn scalp baring styles my whole life! For God's sake i'm West Indian, born and (somewhat) raised in the Caribbean I have never experienced a sunburn on my scalp! Since i'm still on vacay I don't have access to alot of stuff that I have at home. BUT my Mama has some JBCO so i've been using that on the affected area after co-washing. It's still a little tender but i haven't allowed it to get worse cause I bought a big old sun hat! 
Thx for the excellent suggestions ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

I need to do better at keeping this thread moving.

Yesterday, I cut my hair to 2" so I am starting over. So since its so short, I thought it was a good time to take pics of my scalp. My hair is still thin at the crown. I know this because i can feel it. But it looks and feels like its better than it was 2 years ago.

I will take pictures again as it gets longer. Sometimes its easier to see the thinning as the hair gets longer.


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am now using MN, MT, MTG, emu oil, coconut oil, and hair trigger in a spray bottle on my edges. Im spraying twice a day.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 6, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I need to do better at keeping this thread moving.
> 
> Yesterday, I cut my hair to 2" so I am starting over. So since its so short, I thought it was a good time to take pics of my scalp. My hair is still thin at the crown. I know this because i can feel it. But it looks and feels like its better than it was 2 years ago.
> 
> I will take pictures again as it gets longer. Sometimes its easier to see the thinning as the hair gets longer.



faithVA, your hair looks nice - I love the color. I can't "see" any thin areas. I know it's not what you had planned, but hopefully it will all work out in your favor. I hear you grow quicker after a good cut and ridding yourself of damage. I just cut a few inches to get rid of my splits and frayed ends. It's my hope to switch my focus to the health if my hair and not so much on the length in hopes to not have my ends get like that again.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16560913]@faithVA, your hair looks nice - I love the color. I can't "see" any thin areas. I know it's not what you had planned, but hopefully it will all work out in your favor. I hear you grow quicker after a good cut and ridding yourself of damage. I just cut a few inches to get rid of my splits and frayed ends. It's my hope to switch my focus to the health if my hair and not so much on the length in hopes to not have my ends get like that again.


 
Thanks! Definitely not what I planned but  It's life and I have to deal with it now. 

I didn't see any thin areas either. I do have a small section that I'm still working with but with it short like this I should be able to get to my scalp easier. So maybe I can heal it over the next 4 months. My hair is way different than the first time I big chopped. Not exactly sure why but it is. 

I am also switching my focus from length to health. I do want some length though  First a puff then a bun. So whatever lengths those are, I'm good.


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 15, 2012)

Didn't wait a week to start applying MN mix on edges after my relaxer. Too impatient. 

Reading other threads and seeing how buns can make edges worse. I don't make the pony tail too tight so hopefully that won't be the case. Also read about cotton headbands doing the same. Darn I just bought some. I'll see if I can find the receipt, but I ripped the packaging so prob not going to get my money back. 

I usually weave it up for winter. I'll miss the convenience. 

I don't really like doing the side part. I wish I could just do a slicked back pony tail/bun.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Didn't wait a week to start applying MN mix on edges after my relaxer. Too impatient.
> 
> Reading other threads and seeing how buns can make edges worse. I don't make the pony tail too tight so hopefully that won't be the case. Also read about cotton headbands doing the same. Darn I just bought some. I'll see if I can find the receipt, but I ripped the packaging so prob not going to get my money back.
> 
> ...


 
If you moisturize your edges well, you can wear the headbands every now and then.

I noticed even with my puffs, even if they aren't tight, if I do them too frequently they stress my edges. So I just make sure I give them a break.

Its the same with headbands. If you pull your hair back too often you may notice it around your edges.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2012)

I have resisted the temptation to wear a headband every day. I did the first week of my cut. But around the weekend, I found a way to give my twa some texture so I felt comfortable wearing it without a headband. I can notice a difference in my edges just wearing the headband for a few days.


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok, so after weeks of trial and error, here's the hair growth regimen/tools I've stuck with for the past two weeks:

1. Drinking bamboo tea everyday. Apparently high in silica and very good for hair, skin and nails. 
2. Massaging my thin spots every night and my entire scalp 2ce a week with rejuvenate potent castor oil. This oil has some pretty nice stuff in it. sometimes I alternate with my other oil mix which contains carrot oil, coconut oil, emu oil, castor oil, and essential oils. 
3. Hair, skin and nail vitamins 2ce a day.
4. Rolling my scalp once a month to start with.
5. Reduced manipulation to wash days only. 

I'm sticking with this and not adding any new stuff until November when I take an assessment. The thin spots don't look as dismal as they did when I started but I still can't pull my hair back.


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 17, 2012)

Checking in..I am still applying MN my edges. The right side is almost completely filled in, but the left side not so much. One of my hair goals is to have full edges. If I reach that goal I will post before and after pics.. if I think I can bare the embarrassment...


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 18, 2012)

Spritzed my hair, then used sulfur oil on my scalp. I concentrated a lot of oil on my edges and massaged it in gently. I believe my edges are filling in nicely, so I do hope my belief is becoming my reality.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2012)

Checking in. Tardy to the Party!

Still 'babying' the area where I had my Durag tied too tightly under my Wig. 

Still rotating several things on that area:

It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food & IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade
Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"
Mega-Tek (DC'ing with that)following up with Moisturizing DC'er
M/N 
Various Oils
Viviscal 2x per day
Drinking a Tablespoon of Liquid Silica
And still Tea Rinsing.

I'm a slow-grower, but things are filling in that area nicely. As long as I don't have a set-back, I'm good.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank God my edges are making a serious comeback, I will be back with picts on DC day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 21, 2012)

^Wonderful!

Massaged my edges with HH Sprout.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 21, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Soooooo, I've had an awful setback. Not sure how it happened, but my edges on the right side knotted up and popped off! I'm so hurt because it took 2 years to grow. I will be trying again...



It's been a minute...sorry I've been MIA.  My right edges are trying to recover.  Left are still doing well.  I'm still using Claudie's and hope to see consistent growth.


----------



## sheanu (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine are coming in as well. I have a normal hairline again but I just need to thicken it up lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Any ladies planning on posting progress pics during the 4th quarter?


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Any ladies planning on posting progress pics during the 4th quarter?



I will if my edges are no longer hideous.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated pics of my edges, I can never get the pics to face the right direction, smh.
  The first three picts are of my edges as of yesterday, the last two were taken in Feb 2012 after let I a braider with a questionable hairline of her own cornrow my hair...suffice to say never again.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Onhergrind09 said:


> Updated pics of my edges, I can never get the pics to face the right direction, smh.


 
Your edges look really good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2012)

Massaged in sulfur oil.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2012)

On Friday, massaged my scalp with my oil, covered with DC and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Right now my hair looks like it has filled in all over. But I think I will see the difference one my hair grows out. Going to try to stay consistent with my weekly treatments for the rest of the year. Going to go for 1 midweek and 1 weekend.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 27, 2012)

Massaged in coconut oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2012)

Massaged in the last bit of my sulfur oil to my whole scalp, and then used JBCO on my hairline.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 5, 2012)

I cannot sleep with anything on my head. I am aware of it all night. Satin sheets it is. Rubbed in jbco this morning.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 5, 2012)

i have been faithfully keeping my edges moisturize everyday 2x aday with JBCO and I have seen no change with my edges


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2012)

[USER=25764 said:
			
		

> Firstborn2[/USER];16769009]i have been faithfully keeping my edges moisturize everyday 2x aday with JBCO and I have seen no change with my edges


 
try adding some essential oils to your jbco: basil, thyme, rosemary, lavender.

And/or mix it with some AVG to give it more moisture.

Oils by themselves did nothing for my hair.


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been massaging my scalp for 1 minute after applying my sulphur mix and hanging my head upside down for 1 minute/ daily.  So far so god .


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> try adding some essential oils to your jbco: basil, thyme, rosemary, lavender.
> 
> And/or mix it with some AVG to give it more moisture.
> 
> Oils by themselves did nothing for my hair.



I have been using plain water to moisten my edges and then sealing with JBCO. I will try your suggestions as well. Which brand of AVG are you using . I have a  bottle of Fruit of the Earth or should I try another brand?


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 5, 2012)

Anybody using a dht blocker in their edges?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

@pinkness27

I'm using Saw Palmetto (Tea Rinse) to block DHT. Also, Coffee/Black Tea Rinses also block/remove DHT

And I'm also using other product(s) that also help block/remove DHT.


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

How do you feel it is working?

Saw Palmetto (Tea Rinse)-are you cracking open the pills and using it with tea to wash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

pinkness27

Coffee & Tea Rinses have really been helping.  It's the best _overall addition_ I've done to my Regimen in 2012.  (Definitely) For me, almost immediate results.

I've been using the Saw Palmetto Tea Bags (Alvita Brand from Vitacost).  I've also been Tea Rinsing with:

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Lipton's Black Pearl Tea

And several others.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2012)

Firstborn2 said:


> I have been using plain water to moisten my edges and then sealing with JBCO. I will try your suggestions as well. Which brand of AVG are you using . I have a bottle of Fruit of the Earth or should I try another brand?


 
Fruit of the Earth is fine. Moistening with water is good. Maybe try 30 days with the AVG. 

I only use oil and EOs. That has worked great for me. I will use the AVG only when I am prepooing.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 6, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Massaged in sulfur oil.



I might need to try this, I have some sulphur.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2012)

Firstborn2 said:


> I might need to try this, I have some sulphur.



Firstborn2 It won't hurt to try, especially if you're not seeing the progress you were hoping for. At the moment I'm seeping herbs into castor oil to make the base for my latest sulfur mix. I see a difference in thickness throughout my hair, so I'm trying to be more patient with my edges.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

With my twa, my hair seems denser so I have been neglecting my oil scalp treatments. Today, I misted my hair and applied my scalp oil. I massaged it in and hung over while also scalp massaging to get the blood flowing to my head. I am baggying now. Not going to do  the heat cap.

But I am going to work out, so that should give me a heated affect for at least 45 minutes. 

I am also trying the GHE method. I've cleaned up my diet. And I have been consist with my supplements.  

Trying to get back on track


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 9, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my edges.

A stranger at the supermarket complimented my hair and hairline on Friday; it was an older black man, so I found it kind of weird. I get compliments fairly regularly, but no one ever acknowledged my edges. lol SO started laughing and said, "He must know you're obsessed about your hair... maybe he saw pictures online." 

ETA: faithVA you are on a rollll! Go girl!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Massaged sulfur oil into my edges.
> 
> A stranger at the supermarket complimented my hair and hairline on Friday; it was an older black man, so I found it kind of weird. I get compliments fairly regularly, but no one ever acknowledged my edges. lol SO started laughing and said, "He must know you're obsessed about your hair... maybe he saw pictures online."
> 
> ETA: @faithVA you are on a rollll! Go girl!


 
Is that a new pick up line NappyNelle? Girl can I holla at you. You've got good edges? 

Your hair is beautiful. And so are you.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 13, 2012)

When I pressed my hair my edges were thicker. I have struggled with my edges when I stopped using heat.

 My natural edges need to be straight, sort of. They don't like gel. They don't like being laid down. 

I am pressing my hair for an event. I think I  going to weekly press my edges and nape. I think I said this months ago.

 I am still going to use jbco and Rosemary hair oil.

I will do this until Christmas and come back and share my results.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 15, 2012)

Massaged in sulfur oil last night.


----------



## afroette (Sep 15, 2012)

my crown has made a lot of improvement thank god


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm trying to use this Neem & Nettle Pomade on my problem area(s).  But it STANKS to High Heaven.

Does anyone know if it's the Neem or the Nettle?  (Or a Combo).  

It stanks so bad, but I love the way it feels on my: Nape, Crown, Edges.  SMH....


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 15, 2012)

^^its the neem. I the oil im trying to use up. I rather use the powder in my rinse mix.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 16, 2012)

I discovered a bald spot on my crown last night. WHY..!? How did this happen? I'm prostrate with grief right now....


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];16848009]I discovered a bald spot on my crown last night. WHY..!? How did this happen? I'm prostrate with grief right now....


 
Is it small? I know you feel bad, but at least you found it early. And there are lots of things you can do about it. :hug:


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Is it small? I know you feel bad, but at least you found it early. And there are lots of things you can do about it. :hug:



I guess it's small but it looks like the size of china to me right now. I can actually see my scalp!!!  What can I do about it? I'm so panicked now, I'm imagining hidden bald spots all over my head.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> I guess it's small but it looks like the size of china to me right now. I can actually see my scalp!!! What can I do about it? I'm so panicked now, I'm imagining hidden bald spots all over my head.


 
Panic won't help you. Try to relax. Trust me, many of us in here have lost more hair than you can imagine and have or are growing it back.

First you may want to try to look at the past 6 months and see if you can identify why you have a ball spot. That will help in deciding what to do next.

I know this thread is long but you may want to read through it to see the many suggestions and therapies people are using.

I kept my therapy simple. I mixed oils with essential oils and I massaged it into my scalp 1 to 3x a week. You can see my before and after pictures in my album.

We all do different things so you have to decide which method you want to use.


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 16, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Panic won't help you. Try to relax. Trust me, many of us in here have lost more hair than you can imagine and have or are growing it back.
> 
> First you may want to try to look at the past 6 months and see if you can identify why you have a ball spot. That will help in deciding what to do next.
> 
> ...



The only possible explanation is bunning. I do lose more hair than I'm comfortable with on wash days but I don't do that enough to lead to a bald spot. I however bun a lot. It's never tight though. I guess I'm going to start doing what I do to my edges to the spot as well and stop using scrunchies or hair ties. Today I did a french roll with pins and put a flexi 8 on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> *^^its the neem.* I the oil im trying to use up. I rather use the powder in my rinse mix.


 
hair4romheaven

Thanks Girl...

Lawd...That's some stanky stuff right there.....

_*cough*_ I have some on now. Wrapped in Sara Wrap. Will cowash it out in the a.m.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 17, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Many of us experience issues with our crowns and edges. This is both a challenge and a support group to love our crowns and edges back to a healthy, full and luscious state.
> 
> Challenge Starts: 01/01/2012
> Challenge Ends: 12/31/2012
> ...


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome to the challenge CafedeBelleza!

I massaged sulfur oil into my edges. I see a few more strands popping up in the once-smooth spot on my right side. I hope the progress continues. 

faithVA Will you be hosting a Crown & Edges challenge next year? I need it for accountability.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA *Will you be hosting a Crown & Edges challenge next year? I need it for accountability.*


 
NappyNelle

I Agree.  My area where I had the durag mishap will more than likely take next year to completely fill back in......

Working extra hard on it tho'.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Welcome to the challenge @CafedeBelleza!
> 
> I massaged sulfur oil into my edges. I see a few more strands popping up in the once-smooth spot on my right side. I hope the progress continues.
> 
> @faithVA Will you be hosting a Crown & Edges challenge next year? I need it for accountability.


 
I will do it just for you. I've been slacking on my oil treatments. So I need to do it for me.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyNelle
> 
> I Agree.  My area where I had the durag mishap will more than likely take next year to completely fill back in......
> 
> Working extra hard on it tho'.



IDareT'sHair I'm sorry it seems like it will take so long.  I also think I need another year to have a hairline that won't leave me feeling self-conscious. I'd rather have fuzzy beady-bees than the Naomi effect.

Your oils challenge has really made a difference in the quality and health of my hair. I had oils for years and basically stopped using them when I started cutting off my hair color. Had I changed the oils I was using, and researched ceramides, I wouldn't have had to cut nearly three years' worth of progress. 



faithVA said:


> I will do it just for you. I've been slacking on my oil treatments. So I need to do it for me.



Yay! I really appreciate it. We will can support each other in our efforts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2012)

NappyNelle

This is a good support group.  And it helps you stay focused on the problem area(s).

Glad we're in this together!

Right. The Oil Challenge has been extremely helpful.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=6275" said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/URL];16859473]@IDareT'sHair I'm sorry it seems like it will take so long.  I also think I need another year to have a hairline that won't leave me feeling self-conscious. I'd rather have fuzzy beady-bees than the Naomi effect.
> 
> Your oils challenge has really made a difference in the quality and health of my hair. I had oils for years and basically stopped using them when I started cutting off my hair color. Had I changed the oils I was using, and researched ceramides, I wouldn't have had to cut nearly three years' worth of progress.
> 
> ...


 
Are you going to host the Twist Challenge Next Year  Please  

I don't have any hair right now, but I am hoping to have enough by January.  I never thought I would miss twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay, you miss twists! We miss you in the thread. The challenge will continue to run, and MeowMix or I will make the threads.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> I Agree. My area where I had the durag mishap will more than likely take next year to completely fill back in......
> 
> Working extra hard on it tho'.


 
It's kinda late for me to be part of this year, but I will be in the 2013 Challenge...working hard on my edges, but I really need to be in a challenge.  My hair is growing nicely so I need these edges to fill in.  I think a lot of culprits affected it, but too frequent Dominican blowouts, med change, and even brushing too hard on my buns (I have since put my brush away!!! when I realized I could just smooth wet buns with my hands).  

Currently during daily massages of MN, apricot, WGHO, and a few drops of pepermint oil.  One spot has started filling in but I then I noticed another spot!  So, I'm agressively working on this.  Also, using Alter Ego Garlic Mask every other wash day and just started tea rinses every wash dry to keep every hair on my head!

As far as styles, my main style is twistouts and no more than 1x/month direct heat.  I bun frequently, but try to stay away from anything that can be too tight.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2012)

[USER=323597 said:
			
		

> jprayze[/USER];16861533]It's kinda late for me to be part of this year, but I will be in the 2013 Challenge...working hard on my edges, but I really need to be in a challenge. My hair is growing nicely so I need these edges to fill in. I think a lot of culprits affected it, but too frequent Dominican blowouts, med change, and even brushing too hard on my buns (I have since put my brush away!!! when I realized I could just smooth wet buns with my hands).
> 
> Currently during daily massages of MN, apricot, WGHO, and a few drops of pepermint oil. One spot has started filling in but I then I noticed another spot! So, I'm agressively working on this. Also, using Alter Ego Garlic Mask every other wash day and just started tea rinses every wash dry to keep every hair on my head!
> 
> As far as styles, my main style is twistouts and no more than 1x/month direct heat. I bun frequently, but try to stay away from anything that can be too tight.


 
It's never too late to be part of this challenge. There are a full 3 months of this year left. A lot of progress can be made in that amount of time.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok thanks faithVA I'm in!  I'll go back and make sure I answered all the questions later.  I'll post a pic or two so you all can see what I'm working on.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying some sulfur 8 for my edges. I want to say it brought them back once. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 18, 2012)

CafedeBelleza I believe sckri23 has been using Sulfur 8 and other greases and has seen results. Scri, is that right?

I spritzed my twists, added sulfur oil (concentrating on my edges) and then sealed my length with HH CCW.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 18, 2012)

Soooo I can no longer use sulfur since I'm pregnant so now I have to figure out a new method to baby/grow edges.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 19, 2012)

*Joining Post #1*

4 problem spots for me currently:  right and left temples, tiny spot right in the top middle crown area, and the spot right over my right ear
left temple...a bit receeding



a small line of baldness at my crown-- it seems isolated



right temple hairline receeding and seems to be travelling into my actual crown area



two shorts of hair loss right above my ear.  First noticed in June and starting to come back slowly but it is better than June.  I attribute this incident to change in blood pressure medicine.  Since then I have been able to return to the meds that I have been taking for years, well at least the generic version of it.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2012)

*Joining Post #2*

Just in case any one doesn't know, I'm currently .5 inches from APL, natural 3b/c-- limiting direct heat to once a month...I alternate between twistouts, buns (either straight or curly/wet), and just wearing my hair straight and down.

1. Describe the current state of your crown and/or edges.  _See pics above...temples, a tiny bit of the crown, and above my ear have thinning and hair loss_

2. What is your initial plan to start restoring these areas?

_Daily scalp massages with MN mix which includes WGHO, peppermint and apricot oils_

_Also combatting shedding to keep all hairs on head._

_vitamins - a general multi and 1000 mcg daily_

_I want to do more..._

3. What products do you plan on using?

_All of the above plus Alter Ego Garlic Mask and tea rinses on wash day_

4. These areas need to be loved regularly. How often will you check in with us?

_At least once a week, probably twice._

5. Are you willing to commit to yourself and to support your fellow LHCF sisters?  _Absoutely._

Optional
1. What questions do you have?  Any other suggestions you ladies may have for me besides being patient!  Whew easier said than done!!!

2. What tips do you have for your fellow challengers?

_The only thing I can say is pay attention so that you notice problems easy before they get out of hand._

*Starting pics above!*
And now I'm officially a challenge member!  Thank you all in advance for all your support!!!


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 20, 2012)

jprayze are those my edges???!!! Lol! We have twin temple areas. Lost a lot of mine due to medication as well


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2012)

^^^ Wow, then I'm in the right place.  Wonder why it took me so long to join?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

Using Pimento Oil focusing on problem areas with a dab or 2 of M/N.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just ordered all of the EOs for the blend that @Nonie used to regrow her hair. Hoping to receive them soon and start on October 1.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm just ordered all of the EOs for the blend that @Nonie used to regrow her hair. Hoping to receive them soon and start on October 1.


 
Sounds good. I think you will be pleased. Let us know when you make up your batch.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I have lulled myself into a false sense of security having a twa. My hair is pretty full but I know I still have thin spots in my crown. But I'm not doing much about it right now besides taking my vitamins. So I keep telling myself that I'm just taking a little break until my hair grows a bit longer and I can twist it and oil it. 

When I write that out, it just sounds stupid  If I wait until my hair is ready for twist then I will be mad I have all of this holes in my head  Ok, so I'm going to get back in the game starting this week. I was oiling my scalp each wash day and then at least 2x during the week. I am going to get back to that. 

Expect an update from me this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2012)

Lately I've been using:

Neem & Nettle Pomade
Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir

*with a smidgen of M/N*

Still being consistently on my Game.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I think I have lulled myself into a false sense of security having a twa. My hair is pretty full but I know I still have thin spots in my crown. But I'm not doing much about it right now besides taking my vitamins. So I keep telling myself that I'm just taking a little break until my hair grows a bit longer and I can twist it and oil it.
> 
> When I write that out, it just sounds stupid  If I wait until my hair is ready for twist then I will be mad I have all of this holes in my head  Ok, so I'm going to get back in the game starting this week. I was oiling my scalp each wash day and then at least 2x during the week. I am going to get back to that.
> 
> Expect an update from me this week.



We will be waiting for that update faithVA!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 24, 2012)

I just rubbed in HH CCW into my problem spots. It's not geared toward hair growth, but it does have peppermint & eucalyptus essential oils in it.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a weave to hide my hair and give it a real break.  In the meantime, I would continuing my scalp massages etc underneath the weave but then I also thinking the actual weave might be too much stress.

As I'm typing I'm thinking maybe wigs are the better choice and though I have wore them in the past, in not 100% comfortable with wigs for some reason.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a weave to hide my hair and give it a real break.  In the meantime, I would continuing my scalp massages etc underneath the weave but then I also thinking the actual weave might be too much stress.
> 
> As I'm typing I'm thinking maybe wigs are the better choice and though I have wore them in the past, in not 100% comfortable with wigs for some reason.



Also was thinking about braids; are they totally out? Basically trying to figure out what's best for someone who is having issues already don't want to make the situation worse. In the past, I have worn braids which helped me grow my hair out from a short cut and had no problems with my edges or tension.  Just don't want to add additional tension to an already delicate situation???

Thanks for indulging my early morning thoughts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze

I've been wigging it and I love it. 

It allows me to get to my hair every evening & wash day.  I like the flexibility of being able to get to my hair.

And before it started getting cooler/cold out, I could co-wash & DC under my wig while at work and come home & finish it up.

YAY Team Wigs!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> We will be waiting for that update @faithVA!


 
What Update?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I'm thinking about getting a weave to hide my hair and give it a real break. In the meantime, I would continuing my scalp massages etc underneath the weave but then I also thinking the actual weave might be too much stress.
> 
> As I'm typing I'm thinking maybe wigs are the better choice and though I have wore them in the past, in not 100% comfortable with wigs for some reason.


 

I don't really care for wigs either. But I think a wig is a better choice over a weave when trying to heal your scalp and edges.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm frustrated today because it was like today I really realized how thin my edges have become! I was trying to wear my bun but I just couldn't stand it.  If anything it is getting worse, since I first detected the first thin spot.  I was talking to my mom today and she suggested that it was probably stress causing the hair loss.  That wouldn't be a far stretch...stress always affects me physically.  I get horrible eczema, but only in times of stress when things are really crazy.  I guess for the time being I just need to figure out how to style my hair.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Also was thinking about braids; are they totally out? Basically trying to figure out what's best for someone who is having issues already don't want to make the situation worse. In the past, I have worn braids which helped me grow my hair out from a short cut and had no problems with my edges or tension.  Just don't want to add additional tension to an already delicate situation???
> 
> Thanks for indulging my early morning thoughts!



If you get braids, I suggest leaving your edges out. I did that for my year of transition and they filled in nicely. I'm bout to get some more braids to help me get through this pregnancy and will leave my edges out again because they are still very thin and fragile.  I was using Claudie's hair revitalizer and elixir....can no longer use sulfur products though so I'm looking for an alternative.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 25, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> If you get braids, I suggest leaving your edges out. I did that for my year of transition and they filled in nicely. I'm bout to get some more braids to help me get through this pregnancy and will leave my edges out again because they are still very thin and fragile. I was using Claudie's hair revitalizer and elixir....can no longer use sulfur products though so I'm looking for an alternative.


 
Thanks...that's a good idea.  I'm wondering if the weight of the braid will be too much for rest of my hair too.  I'm thinking about sengalese twists.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 25, 2012)

I started looking at some wigs today.  In the meantime, I'm going to be wearing my hair straight more.  For some reason, it seems to be easier to hide the thinning with straight hair.  Example of an Updo I did a few weeks ago:




Bun problems 

Yesterday's bun...not too bad on the side 



Front not so good but I was still wearing 



Then today...yikes!!! I tried to move my bun a little higher and I realized I have lost a lot of hair.



So I ended up taking my hair down and just throwing a headband on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze

Maybe you can 'hide your hair' for winter via Wigs and still be able to nurse/treat it in the evenings and weekends.  And work on the areas you think are a problem.

Then you'll be ready to head into Spring.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 25, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my problem areas; shower-capped my hair for several hours.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm still rocking with u ladies! I recently wore a set of twists for 4 days before I became self concious about my still thin crown area. On day 4 my scalp felt tight itchy and angry...so I had to take them down and do my full wash routine. Looking forward to my first flat iron of the season.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

[USER=323597 said:
			
		

> jprayze[/USER];16909079]I'm thinking about getting a weave to hide my hair and give it a real break. In the meantime, I would continuing my scalp massages etc underneath the weave but then I also thinking the actual weave might be too much stress.
> 
> As I'm typing I'm thinking maybe wigs are the better choice and though I have wore them in the past, in not 100% comfortable with wigs for some reason.


 
What are you applying to your scalp to help with your thinning problem? What vitamins or supplements are you taking?

I saw you mentioned scalp massages but I don't remember the rest of your regimen.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 26, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> What are you applying to your scalp to help with your thinning problem? What vitamins or supplements are you taking?
> 
> I saw you mentioned scalp massages but I don't remember the rest of your regimen.



Currently massaging a mix of MN with peppermint, WGHO, and apricot oil daily.  Taking  1000 mcg biotin and a mulitivitamin.

About to start the EO blend that Nonie used.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Currently massaging a mix of MN with peppermint, WGHO, and apricot oil daily. Taking 1000 mcg biotin and a mulitivitamin.
> 
> About to start the EO blend that Nonie used.


 
If you get an opportunity, add some drops of basil, thyme, rosemary and lavender to your mix and a few drops of vitamin E.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Currently massaging a mix of MN with peppermint, WGHO, and apricot oil daily. Taking 1000 mcg biotin and a mulitivitamin.
> 
> About to start the EO blend that Nonie used.


 
 I ordered all the oils and so far I have received the Jojoba oil.  i scheduled an appt with my primary care physician as well.  I went originally to a dermatologist in June and she said just wait for it to grow back, but I want to make sure there are no underlying medical problems.

Reposting the recipe I will be following. 


dlove said:


> I have been using the Essential Oil Blend (EOB) for Growth since December 26, 2007. I think I have some growth. With the many threads of people reporting of growth using MN and MN mixtures, I thought it be interesting to hear from those that have good reports from using EOB.
> This oil blend has been researched and has significant findings. Search google for more info.
> *The indredients to the essential oil blend is:*
> Thyme essential oil---2 drops
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I ordered all the oils and so far I have received the Jojoba oil. i scheduled an appt with my primary care physician as well. I went originally to a dermatologist in June and she said just wait for it to grow back, but I want to make sure there are no underlying medical problems.
> 
> Reposting the recipe I will be following.


 
Thanks. I forgot it was you who stated they were going to use that.

I agree that you shouldn't just wait for it to grow back. My hair never did just grow back on its on. It just got thinner and thinner. It wasn't until I implemented a plan that it grew back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Using:
JBCO w/Pimento Oil *actually finished this up*
Hair Trigger Growth Elixir *will finish this up tomorrow*


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 26, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks...that's a good idea.  I'm wondering if the weight of the braid will be too much for rest of my hair too.  I'm thinking about sengalese twists.



That's another thing....make sure the braider doesn't add too much weave because it would weigh it down. My braider was very gentle and knew how to handle breakage/thinning. Synthetic hair also seems to work better on my hair than human. I treat the hair with acv/water, then a leave-in....had no issues. I M&S daily or twice a day and cowashed weekly and shampooed monthly (sometimes twice a month). Everything was diluted with water.  Hope this helps....


----------



## jprayze (Sep 27, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Thanks. I forgot it was you who stated they were going to use that.
> 
> I agree that you shouldn't just wait for it to grow back. My hair never did just grow back on its on. It just got thinner and thinner. It wasn't until I implemented a plan that it grew back.



Absolutely faithVA...having a plan makes me feel better too.  And I just remembered I am Vitamin D deficient and haven't been taking my supplement.  There is definitely a correlation between vitamin D and hair loss, so I have a lot of action items


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2012)

Using Njoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' with MSM concentrating on problem areas


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 27, 2012)

Co washed with apogee 2minute and made sure to slather my edges with conditioners...no hair left behind


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

[USER=292332 said:
			
		

> faithVA[/USER];16910437]What Update?



Did I miss it???


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];16920425]Using:
> JBCO w/Pimento Oil *actually finished this up*
> Hair Trigger Growth Elixir *will finish this up tomorrow*



Did you like the JBCO w/ Pimento Oil better than regular JBCO?  Would you repurchase?


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

I was typing away and I accidentally wiped away the whole post!  I was probably rambling anyway...just wanted to let you know I have received all but one EO, so I plan to being the EO blend on Oct 1.  Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Did I miss it???


 
No you didn't miss it. I haven't done an update. I was just being silly.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 28, 2012)

I tried to wear my hair pulled back last night, and I was super self conscious about my edges. I don't know why, but they seemed worse than before. Needlesstosay, I wore my hair down. erplexed

Maybe I'm just being crazy.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2012)

[USER=6275 said:
			
		

> NappyNelle[/USER];16935399]I tried to wear my hair pulled back last night, and I was super self conscious about my edges. I don't know why, but they seemed worse than before. Needlesstosay, I wore my hair down. erplexed
> 
> Maybe I'm just being crazy.


 
Maybe they didn't look as bad as you thought. The last pic you took, they looked nice.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I tried to wear my hair pulled back last night, and I was super self conscious about my edges. I don't know why, but they seemed worse than before. Needlesstosay, I wore my hair down. erplexed
> 
> Maybe I'm just being crazy.



I had the same moment earlier this week...just glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## sheanu (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I had the same moment earlier this week...just glad I'm not the only one!



Me too  We'll get through this!


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 29, 2012)

The bald spot on the left side is coming along faster than the right side but I still can't pull my hair straight back without a parting. One month of tight cornrows to get a bald spot, 1 year to regrow it back! Never again!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

msbettyboop What are you putting in your spots? TIA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

Me Three Ladies!  

I keep looking at that area where I messed up by tying my Durag too tight thinking......it still looks the same.

Maybe we're all just having moments.

@jprayze @NappyNelle @sheanu

Ms. Prayze: The JBCO w/Pimento was okay. I have no plans to re-purchase. 

I think I got it in a combo pack with Extra Dark JBCO (it was part of a set).

I do like that Strong Roots Pimento tho'. It packs a punch so you can only use a dab here & there.:heated: 

Now that one, I would repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

I did an overnight Oil soak with my home-made Coffee Oil.  I'll just keep consistent on this area throughout the Fall/Winter and see what happens.......

I'm doing everything I can think of to nurse it back to health. 

So, I guess I just have to be patient.erplexed


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> msbettyboop What are you putting in your spots? TIA!



jprayze, I use rejuvenate castor oil I got on eBay. It's got sulphur, biotin and other stuff I can't remember now. I massage it in every night for 5 mins. I also dermaroll the spots 2ce a week to stimulate blood flow to the follicles. Aside from this, I drink bamboo leaf tea every night and take a hair, skin and nails vitamin 2ce a day. All these combined seem to be making the difference. HTH.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok I finally, finally gave my scalp some love. I almost forgot though. I applied my oil to my scalp and then gave myself a quick massage as I hung over. Didn't massage long.

I am now prepooing with coconut oil, grapeseed oil, sunflower oil and AVG. I am sitting under my heat cap so the oil will absorb into my scalp and hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll have to stressing, or my edges will never grow in.

I just applied sulfur oil to my scalp and extra to my problem areas.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Me Three Ladies!
> 
> I keep looking at that area where I messed up by tying my Durag too tight thinking......it still looks the same.
> 
> ...



One thing that was helped me this week was that  the overall health is my hair has been improving and Im finally identifying staples.

I'm seeing some growth in length and thickness even though my edges and other bald spots (I hate to say that word!) are giving me the blues!  So lets all find something good to celebrate about where we are are on our hair journey!

I received all my oils so I'm all ready to start the EO blend on Monday.  I've already flooded the thread with beginning pics so be on the lookout around 12/31 after 3 full months of usage for some amazing progress!  I'm believing it!

One more thing--  Yay faithVA for showing your scalp some love!


----------



## sheanu (Sep 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Three Ladies!
> 
> I keep looking at that area where I messed up by tying my Durag too tight thinking......it still looks the same.
> 
> ...



Thanks girl 

Funny thing is when I went to get my hair braided she mentioned that my hair is growing really well. It's just these edges and I'm sure the braids aren't helping but it's made retention easier. 

Shea moisture thickening moisture milk has made a bit of a difference since i started using it on my edges. Makes then stronger and reduced shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

NappyNelle sheanu jprayze

Well that proves Consistency & Patience is key.

Great observations & Stories Ladies!  Very encouraging.

Happy Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2012)

I oiled my crown and massaged it again this morning. Even though my crown is filling in, I definitely need to get back on a regular schedule. Fortunately I have enough oil to get me through the end of the year. Going to see if I can keep on healing.

Will also put my mudwash back in rotation to help detox my scalp.


----------



## formysanity (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone considering doing a hard core protien treatment on their crown only? My crown is prone to breakage. I've been really careful with it but I get mid strand splits. I'm thinking of doing an Aphogee hard core treatment on it every 3 months and then keep the moisture level up. Anyone done this or thinking of doing this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

I use several hardcore Rx's on my problem area.  Haven't used Apoghee, but I have used:

Nexxus Emergencee
Mega-Tek
Cathy Howse UBH

Those are what I consider to be my Hard-core Protein Rx.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 2, 2012)

So yesterday being the start of new month, I started being consistent with Vits and started using the EO blend.  I will take pics at the end of this month and hopefully we will see progress...at least a start


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa said:


> Anyone considering doing a hard core protien treatment on their crown only? My crown is prone to breakage. I've been really careful with it but I get mid strand splits. I'm thinking of doing an Aphogee hard core treatment on it every 3 months and then keep the moisture level up. Anyone done this or thinking of doing this?



YaaAsantewaa I should have done this before I started cutting off my colored hair two years after my BC. It would've worked wonders for me. I say go for it! I'm all about applying extra conditioners or treatments to the areas that need them most.

I just applied sulfur oil to my scalp and edges; I only massaged my edges, then threw on a plastic cap. C'mon hair, grow, grow, grow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

Did a Mega-Tek DC'ing Rx under the dryer.  Will Steam with something Moisturizing.


----------



## daviine (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
This is what I have at home.  I doubt we're ever going to drink this so I wanted your opinion.  There are other ingredients other than the herbs so I wanted to know if you think any of these are okay to use for tea rinses.  

*Celestial Seasonings Fruit Tea Sampler* 

Ingredients:
Raspberry Zinger: Hibiscus, rosehips, roasted chicory, orange peel, blackberry leaves, natural raspberry flavor with other natural flavors (contains soy lecithin), raspberries and raspberry leaves.
Country Peach Passion: Orange peel, rosehips, hawthorn, chamomile, natural peach flavor with other natural flavors (contains soy lecithin), blackberry leaves, hibiscus, peaches, citric acid and paprika (color).
Wild Berry Zinger: Hibiscus, rosehips, roasted chicory, orange peel, blackberry leaves, natural flavors of black raspberries, strawberries, blueberries, red raspberries, cranberries and cherries with other natural flavors (contains soy lecithin) and citric acid.
True Blueberry: Hibiscus, rosehips, orange peel, natural blueberry flavor with other natural flavors (contains soy lecithin), blackberry leaves, wild blueberries and blueberry leaves.
Black Cherry Berry: Hibiscus, rosehips, roasted chicory, blackberry leaves, hawthorn, natural black cherry flavor with other natural flavors (contains soy lecithin), chamomile and sweet cherries.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2012)

Using Saravun's Broccoli Hair Creme


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

daviine said:


> Hi ladies,
> This is what I have at home. I doubt we're ever going to drink this so I wanted your opinion. There are other ingredients other than the herbs so I wanted to know if you think any of these are okay to use for tea rinses.
> 
> *Celestial Seasonings Fruit Tea Sampler*
> ...


 
I would use them. They are good to drink, so I don't see any issue using them on your hair. I actually had better results using herbal tea than black tea. And your hair will smell so good with the rinse


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2012)

Fall is here. I can tell because my scalp was burning, burning, burning today, which happens when the air starts to get dry. So I came home and oiled my scalp, put conditioner on my hair and baggied for 45 minutes. I cowashed and my scalp feels sooo much better. 

I hate the burning, but I appreciate that I can tell what parts of my scalp need healing. I hope one day for full recovery.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 4, 2012)

So it's 4 days into October and I've been consistent on my routine.  Even getting in my vits...so far so good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2012)

Rotating: 

Neem & Nettle Pomade and LaVida's Ginger Juices & Berries Hairdress on problem areas.


----------



## naturalfinally (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok Ladies. This is my pictorial check in for my edges. I'm fuzzy!  I'm very happy with my slow and steady progress. 

Left and right side.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

naturalfinally said:
			
		

> Ok Ladies. This is my pictorial check in for my edges. I'm fuzzy!  I'm very happy with my slow and steady progress.
> 
> Left and right side.



Looking good.  What's your current regi for your edges? naturalfinally


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

Using Afroveda's Shikakaki Oil


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keeping my edges moisturized daily


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

Checking in...following my routine.  I have realized that for me, MN helps with length but does nothing as far as 'filling in' my problem areas.  Waiting for the EO blend to kick in, but from the pics I have seen, it's works but you really see substantial results after 3 months.  

I'm expecting that upping my vitamin D is going to help a lot too.

Patience is key.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 11, 2012)

Sometime before the end of the year ill put together a couple pics of my progress. I've come a long way and I'm excited to share! 
Just wanna remind the ladies that time and patience are your best friends in this struggle. It has taken me 5 yrs to completely eradicate my baldmans itch inflamation and other assorted scalp and hair issues. But I've done it! Pics soon come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" on Problem areas.....


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 11, 2012)

My edges the other day. I've some little curls coming in which is good. I also decided to start self relaxing, that way I fully control the processing of my edges. My husband was like "I'll pay for the perms, your hair is starting to grow" I giggled and showed him this site- it is in spite of my beautician. Not because of.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:
			
		

> My edges the other day. I've some little curls coming in which is good. I also decided to start self relaxing, that way I fully control the processing of my edges. My husband was like "I'll pay for the perms, your hair is starting to grow" I giggled and showed him this site- it is in spite of my beautician. Not because of.



Glad to see your progress.  I'm starting to get some little curls too!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

discodumpling said:
			
		

> Sometime before the end of the year ill put together a couple pics of my progress. I've come a long way and I'm excited to share!
> Just wanna remind the ladies that time and patience are your best friends in this struggle. It has taken me 5 yrs to completely eradicate my baldmans itch inflamation and other assorted scalp and hair issues. But I've done it! Pics soon come.



Can't wait to see your pics!  Everyone's progress is encouraging!


----------



## daviine (Oct 12, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> This is what I have at home.  I doubt we're ever going to drink this so I wanted your opinion.  There are other ingredients other than the herbs so I wanted to know if you think any of these are okay to use for tea rinses.
> 
> Celestial Seasonings Fruit Tea Sampler
> ...



Ha ha ha! I was wondering what happened to this post. I meant to post this in the tea rinse thread. I suppose I could have just played it off. 

Thanks for replying anyway!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2012)

Massaged in sulfur oil to my edges last night. The left side is coming along well; the right will need more time and care.


----------



## daviine (Oct 12, 2012)

Ladies-- I have a question for you.  Do you find that when you take pics of your bald or thinning spots that the camera makes them appear bigger than they are?  

I've been taking pics of my scalp in hopes that I will be able to compare progress and someday put together an album.  I look in the mirror and the part is wide, but when I look at the pic, the part seems so much wider.  I am sad and afraid.  What if my hair doesn't fill back in?  Looking at the pictures make "recovery" seem overwhelming and I feel its going to be such a difficult task.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

[USER=22 said:
			
		

> daviine[/USER];17031981]Ladies-- I have a question for you. Do you find that when you take pics of your bald or thinning spots that the camera makes them appear bigger than they are?
> 
> I've been taking pics of my scalp in hopes that I will be able to compare progress and someday put together an album. I look in the mirror and the part is wide, but when I look at the pic, the part seems so much wider. I am sad and afraid. What if my hair doesn't fill back in? Looking at the pictures make "recovery" seem overwhelming and I feel its going to be such a difficult task.


 
I agree...those pics can look daunting at first, but they helped me to get a routine down when I really faced the reality.  And one day, I do believe we will have awesome comparison pics to show!  You gotta have the BEFORE to have an AFTER...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2012)

[USER=22 said:
			
		

> daviine[/USER];17031981]Ladies-- I have a question for you. Do you find that when you take pics of your bald or thinning spots that the camera makes them appear bigger than they are?
> 
> I've been taking pics of my scalp in hopes that I will be able to compare progress and someday put together an album. I look in the mirror and the part is wide, but when I look at the pic, the part seems so much wider. I am sad and afraid. What if my hair doesn't fill back in? Looking at the pictures make "recovery" seem overwhelming and I feel its going to be such a difficult task.


 
Yes the camera does magnify it and even more so if you use a flash. If you look in my album you can see my starting pictures and my parts seem like they are two inches apart. I try to hold the camera as far away as possible and if I can I don't use a flash. I have gotten used to it now.

I think you should definitely take the pictures in the beginning so you have something to compare. But you don't have to take them every month. Take them every 3 months or every 6 months. It is not a difficult task, it is just one that requires consistency and patience. And you can do it. 

Whatever your regimen is, just think of it like brushing your teeth. It's just something that needs to be done. Focus on it enough to follow your regimen but not so much that you are constantly measuring.

Many of us have made great progress so be encouraged, that you can have great progress as well. When I first started I had no clue what would happen but my consistency has paid off. So just work your plan and then check back in a few months. Then adapt it if you need to.

We are here to support you and we understand both your fear and your frustration.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Still "Babying" my Problems.............


----------



## daviine (Oct 12, 2012)

jprayze faithVA

Thanks for your replies.  I was about ready to cry when I typed the post and when I read your replies.  I do take the pics close up and with the flash on, so I will keep that in mind the next time I take pics.  

Now I have to read my ar$e off to figure out what approach I want to take.  I guess I could start with this thread.... but its _so_ long...

Thanks for your support.  Now I'm going to need some patience.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Glad to see your progress.  I'm starting to get some little curls too!



It really excites me, I am so ready to just pull it back and go! Maybe in 6 more months.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 14, 2012)

daviine said:


> Ladies-- I have a question for you.  Do you find that when you take pics of your bald or thinning spots that the camera makes them appear bigger than they are?
> 
> I've been taking pics of my scalp in hopes that I will be able to compare progress and someday put together an album.  I look in the mirror and the part is wide, but when I look at the pic, the part seems so much wider.  I am sad and afraid.  What if my hair doesn't fill back in?  Looking at the pictures make "recovery" seem overwhelming and I feel its going to be such a difficult task.



They are traumatic sometimes but when you start seeing progress you'll be glad you took em.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 14, 2012)

I massaged my edges with Vatika oil last night and baggied. C'mon, edges grow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2012)

Using Njoi CreationS Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2012)

daviine said:


> @jprayze @faithVA
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I was about ready to cry when I typed the post and when I read your replies. I do take the pics close up and with the flash on, so I will keep that in mind the next time I take pics.
> 
> ...


 
Whatever you do, keep it simple. Consistency matters and you want to do something you will do consistently. You definitely need patience. This is a long road but it is worth the investment of time


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 16, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp, concentrating on my edges. I wore a high bun yesterday, and the look of my hairline really pleased me. I wasn't as self conscious about the style as I usually am. I hope this progress continues!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

I feel like I'm making progress...little curls around my hairline. Will take new pics of my problem areas at the end of the month and then none until end of December.  

I was looking for a PS that wouldn't put undo stress on my hair and scalp and now I'm thinking about crochet braids.  In the past, they have never felt too tight and I would be able to care for my hair/scalp under the hair.  I think it's a better alternative to individuals and sew ins.  

Also I want some short wigs for fun!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2012)

I need to make a new batch of oil this weekend. I applied a little oil to my crown this morning. I think right now the major focus is to not let my crown dry out. It has felt pretty good this week. I'm washing twice a week, so I am going to up my oil application to 2x a week and then also do it before my DC. 

My twa is growing decently. I can wear it without having to band the front often. That is great for my edges. I can tell even wearing a loose band can be too much for it. Oh and bought a new band from Sally's that holds my hair back but isn't too tight. I need to get rid of some of my others.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm still using Claudie's revitalizer on my edges...thinking about making a batch of the EO blend.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I need to make a new batch of oil this weekend. I applied a little oil to my crown this morning. I think right now the major focus is to not let my crown dry out. It has felt pretty good this week. I'm washing twice a week, so I am going to up my oil application to 2x a week and then also do it before my DC.
> 
> My twa is growing decently. I can wear it without having to band the front often. That is great for my edges. I can tell even wearing a loose band can be too much for it. Oh and bought a new band from Sally's that holds my hair back but isn't too tight. I need to get rid of some of my others.


 
I'm almost out of my oil too.  I might not have enough to last until the weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2012)

[USER=323597 said:
			
		

> jprayze[/USER];17068219]I'm almost out of my oil too. I might not have enough to last until the weekend.


 
Didn't you just make the oil? My oil lasts at least 3 months if not longer.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^I used this teeny tiny recipe.  LOL  I will be doubling...maybe tripling this time around.

Thyme essential oil---2 drops
Atlas cedarwood essential oil---2 drops
Lavender essential oil---3 drops
Rosemary essential oil---3 drops
Jojoba oil---1/2 teaspoon
Grapeseed oil---4 teaspoons


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ^^^I used this teeny tiny recipe. LOL I will be doubling...maybe tripling this time around.
> 
> Thyme essential oil---2 drops
> Atlas cedarwood essential oil---2 drops
> ...


 
Ok. I understand. I use about 4 oz and that lasts me for a while. I try to not make too much at one time, just in case I want to modify it.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^ I usually triple that...I store in a 4oz bottle as well.


----------



## msbettyboop (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm delighted to report that the bald spot on the left side of my head has filled in. I no longer see my scalp when I brush the hair back but it still has some growth to do. 

However, on my right side, the bald spot really doesn't look like much has changed since I started the new regimen. Does this mean that the follicles are dead or something? Do I need to just keep on with my routine on that side as well and hope it fills in eventually?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been using Mizani H20 Intensive Night-time Rx after my last Relaxer.  I'll rotate this one for a little while.

Still massaging in various oils & creams and just nursing my po' area(s) along.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2012)

msbettyboop said:


> I'm delighted to report that the bald spot on the left side of my head has filled in. I no longer see my scalp when I brush the hair back but it still has some growth to do.
> 
> However, on my right side, the bald spot really doesn't look like much has changed since I started the new regimen. Does this mean that the follicles are dead or something? Do I need to just keep on with my routine on that side as well and hope it fills in eventually?


 
Congratulations. Great progress. Stick with your routine for a few more months and reevaluate. It could need more time than the other side. Even though things don't look like they are moving along, things are working internally.


----------



## daviine (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello ladies!   

Thanks so much for your support.  I'm not comfortable posting pics of my hair parted so I'm just going to post a pic of my thinning crown.  @faithVA, I took your advice and took the picture as far back as I could with the flash off.  

I will be back with my plan of action in a week or so.  This pic makes me sad but I have to start somewhere right?

ETA:  Most of my relaxed ends broke off in the front so I have natural "bangs".  This leaves me with not enough hair to do a "combover" to cover the thinning area.  

I always have trouble with resizing pictures so I'll be editing and re-editing this post, trying to figure it out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

I made a new batch of oil today: 3 oz jbco, 1/2 oz sunflower oil, 1/2 oz grapeseed oil, 1/2 oz to 1 oz of olive oil and some vitamin E oil. Then I used 15 drops each of basil, sage, lavendar and rosemary. I may need to thin it out a bit more.

I use this before I DCd.

I haven't given castor oil much credit but I am started to wonder if it did thicken up my hair like others said it would. I big chopped in August and I was expecting my hair to be thinner than it was. What I ended up with is this mass of dense hair. It was not what I rememered from the first time I BCd.

Then last week I did a twist out and I looked at the back of my hair. I never look at the back of my hair because it's spacey and just ugly looking to me. I expected to see holes and parts and gaps. What I saw was a forest of hair with no gaps or spaces. I was surprised. The only thing I can contribute that to is the castor oil. It could be something different but I don't know what. Regardless I will stick with my oil regimen.

The true test of how spacey my hair is when come when my hair is long enough to do twists. My hair looked horrendous in twists before. I don't think it will be much better, but if it is a little better and a little fuller this will all have been worth it.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

Making my oil mix today and doubling the recipe this time.  So it should last 6 wks this time or until the end of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2012)

Massaging in: "Its Perfectly Naturals" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade =

_Botanically infused oil, Horsetail Butter, Avocado Butter, Nettle, Sage, Saw Palmetto, Hibiscus, Castor Oil_


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 22, 2012)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline. I will probably _borrow_ another bottle from my mom.

My edges look great when I wear twists, so why do they look so sparse when all of my hair is loose? So weird. *shrug*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

Purchased a Tube of M/N from the grocery today.  Will add that back into rotation along with something else.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

Just Checkin in to share a pic of my left temple...the left is from September 19 and the right is from October 23 so just about a month.  Nothing substantial, but at least it doesn't look worse.  I'm keeping the area moisturized, oiled and I also started taking viviscal.  

Won't try to take any more pics until the end of the year and I will update all of my challenges.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2012)

^^I have been looking at a lot of temples online and offline. And that section on the right and left temple seem to be a common natural hairline for a good portion of the population, regardless of age. 

I have been working with this section for a while, but I am starting to think that that section isn't damaged, It really is my natural hairline. I am still oiling it and massaging it. But not sure there is much I can do there. We shall see. I will keep working on it in 2013, after that I'm done.

Other topic: I twisted my hair up last night and looked at the back which I never do. My front and back look much fuller than 2 years ago. I can still see in the center section where I have work to do. It looks better but around 3 twists it is scalpier and less dense than the rest. I have at least another 4 months before I can even consider wearing twists. So I will give it full effort November - April to see if I can get some major improvement in this area.

My new plan of attack
1. Putting mudwash on this area before washing to detox this area
2. Keep going with my green power, multivitamins, supplements and green smoothies
3. Make sure I do a scalp massage each wash/cowash day and each time I twist my hair
4. Keep taking biotin, msm and consider adding silica
5. Apply my scalp oil on my DC day and let sit, and apply it at least 2x a week
6. Maybe add an AVG/oil scalp massage 1x a week.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

faithVA A lot of ppl tell me that my hairline is ok, but it is not what is used to be...

Your plan of attack sounds very good!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @faithVA A lot of ppl tell me that my hairline is ok, but it is not what is used to be...
> 
> Your plan of attack sounds very good!


 
I understand. You have to be happy with it. 

I tried to look at some old pictures to see if I could see the difference but I couldn't tell because of the way I wore my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2012)

I oiled my scalp last night after I colored my hair and massaged it in. Today before I DCd I oiled my crown again and massaged it in. I let it sit for a few hours.

I was looking at my edges and when I pull them back with a band they look ok. I think when they start to look crazy is when I try to wear twists. What I have is hair at my edges and then empty spaces on the left and right and then hair again. Trying to style around that is crazy  I don't really know what its supposed to look like. Not going to do anything special. Just keep oiling, massaging and hydrating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Will massage in some: It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Pomade on problem areas.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

Massaged in my EO blend, M&S'd, took all my vits.  What's left?  Oh time to drink some more water!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 26, 2012)

Last night I massged JBCO into my hairline. One of my students said she wished she had hair like mine.  I thought it was cute; in actuality, I would love to have her full hairline and thickness.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

It's coming back!!!  6 weeks ago, the high bun was not an option.  Let alone edges, I was missing the most of that section above my ear :-/

My therapy is aggressive. Offensive measures to encourage regrowth-- Every day (morning), MN massage with peppermint oil, WGHO, and apricot oil.  Evenings I use my EO mix.  

Defensive measures to decrease shedding-- tea/herbal rinses and my AE garlic mask.

Increased my vits including viviscal  got on a schedule!  Also trying to make myself drink more water.



ETA: been working on this since June, but I'm using more arsenal


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2012)

Applied my castor oil blend to my crown before my DC. I really need to give myself more time to put it on my entire scalp. This was an impromptu washing though. After I twisted it up, I put more oil on that thin section. Checked it out in the mirror and its looking better. 

I will take pictures again at the end of December. I am hoping my pictures show more progress. 60 days to go. Feeling positive.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

Now rotating: Claudie's Temple Balm & Hairline Revitalizer and Claudie's Iman Butter on problem area(s).

Will rotate these for a while.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 31, 2012)

Oiled and massaged.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm going to buy the 3 month pack of viviscal and I have 2 months, so after 5 months I will determine if I should continue.  I want to give it adequate time to work and to make an accurate assessment.


----------



## gvin89 (Oct 31, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Oiled and massaged.



Ditto!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 31, 2012)

jprayze I'm about to sell my vivsical. Check exchange forum tonight. ;-)


----------



## jprayze (Oct 31, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> @jprayze I'm about to sell my vivsical. Check exchange forum tonight. ;-)


 
If you don't mind sharing, what were your results?


----------



## Solila (Oct 31, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Firstborn2 It won't hurt to try, especially if you're not seeing the progress you were hoping for. At the moment I'm seeping herbs into castor oil to make the base for my latest sulfur mix. I see a difference in thickness throughout my hair, so I'm trying to be more patient with my edges.



This really works? I did a small mix of JBCO and sulfur but I didn't really make me go "wow. " Then again I hadn't used it consistently.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2012)

I pincurled my hair tonight and I could really see the bare spots at my temples. I'm still not sure if there will ever be hair there. I put some oil on my crown and my temples tonight. Maybe I will get back to oiling my temples every morning.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 1, 2012)

Solila It does for me!  I am medium to low density with fine strands; it takes a while to see a change, but my low density areas are filling in with more strands. I'm still working on the edges, but they look much better than they did earlier this year.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 2, 2012)

Any ladies ever had eczema on their scalp. I've always had small breakouts on my body and just discovered a small patch above my ear. Yes my already thin edges are hit with another obstacle. What did you do to stop the itch?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2012)

Will be using Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2012)

After washing, oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Applied my DC and sat under my heat cap for 45 minutes. Next time I will do this before I wash so I can get a good scalp massage in.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is my update. Still have some work to do but it's not too bad. I have been slacking on my regimen in 2012.

Here's where I started in April 2011



Here's Jan 2012


Here is Nov 2, 2012


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA

Great Progress!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Great Progress!


 
Thank You. It is definitely improving. Need to stay fired up now that I'm so close.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA Your hair looks great! Congratulations. Yay!!!!!

Don't Blink is my new signature from the Tardis


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA, congratulations I'm so happy about the progress you've made!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank You HanaKuroi and Firstborn2.  

It feels good to not be as self conscious as I was. I am feeling more motivated to keep going. Since my thinning was really bad, I love having the progress to encourage others to keep going and being consistent. We don't have to settle for hair loss or hair thinning.

I was in Cracker Barrel today and saw a lady with a thin spot and was thinking to myself, You don't have to settle for that.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 4, 2012)

faithVA

I love these progress pics because it shows that hair regrowth is a process that requires a lot of patience...I think sometimes we are looking for results too soon but when we jnvest the time and energy, we will see results. Very encouraging!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I love these progress pics because it shows that hair regrowth is a process that requires a lot of patience...I think sometimes we are looking for results too soon but when we jnvest the time and energy, we will see results. Very encouraging!


 
Thank you jprayze. I agree. It does take time and patience. Also some consistency. And fortunately not perfection. I picked something simple that I really would do and have been sticking with it. There have been months though where I didn't fully commit. But it has still worked.

It is definitely worth it. 

Remember to take your pictures ladies at least every quarter to 6 months. You won't regret it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2012)

Will be using something tonight on my problem areas.  Not sure what yet?erplexed

Maybe "Its Perfectly Natural" Root Food.

I started applying Oil over my DC'er before Steaming.  I'll stick with that for the Fall/Winter.  

Hopefully, that will also help my problem areas.

faithVA  Again, I'm so proud of your progress.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 6, 2012)

faithVA Loooove the progress photos!

I'm finally ready to use my new latest sulfur oil mix, so I will oil and massage my scalp tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be using something tonight on my problem areas. Not sure what yet?erplexed
> 
> Maybe "Its Perfectly Natural" Root Food.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @faithVA Loooove the progress photos!
> 
> I'm finally ready to use my new latest sulfur oil mix, so I will oil and massage my scalp tonight.


 
Thank You too! Can't wait to have swangin hair like you


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2012)

My crown complains a lot in dry weather. In a way this is good because it lets me know which areas I need to focus on. With the colder weather the past few weeks have made my scalp feel sensitive. What I have started doing in the mornings and evenings, is putting water on my fingertips and massaging it into my crown to get some relief. Then I put my castor oil blend on my finger tips and massage that in. I am hoping that helps.

It does feel better but it ruins my hair style.  I am hoping to see at least 50% improvement in this area by spring.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I need to keep my coils in for only 5 days. I need some water on my scalp after that, especially in this dry weather.

I spritzed my hair and scalp with water. I oiled my crown with my castor oil blend, put conditioner on my hair and worked out for 45 minutes. My scalp felt so much better. As I was rinsing I made sure to really massage my scalp and get the water to my scalp.

I am considering what else I can do to keep my scalp from being so dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep forgetting to do the Oil over DC'er thing.  I'm trying to incorporate that into my Fall/Winter Regi (if I can remember)....

I am still using Liquid Gold's Green Magic on troubled spots.


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 10, 2012)

So, here's a 1 side update. The left side. 
April 2012 



 Uploaded at ImageFra.me

November 2012 



 Uploaded at ImageFra.me

I guess all that work is paying off. The right side is filling in too but I don't feel ok enough to post the results. Maybe it'll look better by December.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2012)

[USER=168786 said:
			
		

> msbettyboop[/USER];17243885]So, here's a 1 side update.


 
Great job and great progress. Just keep going. One side does usually respond better than the other side but it will get there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

msbettyboop

Excellent Progress!  Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

@faithVA 

I agree. Lawd...it's a slow & steady process, but consistency will eventually pay off.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 10, 2012)

msbettyboop Your progress is remarkable!


----------



## msbettyboop (Nov 10, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Great job and great progress. Just keep going. One side does usually respond better than the other side but it will get there.



Thanks. I will. I've learned to stop looking at it every night. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @msbettyboop
> 
> Excellent Progress!  Keep up the Good Work!


Thanks.



NappyNelle said:


> @msbettyboop Your progress is remarkable!



Thanks. I'm a bit surprised myself. Between April and Aug, nothing I did made much of an impact then once I added in the rejuvenate potent castor oil and dermarolling 2-3 times a week, I finally started noticing a change. I just ordered my second bottle of the castor oil and I'm going to be massaging like a fiend for the rest of this year especially the right side.


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow! Great progress msbettyboop!  I am working on filling in my edges as well! Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 11, 2012)

msbettyboop

This looks really good!

Hopefully at the end of the year, I will have pics of my bald spot to show.  I feel like its closing in some.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Progress report: I just got braids installed and for the first time in 2 years...she was able to braid my  front edges. It's long but thin so she put one braid going back so that it can't twist or pop off. She was amazed at how my edges were filling in since my last braid session nov11-jan12.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

@gvin89

That's Great news. 

Keep your edges moisturized and hopefully they are not too tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

Right now rotating:
Liquid Gold's Green Magic
It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food

On my Problem areas.  

I want a bottle (or 2) of _Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil_.  Hopefully, I can pick up some Black Friday on Sale.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 14, 2012)

Still doing what I'm supposed to be doing!   nothing new!  I think I massage longer and use a bit more of the EO mix but that's it.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 14, 2012)

Spritzing and moisturizing daily! Paying extra attention to temple and nape.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally got around to oiling my scalp. Oiled with my castor oil blend and gave myself a quick massage. Now I'm baggying with 3 caps to generate some heat. Will let this stay on overnight and cowash tomorrow. I think my scalp is appreciating the extra care.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2012)

Using It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food on problem areas.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2012)

was going through some pics on my camera, I had taken this pic to show my puff progress but didnt put it up because my edges looked so horrible
this was is June 2012







This is 3 months later





this is why its good to take pictures. My edges arent perfect but at least they are long enough to brush in and stay put now

been consistently using my growth aids (liquid gold sulphur oil, country life maxi hair, MT , MTG and hair trigger) I dont use them all at one time.

I make mixes of 
MTG/MT
MTG/hair trigger

apply at least 4 times per week
and about every 10 days I do an overnight soak with MTG on my scalp and wash out the next morning

moisturize nape and edges morning and evening


----------



## faithVA (Nov 29, 2012)

Very Nice SimJam 

Thanks for sharing. I definitely agree, taking pictures is worth it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2012)

Still working on my 'issues'


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Still working on my 'issues'



I feel you! Trying to get full edges

SimJam-great progress


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 29, 2012)

SimJam, your edges are beautiful! 

Last night, I applied my sulfur mix to my whole head and extra towards my edges. I've been wearing my hair loose this week, and I think I'm seeing even more progress than before. I really wish I could find my camera.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 30, 2012)

SimJam awesome progress!  I hope I see the same when I take my pics!


----------



## SimJam (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies 

and best wishes for growth from my edges to yours (if you watch Paula deans cooking show u get da reference lol)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2012)

I oiled my scalp and massaged it in. I put diluted conditioner on my hair. Then baggied and worked out for 45 minutes. I could really smell the EOs in my oil blend with all the heat generated. So I think that was a good scalp treatment and will try to do that in upcoming weeks.

I usually apply the oil before I DC but I think this works just as well. I ran out of oil so I mixed up a new batch of oil this morning. That should last me several more months.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 3, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil on scalp and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Still Pulling Out the Big Guns on my Problem Areas:210:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been slacking while having my coils in. I wil make sure I take care of my scalp before I DC this weekend.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2012)

Massaged Vatika oil and JBCO into hairline. I am pre-pooing over night.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 16, 2012)

Still massaging like a fiend and the right side still looks empty. I'm about to get dang tennis elbow here for pete's sake!!!


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 18, 2012)

Will you be hosting the 2013 challenge faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2012)

^^ Yes. If I forget to put it up during the holidays, please remind me. Hopefully I will have it straight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 18, 2012)

I need to make a new batch of sulfur oil; I hope the castor oil I ordered arrives soon.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 20, 2012)

My bald spot is still struggling.  I think it needs a lot more time.  I do see some very fine hairs coming in.

September





12/18


----------



## lollikd (Feb 13, 2013)

has anyone done anything with cinnamon for stimulation?


Cinnamon Paste For Shedding & Balding 
Cinnamon essential oil is great for hair shedding and scalp stimulation as well. And since essential oils have a very low risk of side effects and are quite inexpensive, adding any of these to your current products may help you get past plateaus. A paste treatment is most commonly used for shedding, hair loss and treating baldness. 

*Ingredients:*
 -1-2 ounces of honey
 -1 tsp cinnamon
 -2 tsp of olive oil


To create the paste, mix one tsp. of cinnamon and one tbsp. of honey in warm olive oil. Let the paste sit on the scalp for five to 15 minutes before rinsing it out.

_Recipe courtesy of ehow_


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

^^I have not done anything with cinnamon. There was a thread last week on using ginger. I was thinking of trying a paste of ginger or rinsing with ginger tea, since it sounded simpler.

I am doing so many things with my scalp right now though, I have to pace myself.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 14, 2013)

I know what you mean! All this info can be overwhelming!! Guess I'll give it a try after this onion garlic juices thing. Cinnamon and ginger smell a whole heck of a lot better though!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2013)

lollikd said:


> I know what you mean! All this info can be overwhelming!! Guess I'll give it a try after this onion garlic juices thing. Cinnamon and ginger smell a whole heck of a lot better though!



Yeah I skipped the onion, garlic stuff  I figured I would rather tough it out with using EOs  

hmm, maybe I will play around with a bottle of oil and add fresh ginger to the bottle. Or maybe not  I think I will experiment more in the spring.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 15, 2013)

What are EOs?



> I will play around with a bottle of oil and add fresh ginger to the bottle.


Tell us how it goes!!!

I'm hoping by Spring my staples will have surfaced but looks like sulfur and this jamaican castor oil (possibly even ginger!) are worth looking into. lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2013)

lollikd said:


> What are EOs?
> 
> Tell us how it goes!!!
> 
> I'm hoping by Spring my staples will have surfaced but looks like sulfur and this jamaican castor oil (possibly even ginger!) are worth looking into. lol


 
Essential oils.

I have a castor oil blend with EOs I will add the ginger to. I will make a new castor oil blend with just the EOs for my mid-week scalp oiling. I will do that this weekend. I think I have fresh ginger in the fridge.


----------

